#ubuntu-za 2011-09-05
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> i be nattyfied today
<Kilos> classic
<superfly> w00t!
<Kilos> lol ty took long updating at 30m and hour
<Kilos> but i got xubuntu and maverick also updated
<Kilos> on 3 different harddrives
<Kilos> the mtn uncapped one day data bundle for R50 is a good option for guys with a 3g mtn tower for the broadband connection
<Kilos> for large downloads
<Kilos> i managed 645m in 24 hours
<Kilos> 3g is ten times faster
<Kilos> xubuntu will take some getting used to but seems nice
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Wow wget is fast
<Kilos> 2011-09-05 11:13:48 (14.5 MB/s)
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaan dit goed seun?
<scar[w]> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hiya scar[w] 
<scar[w]> I am a very big wget fan, have been using it for many years
<Kilos> amazing how fast it is hey?
<Kilos> i have never seen anything go over 350kB/s here till wget
<Kilos> natty got some improvements but also some bugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> Kilos: do I upgrade to Oneiric Ocelot?
<Kilos> where superfly 
<Kilos> you use kde anyway so wont have unity probs
<Kilos> and fixing bugs is your speciality
<Kilos> so go for it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got a yucky one. evolution sticks of both sides of screen by about an inch
<nuvolari> Kilos: goed dankie en met oom?
 * nuvolari is so bietjie stadig
<Kilos> goed dankie nuvolari 
<scar[w]> superfly: how did the beta testing go?
<superfly> scar[w]: well, I loaded it into VirtualBox, I tried to enable 3D effects, and now I can't log in!
 * superfly pats himself on the back for being stubborn, obstinate, and downright stupid
<superfly> I'll have to try to recover my installation :-)
<Kilos> oh my superfly what happened
<superfly> Kilos: nothing serious
<Kilos> i was asleep and missed it
<Kilos> lo JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> superfly, how did you recover it
<superfly> I haven't yet, but it's in a virtual machine
<Kilos> whew, so where the stubborn and all that comes in?
<Kilos> lol
<scar[w]> yet again
<Kilos> hehe
<scar[w]> I tested the beta in vmware workstation yesterday night, it didn't take long for me to break it either
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: it was my own doing that I broke it, but I think tonight I'm going to upgrade my real box to the beta :-)
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos does a jig. not just me that breaks things
<scar[w]> I need to get myself a new hdd before I install orneiric
<scar[w]> *oneiric
<Kilos> scar[w],  you onna lappy
<Kilos> ??
<scar[w]> no, but I do have an IDE hdd
<superfly> that's an oldish hard drive :-)
<Kilos> you havent got a second one to plug in there
<Kilos> or an external
<Kilos> superfly, they work still
<scar[w]> no my machine is loooowend
<Kilos> how low scar[w] 
<superfly> Kilos: yep, I have a server that is a PII, you know, the old black box ones?
<superfly> My dad always called them a toaster
<Kilos> never see one superfly .
<Kilos> P2
<scar[w]> Kilos: actually it's not _that_ bad just very little space (80gb)
<superfly> Kilos: I'll find you a (small) picture
<Kilos> ok ty superfly .
<Kilos> mine too 80g scar[w]  and with all the karmics and mavericks off i got 40g freespace
<superfly> I just filled my 250G drive :-/
<scar[w]> hehehe yeah I know the feeling
<superfly> Too many virtual machines in my case though
<Kilos> i put xubuntu onto a 6g as a second drive and found that even with winsucks on  the 80g works lekker
<Kilos> better than installin alongside
<superfly> Kilos: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/83/Pentium_II.jpg/300px-Pentium_II.jpg
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> My routing server... P2 350MHz, 128 *megs* of RAM, 6Gb /dev/hda, 20Gb /dev/hdb
<Kilos> gee wiz thats one big heatsink
<Kilos> what does it do. or what do you use it for
<superfly> it powers my network
<Kilos> i have never seen a black pc. looks kinda cool though
<superfly> Kilos: that's just the processor
<Kilos> is that large heat sink an add on
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> yep
<scar[w]> I remember those slot processors
<Kilos> i gotta go look at the ibm p2 i built up for swaar to play games on
<Kilos> dont member what was inside anymore
<tumbleweed> eep, ubuntu-za.org is *full* of commentspam
<superfly> tumbleweed: meh.
 * superfly cleans up some spam
<tumbleweed> are we using mollom?
<superfly> no
 * tumbleweed finds it gets rid of most of my spam
<tumbleweed> I must upgrade that server to squeeze. Frogfoot were going to have to move it to a different VM platform to do that, it might be quite disruptive...
<superfly> weeee! upgrading to oneiric
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont crash it again
<tumbleweed> it's not too bad
<superfly> Kilos: I don't intend to
<Kilos> hehe
<who_da_fly> well, that was easy
<who_da_fly> just chose the "KDE (failsafe)" option
<Kilos> lol yo who_da_fly 
 * who_da_fly switches to his newly installed Firefox
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo the inetpro 
<Kilos> gaan dit goed daar
<inetpro> Kilos: mag nie kla nie oom
<inetpro> net so bietjie slymerigheid op die bors vir die laaste week of so maar andersins ok
<Kilos> eish. jy mag man
<Kilos> maar of enigiemand gaan luister is n ander saak
<inetpro> Kilos: ja dis waar
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: ten minste luister Maaz nog vir ons
<inetpro> heh superfly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maar hy het vergeet waar pretoria is
<superfly> the libreoffice-kde integration sucks
<inetpro> Maaz: rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry inetpro I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<inetpro> superfly: are you better now at least?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<superfly> inetpro: no, but I'm not sick
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> not sick but not well?
<inetpro> superfly: I seem to remember that you were struggling
<inetpro> but maybe it was just my imagination
<Kilos> no he was sick for months
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, never fully got rid of my bronchitis
<inetpro> ahh, I thought so
<superfly> but it mostly disappeared for a few months now
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> Kilos: what should I review about Kubuntu 11.10?
<Kilos> lol thats a weird question
<Kilos> doesnt everything work
<Kilos> oh 11.10
<Kilos> make sure its got as much python as possible
<superfly> well, I can try installing OpenLP
 * superfly prods Symmetria
<Kilos> wow, my evolution was off the edges of the screen. couldnt make it smaller 
<Kilos> changed graphics cards to an ati one and all lekker
<Kilos> read me sick on bug reports and fixes that didnt work
<Kilos> superfly, i installed virtualbox but cant find it
<Kilos> is it like an application where you can install another OS
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but you need lots of space
<Kilos> i got 40g spare
<Kilos> oh you dont install it on here but on a separate partition
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> you need at least 8 gigs of space on your hard drive, and you need at least 1 gig of RAM to be able to run a VM, and at least 2 gigs to run it without killing your whole computer
<superfly> Kilos: no, you install it in VirtualBox
<Kilos> oh my goodness. wasted that 22m. ram 640m only
<superfly> Kilos: ai oom, you should have asked first :-/
<Kilos> skuus man. i dont like bugging you guys all the time
<Kilos> lol
<JabberwockyA19> hehehe
<JabberwockyA19> testing oneiric again
<Kilos> where do you use that nick JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> so far only irc and desura
<Kilos> lol
<JabberwockyA19> I wonder if unigine sanctuary will run with stock mesa drivers
<inetpro> tumbleweed: nice posting!
<JabberwockyA19> only one way to find out, I just hope it woun
<JabberwockyA19> woun't stuff up my live session
<inetpro> Kilos: tyd om te gaan slaap oom
<Kilos> lekker slaap inetpro 
<Kilos> jy moeg?
<inetpro> yip
<Kilos> rus lekker seun
<inetpro> good night everyone
<tumbleweed> inetpro: it's been a long time since I last blogged :/
<JabberwockyA19> good night inetpro
<Kilos> Maaz, tumbleweed .blog
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, tumbleweed .blog
<tumbleweed> Maaz: google tumbleweed blog
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Maaz> tumbleweed: "Blog - Tumbleweed Tiny House Company" http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/blog/ :: "Tumbleweed Tiny House Company" http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/ :: "kara-lines" http://tumbleweedboutique.typepad.com/ :: "TUMBLEWEED" http://tumbleweed-jimdee.blogspot.com/ :: "thetumbleweedphotographyblog.com - Journal" http://www.thetumbleweedblog.squarespace.com/ :: "Tumbleweed Rants | Stefano's World" http://tumbleweed.org.za/ :: "Tiny House Bl
<Kilos> grrr
<tumbleweed> last one
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> http://www.thetumbleweedblog.squarespace.com/
<Kilos> this one
<tumbleweed> Kilos: tumbleweed.org.za
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> fixed maaz so i can find it without googling next time if that ok
<Kilos> Maaz, tumbleweed.blog
<Maaz> http://www.thetumbleweedblog.squarespace.com/
<tumbleweed> Maaz: no, tumbleweed.blog is http://tumbleweed.org.za/
<Maaz> tumbleweed: I'll remember that
<Kilos> eish i forgot to copy before pasting. sorry
<Kilos> pretty blog that tumbleweed . you a busy fellow hey?
 * tumbleweed thinks it's pretty ugly (stock drupal, with a logo). Must find some time to work on it...
<Kilos> i mean nice and neat and easy to use
<Kilos> and looks good as well;
<Kilos> bed time for ballies. night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<JabberwockyA19> night
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-06
<inetpro> g00d m0rning
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: hiho, how goes it this morn?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> inetpro: not too bad, can't complain
<superfly> yourself?
 * inetpro shaking off the feelings of burnout and trying to focus
<inetpro> obviously a good cup of caffeine from Maaz will help to do the trick
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> ahhh
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks a lot
<Maaz> My pleasure inetpro
<Kilos> mornin superfly and others
<Kilos> pta electrical decided we dont need power this morning
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> when natty tells me unity cant work with my hardware is it referring to the graphics card?
<Kilos> or are cpu and ram invloved as well
<superfly> Kilos: yes, your graphics card
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey kilos. you always here?
<Kilos> as much as possible 
<magespawn> that was ironic
<Kilos> power again
<Kilos> im sure they keep cutting it to see how many pc's they can mess up
<Kilos> 4 times today
<Kilos> superfly, what do you use for twitter. is there a low data tool
<superfly> Kilos: All Twitter clients use the same way of talking to Twitter.
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<Kilos> i forgot how to setup gwibber
<superfly> Kilos: you can maybe change how often Gwibber talks to Twitter
<Kilos> some peeps been tweeting bout tara at xfactor
<Kilos> ok will look into that ty
<Kilos> also saw gtwitter
<Kilos> i can only browse to twitter. gwibber and gtwitter cant get in
 * Kilos right off tweeting
<Kilos> heres my brat trying out for xfactor
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLemlIDCl0
<magespawn> and there he goes again.
<nuvolari> ba-a-a-a-a-a.
<nuvolari> lo everyone
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> superfly: kilos is famous if you ask me
<magespawn> later all home time.
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> Kilos: you are the man of the moment!
<Kilos> ty inetpro i be on xubuntu now
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> what i missed
<inetpro> Kilos: your brat on xfactor
<Kilos> lol oh
<inetpro> that is damn good!
<Kilos> and she cant go all the way this year because the usa blocked her visa for the next round
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> there's no way that you can hold back that sort of talent
<Kilos> but the judges said they will fix the visa and she can skip first 2 rounds in next year
<Kilos> i havent seen it
<Kilos> aparently twitter and fb raving
<Kilos> she doesnt even tweet
<inetpro> for sure they are
<inetpro> Kilos: see https://mobile.twitter.com/searches?q=Tara-Lynn
<inetpro> that is the low-bandwidth mobile version
<Kilos> oh i can go by fone?
<Kilos> or from here
<inetpro> Kilos: on you normal browser
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro 
 * nuvolari saves oom Kilos's video
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> tell me how to save it lad
<Kilos> havent seen it yet
<Kilos> but if i get there i wanna be able to save not look online\
<nuvolari> Kilos: what I do is to watch a video in Chrome on youtube, then I go to ~/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache and check for the last f_xxxx file after I watched the video
<nuvolari> then I just copy it to my videos directory
<Kilos> ow is it a video?
<nuvolari> it's a flash video
<nuvolari> I'm off 
<nuvolari> cheerz everyone
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> what size is it in megs
<Kilos> too late
<Kilos> eish power cut again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, strong
<Maaz> Kilos My coffee is always strong. If it is too strong for you then add more milk
<Kilos> ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
 * superfly stabs KDEPIM with a sword, repeatedly
<superfly> die scumbag, die!
<Kilos> eish superfly 
<Kilos> such violence
<superfly> Kilos: then you can imagine how horrible it is, if it drives me to violence
<Kilos> wow i never seen you like this
<Kilos> must be old age creaping up
<superfly> Kilos: no, it's bad software
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> any software that makes you want to rip your eyeballs out with forks because it would be less painful than actually using the software is bad software
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> must be very bad
<Kilos> not written in python hey?
<superfly> well, it's written in C++, which is fine
<Kilos> ah just badly written
<superfly> but it's a retarded piece of software, with a retarded idea behind it
<superfly> and yet the monkeys who wrote it think that it's the best thing ever
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<superfly> and I've been trying to avoid it as much as possible, but now even my e-mail client needs to use it
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> so I have no choice
<Kilos> oh my thats not nice
 * nuvolari vee 'n traan weg
<nuvolari> oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ya nuvolari 
<nuvolari> sy sing ongelooflik mooi!
<nuvolari> ek het sommer hoendervleis gekry
<Kilos> ek sien op twitter almal hou daarvan
<Kilos> hoe veel meg is die video seun
<nuvolari> ek kyk oom
<nuvolari> nogals groot
<nuvolari> 31.8 Mb
<nuvolari> *MB
<Kilos> sjoe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> how do we see logs please
<Kilos> i was on xubuntu now back and need to find some info from then
<superfly> Kilos: is your xubuntu partition mounted?
<Kilos> i can mount it
<Kilos> its in places
<superfly> Kilos: what info do you need from it?
<Kilos> what nuvo said where he finds the downloaded youtube vids
<Kilos> or whatever he does to save it. i have forgotten already
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> Maaz, spell domdonner
<Maaz> Kilos: That doesn't seem correct, but I can't find anything to suggest
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> 09/06 17:32:50 <nuvolari> Kilos: what I do is to watch a video in Chrome on youtube, then I go to ~/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache and check for the last f_xxxx file after I watched the video
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> with my luck that cache wont be there
<inetpro> in Firefox it seems that we can no longer get the cached version
<Kilos> im actually trying to blog again after so long away
<inetpro> Kilos: have you seen the video yet?
<Kilos> i will try chromium
<Kilos> nossir
<Kilos> i always the last you should remember that
<Kilos> you brouhgt me the first songs we ever heard about her remember
<inetpro> heh, that was some time ago
<Kilos> im just scared i get to see it even though it will come bits and pieces and then not have it saved
<Kilos> dunno where that nuvolari brat is so i can make sure first i dont need to add something to chromium first
<Kilos> xubuntu has that ghost kinda bottom panel. kinda weird
<Kilos> will still get my kubuntu back from ian
<inetpro> Kilos: just play it!
<inetpro> you can always save later if it doesn't work now
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> that kind of talent will not be removed any time soon from youtube
<Kilos> bbl. struggling here
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> can i wget the song
<Kilos> i tried three times
<Kilos> gets to 2 mins 38 and just stops downloading
<Kilos> or maybe i ask nuvolari to mail it to me then hey?
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, if you hang on a bit I'll try to get it for you so you can use wget
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<nuvolari> no problem oom
<nuvolari> just need te get my mojo straight :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so frustrating when this happens
<Kilos> how can one get all the ubuntu files of hundreds of megs but cant watch a whole video
<Kilos> grrr
<nuvolari> ya oom, youtube making me see red often
<Kilos> had to sign in and all kindsa stuff and try watch 3 times. up to the same place. i dont understand it
<Kilos> grrrr
 * Kilos gets like the fly and looks for a sword
<Kilos> or a hammer
<nuvolari> :-/ having trouble
<Kilos> murphy is out in full force
<Kilos> nuvolari, you can just mail it from work to me tomorrow\
<Kilos> nuvolari, pong
<Kilos> 88%
<Kilos> klaar
<Kilos> dankie weer
<nuvolari> whoot!
<Kilos> lol dit het tot op 310kB/s gegaan
<nuvolari> sjoe! dis blitsvinnig! 
<nuvolari> ok, ek gaan nou rerig slaap
<nuvolari> lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> ja as dit net daar kan bly is ek in twee dae sonder data
<nuvolari> ek weet oom gaan lekker slaap na daai video :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> baie dankie
<Kilos> net die audio het gekom
<nuvolari> hmm. dit kan nie wees nie :-/
<nuvolari> ag jinnetjie tog
<Kilos> skuus ek kan dit nie volskerm kyk nie
<nuvolari> hoe meen oom?
<nuvolari> kan oom iets sien?
<Kilos> ja op die klein vlc
<nuvolari> het oom mplayer?
<Kilos> maar volskerm net audio
<nuvolari> dis weird
<Kilos> ek sal kyk dankie seun gaan slaap nou
<Kilos> oh my. she can really sing
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-07
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> I just watched Tara-Lyn's performance... wow
<Kilos> she is good hey
<superfly> yeah, very
<Kilos> had a few probs with natty while watching the video. sometimes the video disappears and just audio comes through
<Kilos> dunno if it is more resourse hungry than maverick
<Kilos> and cant switch workspaces while movies are playing or it loses half of the window
<superfly> Kilos: movies are very resource hungry
<Kilos> worked perfect on maverick. maybe i need to fix something?
<Kilos> i even lose bits of the panels
<superfly> Kilos: make sure natty is not trying to do desktop effects
<Kilos> i look for that
<Kilos> must i disable compiz?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<superfly> although I'd imagine that if you're using the "classic" desktop, that compiz is turned off
<Kilos> i see in someones post that you need to go classic no effects
<Kilos> i try to find that
<Kilos> i installed the fusion icon and will try. it gives you the option of using metecity instead of compiz
<Kilos> maybe this was langjans problem as well
<nuvolari> mornings
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> dankie weer
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> plesier oom :>
<Kilos> my kind kan sing ne
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, my naam het net 1 'n'  :P
<nuvolari> sy kan definitief oom!
<nuvolari> ek sê mos ek het hoendervleis gekry
<nuvolari> elke keer wat ek gekyk het :P
<Kilos> wat praat jy nou van 1 n
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> skuus man
<nuvolari> in oom se blog :P
<Kilos> jy't klaar gaan blog kyk
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sal herstel. was half aan die slaap
<Kilos> ek moes dit klaar verander. tara het gevra ek moet die visa stuk uitlos. sy bang die yanks word hardekwas
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> wel, ek't dit in google reader gekry
<nuvolari> so ek moes dit lees 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek het dit nou uit maar ons sal sien
<Kilos> lo maiatoday 
<Kilos> still get audio only on full screen vids. in vlc and mplayer
<Kilos> with small window open they show the video as well
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, you have to be careful with them americans
<Kilos> grrrr power cut again
<Kilos> natty's network-manageris much more efficient. dont even get halfway with opening iftop and its connected
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> hi sakhi
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> he crashed so quick
<superfly> Symmetria: where are you? your server is broken!
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<superfly> how gaan dit?
<superfly> *hoe
<superfly> Anyone else upgraded to oneiric yet?
<JabberwockyA19> I'm running oneiric right now
<superfly> JabberwockyA19: Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<JabberwockyA19> kubuntu
<superfly> JabberwockyA19: dealt at all with kmail2 ?
<octoquad> Hi everyone!
<superfly> hi octoquad
<JabberwockyA19> no have not touched it yet
<octoquad> hey superfly :)
<JabberwockyA19> hi octoquad
<octoquad> Hi JabberwockyA19
<octoquad> Is it possible to run a 64 bit version of a live cd in virtualbox? I've tried with other distros before and it just doesn't happen? Does anyone know if it is possible (I'm sure it is!)
<superfly> octoquad: well, I _installed_ the 64bit version of Kubuntu into VirtualBox the other day from the desktop CD, so I would presume so. but I think you can only run 64-bit guests if your host is 64-bit
<octoquad> yeah, I have a 64bit OS.
<octoquad> ok let me have a bash anyway
<octoquad> keen to try Oneiric Ocelot Beta 1, it's loooking good!
<superfly> octoquad: worked for me, so I presume it'll work for you
<octoquad> sweet, thanks superfly
<octoquad> is anybody from durban, it's dead down here. lol
<octoquad> no LUGS or anything
<superfly> octoquad: there are a couple of guys from that area
<superfly> octoquad: isn't LEAD still minimally active?
<superfly> nuvolari: ping ^^
<nuvolari> ooh, recruits!
<nuvolari> lo octoquad 
 * nuvolari looks for the link
<octoquad> No, I contacted the organiser and it's been dead for a while. I actually wanted to take down the entry on linux.org but they ended up having DNS issues for months. I see they have a new page up.
<octoquad> hey nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: dbn.lug.link is https://groups.google.com/group/dbnlug/about
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<nuvolari> octoquad: ^^
<octoquad> cool, thank nuvolari, signing up now
<octoquad> Ok request is pending! BBL
<nuvolari> it's request-based?
<nuvolari> meh
<nuvolari> powerfreaks
<nuvolari> lunch
<nuvolari> bbl
<JabberwockyA19> octoquad: I also had an issue trying to test 64bit on virtualbox
<JabberwockyA19> even though my host os was 64bit, I even tried downloading the lastest version from thier website. it did not help
<marcog> tumbleweed: do you know daniel holbach?
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> just woke up and realised that the missing operand is miles:miles
<Kilos> what a twit
<Kilos> hi scar[w] you running an old pc hey
<scar[w]> hi Kilos, just a small hdd
<Kilos> oh not ram and low ram graphics card
<scar[w]> 2.8 dual core, 4gb ddr3, geforce 9500
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> oh my that sounds great
<scar[w]> not the best out there, but not the worst either ;)
<Kilos> thats wonderful for ubuntu
<Kilos> and you still got uncapped
<scar[w]> I play heroes of newerth on 1920 x 1200 it runs at a very high frame rate
<scar[w]> yeah I still have uncapped till the end of the month
<Kilos> wanna go see my baby sing?
<Kilos> hi octoquad 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm him be a lurker only
<scar[w]> trolololol
<Kilos> what
<tumbleweed> marcog: yes
<marcog> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/kGw8bq8f
<marcog> i get the feeling i haven't contributed enough for this to make sense to do
<tumbleweed> he's german, and works for canonical, responsible for the ubuntu developer community
<tumbleweed> hrm, I'll come and chat
<highvoltage> cool.
<Kilos> evening everyone
 * Kilos waves to ahab land
<Kilos> yay 13° and 31° here tomorrow. maybe all the hibernators come outa hiding again and our numbers can swell
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<superfly> hi Kilos
<tumbleweed> w00t, got UDS sponsorship
<Kilos> lo superfly hows things
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed  who is UDS
<superfly> Kilos: OK thanks... just feel like it should be Friday today
<Symmetria> mmmm
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> if anyone wants good seafood
<tumbleweed> Kilos: ubuntu developer summit
<superfly> ah, there you are Symmetria
<Symmetria> there is a place called baia at the waterfront in capetown
<Kilos> ah ty
<Symmetria> that makes the most amazing food 
<Symmetria> its got an amazing price tag on it, but its so worth it
<Symmetria> superfly you were looking for me?
<Kilos> eat some crayfish for me please
<superfly> Symmetria: I'm getting 403: Forbidden with Oneiric's repositories on za.archive.ubuntu.com
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> hold
<superfly> Symmetria: well, with some of the packages on there, that is
<Symmetria> rerunning sync now
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos ... saw your blog entry, congrats on her doing so well... sorry she won't be making the states this year...
<Kilos> ty so much. she moaned at me about that . if you notice i changed the blog later
<Kilos> the news of whats happened is not alowed to leak out till it has been on air
<Kilos> all well there nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: haha... oops... 
<nlsthzn> Yup... all well here... thanks 
<Kilos> lol; yeah
<Symmetria> superfly
<Symmetria> should be fixed now
<Symmetria> sync source on se. was broke
<Symmetria> synched from gb and I saw it fix stuff related to that
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<inetpro> tumbleweed: nice! How did you get that arranged?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: by applying for it http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/
<inetpro> tumbleweed: cool, congrats
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: going to make it to UDS-P?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: thanks, it's a sign that I'm still spending too much time on Ubuntu :)
<inetpro> hehe, that should not be a bad sign
<inetpro> tumbleweed: when is it happening?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: early november, orlando, florida
<inetpro> nice
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you should make arrangements to go visit Disney World
<inetpro> and you have to go to the Kennedy Space Centre
<tumbleweed> heh
<inetpro> serious, it is worth it!
 * inetpro was there in 1993
 * tumbleweed doesn't know if he should really be taking another 2 weeks off this year...
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you can't let the opportunity go by like that
<tumbleweed> I know, but I've already done 2 this year (and made zero thesis progress) but yes, I'll probably go
<inetpro> ahh, now that sounds more positive :-)
 * tumbleweed knows how the supervisor and parents will react, thogugh...
<inetpro> hehe, they will be green with envy
<tumbleweed> naah, pissed off that I'm not doing work
<inetpro> define work
<tumbleweed> finishing a degree
<inetpro> haha, there's enough time to do that
<inetpro> and I'm sure you'll even fit it in somewhere
<tumbleweed> yeah, if I work on it. I seem to have difficulty working on it
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what degree is it?
<tumbleweed> MSc in CS, which I'm in the third year of. It kind of stalled after about 6 months...
<inetpro> hmm... just keep thing rolling
<inetpro> things*
<inetpro> like the scoreboard in a cricket match
<inetpro> even if a bit slower for now
 * inetpro should also start some studies for a change
<inetpro> tumbleweed: but I'm sure with your growing stature in the ubuntu community you won't even need a degree
 * tumbleweed doesn't think I needed it in the first place, but it seemed like something I'd enjoy doing, and now was the time to do it
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: yep, and you?
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: ah, read scrollback. great :)
<tumbleweed> heh
<highvoltage> I'll be flying from bangor so orlando will be really close, at least.
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-08
<Kilos> mornin superfly and others
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
 * Squirm 's neighbour just started his helicopter
<Squirm> 0o
<Squirm> I want a helicopter
<Squirm> hello
<superfly> hi Squirm
<Kilos> lo Squirm kbmonkey 
<Squirm> and there he goes
<kbmonkey> hello all
<superfly> hiya kbmonkey
<Kilos> geex tara has had 22985 hits at youtube
<Kilos> my brat's becoming famous
<Kilos> and i got her to open a twitter account
<Kilos> for the tweeters
<Kilos> http://twitter.com/#!/TaraLSOfficial
<superfly> Kilos: you know, she could probably get a recording deal, just from that video
<Kilos> hopefully superfly 
 * inetpro is the 1st follower of Tara-Lynn Sharrock on twitter
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> oh and good morning superfly, and others
<sakhi> Morning all
<nuvolari> Maaz: last tweet by taralsofficial
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Hi everyone! This is me, Tara-Lynn Sharrock, from  X Factor 2011! I had to do TaraTLS because of the name limit. :)" 49 minutes and 48 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/TaraLSOfficial/statuses/111706283727527936
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mornin inetpro nuvolari 
<panphried> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> panphried: There isn't a pot on
<panphried> Maaz, can I have some coffee? 
<Maaz> panphried: Got it
<Kilos> lo panphried octoquad 
<octoquad> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> you new here octoquad ?
<octoquad> yeah, joined yesterday
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za. tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> natty giving me a hard time. pidgin windows go blank if i open another workspace
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> bbl
<scar[w]> 3 minor bugs the past 3 days
<Tonberry> oh?
 * scar[w] is using oneiric
<Tonberry> ah
<Tonberry> 1 somewhat less than minor bug using natty
<Tonberry> x server went mad
<scar[w]> from lucid to oneiric (missed maverick and skipped natty)
<scar[w]> I started the download for amd64 repos, making the internets slow for everyone. It should take about 5 days to finish
<Tonberry> lets hope oneiric is a nice improvement over the mess that is natty
<Tonberry> hahaha
<scar[w]> not sure about gnome/unity, but in kde the responsiveness of the desktop environment is spectacular
<Tonberry> the search system sane yet?
<scar[w]> running Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G drivers provided by Tungsten Graphics, Inc (VMware)
<Tonberry> oh
<scar[w]> (dis opensource)
<scar[w]> Neopomuk is the indexing app in kde, never used it though. I'm an updatedb/locate person
<Tonberry> ah
<Tonberry> because it consitenly breaks things with my pc if i enable it
<Tonberry> at least up until natty
<scar[w]> there's one guy in the office running natty, even his jabber stopped working. It randomly started "working" again, but now he has to initiate the chat session before he can reseve messages
<scar[w]> *receive
<Tonberry> lol
<Tonberry> damn gprs
<Kilos> whew xchat took 30 mins to get in here
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> Kilos: there's something funny with Freenode at the moment
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Kilos> i have installed maverick here again
<Kilos> looks like its the last ubuntu thats friendly to this type old pc
<Kilos> oh my. peer back up to his tricks again
<Kilos> name shoulda been murphy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<scar[w]> hehe good one!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<marcog> 55
<marcog> ignore that :P
 * scar[w] waits for someone to try and ghost marcog
<marcog> lol
<Kilos> brb
<marcog> anyone with a password like that should not be on irc :)
<scar[w]> i've got 10+ chars, still using plain text to auth though
<scar[w]> interisting http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> did i tell you the natty update was for i686 machines and this is a i386. maybe that caused some probs as well as the 32m graphics card
<superfly> someone found a bug in the IRC software and there were 200 odd of us in the software's channel were being attacked
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<superfly> Kilos: no, all machines since about 2000 are 686's
<Kilos> a bug or a cracker
<Kilos> im sure this is a 1386
<Kilos> first p4 to come out
<Kilos> anyway i back on maverick and will play natty on a small drive
<Kilos> i tried to install maverick on another partition and did something wrong. screen went black so wiped and clean installed
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> superfly, sorry to worry you. doesnt a firewall srtop attacks from irc
<Kilos> lo inetpro the tweeter
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> oh my
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> first time i have seen that message
<Kilos> dunno if you guys see nickserv messages to me
<Kilos> i just been authenticated as me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the reason corrie never gets here is cause he is tweeting all the time
<Kilos> google boot-repair for ubuntu maverick
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz,  google boot-repair for ubuntu maverick
<Maaz> Kilos: "Boot-Repair : YannUbuntu" https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair :: "Development PPA for Boot-Repair : YannUbuntu" https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair-dev :: "PPA packages : YannUbuntu" https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+ppa-packages :: "Boot-Repair - Simple tool to repair frequent boot problems | Ubuntu ..." http://www.ubuntugeek.com/boot-repair-simple-tool-to-repair-frequent-boot-problems.html ::
<Kilos> that is a very kiff tool guys. worked like a bomb
<Kilos> hi maiatoday het jy gaan kyk my meisiekind
<maiatoday> wat gaan kyk Kilos?
<Kilos> hoe sien sy
<Kilos> you missed out?
<Kilos> sorry\
<Kilos> sing/sien
<Kilos> i thought the whole world saw it before me
 * maiatoday is comphewsed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLemlIDCl0
<Kilos> thats my baby
<maiatoday> it's downloading
<maiatoday> wow Kilos
<maiatoday> just heard the opening notes, you must be so proud
<Kilos> very
<maiatoday> she doesn't miss a beat and she doesn't even look nervous
<Kilos> and as the song progresses she just gets better
<maiatoday> those judges are falling of their seats
<Kilos> yeah they were shocked cause whitney is a hard act to follow
<maiatoday> she has such range and control wow
<maiatoday> what happens next
<Kilos> aw thats the sad part
<Kilos> no one is allowed to say what happens till they have actually aired the show over there
<Kilos> it has all been recorded
<Kilos> but tween us she didnt get her visa to the states for the next round
<maiatoday> ok you are sworn to secrecy, they will kill you if you tell :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i see you dont read blogs
<Kilos> hehe
<maiatoday> nah don't have time
<Kilos> i blogged and when tara saw it she said change it please
<Kilos> xfactor say they will sort it but wont be done in time for next round
<Kilos> but i thought i would share that with you all
<Kilos> i am very proud and hope to meet her in person soon
<Kilos> we pidgin all the time
<maiatoday> I just caught up with the blogs quickly
<maiatoday> Well I am sure Tara will have some other opportunity she deserves a break with a voice like that
<Kilos> the judges said she can come in from the third round next year
<Kilos> ronan keating and that girl from spice girls say they cant lose a voice like that
<maiatoday> Well it's a good thing I popped in otherwise I would never have know about Tara, thanks Kilos
<maiatoday> and on that note bye all
<Kilos> Maaz, tell maiatoday thank you very much
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell maiatoday on freenode
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-09
<magespawn> top of the morning to y'all.
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> TGIF!!
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<sakhi> morning nuvolari 
<sakhi> Mornings
<Kilos> morning all and superfly 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari sakhi 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<scar[w]> morning
<Kilos> hey scar[w] 
<magespawn> look like a nice morning group
<superfly> hi Kilos, sakhi and scar[w]
<superfly> Well, apart from the catastrophe that is Kmail+Akonadi+Nepomuk, Kubuntu 11.10 is nice
<scar[w]> morning superfly
<magespawn> i have a pc with win 2000 on it. generic question what would be the 'best' linux to run?
<superfly> magespawn: probably one of the lighter distros
<magespawn> like puppy or dsl? or are they too light on programs?
<superfly> magespawn: well, I don't know about a particular distribution, but something based on LXDE or XFCE would be a lot lighter than Gnome or KDE
<superfly> magespawn: you could also run a tiling DE like xmonad or awesome
<nuvolari> mornings sakhi , oom Kilos, superfly, scar[w], magespawn 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<scar[w]> morning nuvolari
<magespawn> hi nuvolari
<magespawn> ty superfly. a starting point is worth a lot.
<scar[w]> magespawn: Xubuntu uses XFCE where Lubuntu uses LXDE
<superfly> magespawn: for *really* lightweight, you can use Fluxbox or similar
<magespawn> i think the Xubuntu will be the first try. not going to go too far from what is known for now.
<nuvolari> ye, Openbox is a nice lightweight bare minimal way to go
<magespawn> will have a look. the machine only 246 mb of ram.
<superfly> ohi morgs
<morgs> hey superfly 
<morgs> morning
<Kilos> can someone tell me where to get vlc-plugin-esd
<Kilos>  please
<Kilos> i have this command but page not found it says
<Kilos>  sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Kilos> and i tried googling but no luck
<Kilos> it seems to be needed to play .mkv files
<superfly> Kilos: why?
<superfly> Kilos: the vlc-plugin-esd is for sound, not video
<superfly> and you aren't running esd, so you don't need it
<sakhi> hey superfly how goes?
<superfly> sakhi: alright, and you?
<sakhi> good thanks
<Kilos> i googled how to play .mkv files and got lotsa info
<Kilos> i here the sound but no vid
<Kilos> and got all plugins in synaptic
<superfly> Kilos: well, that plugin definitely won't help
<Kilos> ian brought me 40g of movies in that stupid format
<superfly> Kilos: also, mkv is just a container, it doesn't dictate what format that video is
<Kilos> here is the site that said thats whats needed
<Kilos> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-play-mkv-files-in-ubuntu
<Kilos> am i missing something
<Kilos> as usual
<superfly> oom, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Kilos> maverick superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: that's 9.10, hey?
<Kilos> 10.10
<superfly> oh
<Kilos> i can see all other videos and even dvds i copied from boets pc
<superfly> Kilos: you need to open the file in VLC, and then go and look that the "codecs information" and see what it says
<Kilos> ok i go try find that ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: all that guys is saying is, "if you want to watch mkv files, install VLC"
<Kilos> oh that esd plugin isnt important
<Kilos> i looked at other pages and they say use handbrake and other stuff
<Kilos> handbrake is a converter looks like that will take over 11 hours per i hours movie
<Kilos> another site said you need a media splitter but i dont see one for maverick
<Kilos> get stuff like how to install ubuntu
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> been there done that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Squirm \
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos and superfly and Squirm 
<kbmonkey> whats up
 * Squirm looks up
<Squirm> ...white ceiling by the looks of things
<Kilos> lo0 kb
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hi kbmonkey, Squirm
<octoquad> Morning all! What a beautiful day :)
<sakhi> morning octoquad 
<superfly> hiya octoquad
<Kilos-> hi locodir-user 
<Kilos-> hey octoquad 
<Kilos-> wb morgs 
<octoquad> hey sakhi superfly Kilos-
<octoquad> When's the next meet btw?
<superfly> Software Freedom Day is happening soon
<octoquad> cool, what do you guys normally do for that day?
<superfly> look on softwarefreedomday.org
<superfly> octoquad: are you on the ubuntu-za mailing list?
<octoquad> um, let me check...
<octoquad> I think i registered with an old e-mail address...
<superfly> octoquad: whereabouts are you from?
<octoquad> in durban
<octoquad> and you?
<octoquad> ok signed up
<octoquad> If you guys need help with HTML/CSS/PHP/MySQL give me a shout
<octoquad> *crickets*
<Kilos-> nuvolari, here another durbanite to join you guys
<superfly> octoquad: sorry, I'm at work, I can't always answer ;-)
<superfly> octoquad: I'm from Cape Town
<superfly> oh, and octoquad, I moved away from PHP, to a real programming language, Python.
<Squirm2> python++
 * Squirm2 eyes Maaz 
<Squirm2> tracey
<Squirm2> wrong window
<octoquad> superfly, that's my next step, I read about two chapters from my Python 3 book.
<Squirm2> haven't even seen python 3
<superfly> octoquad: www.byteofpython.info
<superfly> octoquad: but first read up on Python 2 - Python 3 is hardly used
<octoquad> yeah but a lot of the python 2 scripts can be converted to 3. There's a script for that.
<octoquad> in ruby devs here? That's another one I would like to get into especially with rails
<octoquad> in = any
<morgs> python scripts can be converted to 3, but... something the size of Django... is going to live on Python2 for quite a while yet.
<morgs> Another +1 for python, BTW
<octoquad> yup
<superfly> octoquad: unless you're making insignificantly sized applications, don't bother with RoR - it doesn't scale
<drubin> superfly: how does Django scale better?
<drubin> or any of the python frameworks for that matter
<superfly> drubin: well, I have my own thoughts on Django, but Dropbox is written in Python/Pylons, and I'd say they seem OK
<drubin> superfly: twitter was written in RoR
<superfly> drubin: yes, and they had scalability issues, which is why the only thing left running RoR at Twitter is their web frontend
<drubin> I am sorry but I don't by that argument
<drubin> superfly: I wonder how much of the backend of Dropbox is still written in python?
<octoquad> http://www.buildingwebapps.com/articles/6419-can-rails-scale-absolutely
<drubin> superfly: facebooks front end is still php
<octoquad> Facebook is working with Joyent to support Rails apps on their platform.
<octoquad> from the above link i posted
<octoquad> and its old. Article written in 2008
<superfly> drubin: yes, but PHP does scale
<drubin> haha
<octoquad> it's been around longer than RoR
<morgs> drubin: we make Django scale by using nginx, haproxy, memcached, and in general trying not to touch the database unnecessarily. Those are all pretty language-agnostic.
<drubin> morgs: that was my point
 * morgs kicks off an oneiric upgrade on a spare machine
<superfly> morgs: what do you use to run Django on nginx?
<morgs> superfly: used to use fcgi, now uwsgi
<superfly> morgs, drubin: I had to reverse proxy nginx<->apache+mod_wsgi for a django to make it not kill my server
<superfly> where my Pylons apps running on mod_wsgi were fine
<superfly> *a django app
<morgs> superfly: or gunicorn - on some sites
<drubin> superfly: My point was that octoquad possibly doesn't need twitter scale
<morgs> superfly: I'm not the best person for the details on this - I get a bit abstracted away from the code these days - but we've run some load tests
<superfly> drubin: that was my point too
<morgs> even plone can scale if you put enough reverse proxy/cache in front of it... :-P
<superfly> scaling in my eyes means not throwing more hardware and apps at it
<morgs> as my CS prof once said, even on a Pentium, a bubble sort is still a bad idea
<superfly> hehehehe
<superfly> morgs: have you read this? http://blog.dscpl.com.au/search/label/nginx
<superfly> whoops, let's get the actual url
<superfly> morgs: http://blog.dscpl.com.au/2009/05/blocking-requests-and-nginx-version-of.html
<morgs> bye Vhata
<morgs> superfly: we only started using uwsgi lately when it got into the upstream nginx. We're using our own nginx package anyway, as we have a nifty mobile handset detector in lua which checks the user agent against wurfl in redis to know if it's a low, mid or high end phone
<superfly> ok, cool
<superfly> morgs: I don't think uWSGI and mod_wsgi for nginx are the same
<morgs> yeah
<superfly> that's just a good blog post for thinking about how your server handles Python apps
<Vhata> drubin, morgs, highvoltage: why are we being sent random requests for packaging help?
<morgs> Vhata: ?
<Vhata> check your mail
<drubin> Vhata: yes
<drubin> not really sure where he picked up your details though
<highvoltage> I think I might have accidentally deleted it
<morgs> Vhata: checked various mailboxes, nothing found. Who sent it?
<drubin> @ubuntu.com
<drubin> intersting enough he left off the one person that might have actually helped packaged it
<highvoltage> ah there it is
<highvoltage> my guess is that he got the details somewhere from an ubuntu-za page/list/something
<Vhata> morgs: To: morgan@ubuntu.com
<Vhata> morgs: From: Dash Shendy <neuromancer@dash.za.net>
<morgs> Vhata: thanks, hmm, not found. Perhaps my @ubuntu.com alias is forwarding to an old address from before it was launchpad-managed.
<highvoltage> want me to reply?
<Vhata> yes please
<highvoltage> morgs: <morgan@mcode.co.za> (expanded from <morgan@ubuntu.com>): Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=mcode.co.za type=A: Host not found
<Vhata> ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
<Vhata> co.za.			10800	IN	SOA	ns.coza.net.za. this-is-probably-not-the-email-address-you-are-looking-for.co.za. 1110909063 28800 7200 2592000 28800
<Vhata> heh
<morgs> heh
 * morgs goes to look for #canonical-sysadmin or something
<morgs> "Your Ubuntu membership will expire in 2 years. You'll recive an automatic email for renove, then your Ubuntu email will be for always."
<morgs> Maybe I didn't "renove"
 * morgs mails rt@ubuntu.com
<drubin> morgs: you aren't a member of ubuntumembers any more
<morgs> drubin: orly
 * morgs checks
<drubin> it expired
<drubin> highvoltage: can we re-approve him with out a meeting?
<morgs> rats, then I definitely forgot to "renove"
<highvoltage> drubin: yes, just put in the comment that he didn't get the email notification for renewal and that he requested renewal (assuming he did so)
<morgs> plus, the page lies - I've extended my membership before, so it clearly isn't "for always"
<morgs> wow, you guys have sudo powers these days
<drubin> "Morgan Collett is already approved as a member of the team."
<drubin> their stupid picker is broken
<highvoltage> Morgan Collett 2007-03-20 - 2013-09-08: Approved
<morgs> ja, the mail problem is because I got my @ubuntu mail before membership - so it's probably in some other aliases file before it hits launchpad
<superfly> dash shendy?
<superfly> Vhata, highvoltage, morgs: at a guess, based on a short working stint with Dash, he got your details from some DNS records or somesuch other weird place
<octoquad> cheers guys, have a great weekend!
<Vhata> DNS records?
<tumbleweed> that's a pretty wierd place to find someone to help you with packaging
<Vhata> more did you 'recive' an automatic email?
<Vhata> err.  morgs.  he's gone.  tab-completion fail.
<tumbleweed> expiriing membership e-mails were broken for a while
<Kilos> evenening everyone
<Kilos> evening as well
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> worked out how to fix them movies superfly 
<Kilos> use mmc to convert them to .mpg then they play lekker with vlc
<Kilos> but takes like 4 hours per movie
<Kilos> they no actually movies but the series Stargate 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn howzit there
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn_work> Maaz: tell kilos, sorry I missed you online tonight uncle Kilos, I was @ work and you pinged the wrong account :p
<Maaz> nlsthzn_work: I don't know who kilos, is. Say 'kilos, on freenode' and I'll take your word that kilos, exists
<nlsthzn_work> Maaz: tell Kilos, sorry I missed you online tonight uncle Kilos, I was @ work and you pinged the wrong account :p
<Maaz> nlsthzn_work: I don't know who Kilos, is. Say 'Kilos, on freenode' and I'll take your word that Kilos, exists
<nlsthzn_work> Maaz: tell Kilos on freenode, sorry I missed you online tonight uncle Kilos, I was @ work and you pinged the wrong account :p
<Maaz> nlsthzn_work: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nlsthzn_work> Sheese :p
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> JabberwockyA19: What?
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> JabberwockyA19: There isn't a pot on
<superfly> hi JabberwockyA19, how's your beta going?
<superfly> nlsthzn_work: the coma
<superfly> *comma
<superfly> "I don't know who kilos, is." <- see the comma?
<nlsthzn_work> superfly: oh crap lol... didn't see that >.<
<JabberwockyA19> loving oneiric, just about to start mirrorbuild.sh and go to bed
 * nlsthzn_work is back on natty... will give the cat another spin once it releases :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-10
<Kilos> morningall
<Kilos> sorry nlsthzn 
<Kilos> only saw the work one here
<nlsthzn> np... hi uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn all good there?
<nlsthzn> Not to shabby Uncle Kilos ... fresh from a night shift... no sleep until 10 tonight... (even if the brain has already shut down...) :p
<Kilos> ouch.
<Kilos> our channel shrinking all the time
<Kilos> and some leave the work pc online so one doesnt know if they are actually here
<nlsthzn> Low tide now :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn can you look at gtwitter 
<nlsthzn> Twitter...?
<Kilos> i got it installed but cant find a connect button
<nlsthzn> gwibber
<Kilos> its in synaptic
<Kilos> gtwitter
<Kilos> gwibber uses data like i am uncapped
<nlsthzn> I have never seen or heard of gtwitter...
<nlsthzn> I can install it and see
<Kilos> it tries to connected but the preferences where you put username and password only has an ok button but it doesnt connect
<nlsthzn> you already have a twitter account setup?
<Kilos> prefs only has a sign up button not sign in
<Kilos> yip
<nlsthzn> from what I can see as soon as the info is added it starts running...
<Kilos> keeps saying posting failed
<nlsthzn> Eish... I have never heard of this app... I don't think it is used a lot... probably because it isn't that good :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i even tried to man it but nothing
<Kilos> Maaz, google gTwitter on ubuntu maverick
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu -- Details of package python-twitter in maverick" http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/python-twitter :: "Ubuntu -- Details of package libtwitter-glib-1.0-0 in maverick" http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libtwitter-glib-1.0-0 :: "Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' erects own App Store • The Register" http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/03/ubuntu_maverick_meerkat_beta/ :: "Ubuntu Gives Maverick a shot in the ARM | OMG! Ubuntu!" htt
<Kilos> never mind nlsthzn i will try find what the prob is
<Kilos> ty
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I am not getting many hits on gtwitter... not much help out there in Internet land on it :/
<Kilos> what is it actually
<Kilos> a client like xchat or what
<Kilos> i even tried python-twitter but dunno what to do there either
<Kilos> cant even find it
<Kilos> hehe nlsthzn it refreshed and last post was 94 days ago
<Kilos> so it cant be connected to twitter properly or something
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I will give it an install now and see...
<Kilos> dont worry nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> I don't worry about it :p
<Kilos> i just needed to find out if it was me ty
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> it must be disconnected for posting because the refresh works
<nlsthzn> Problem with many services like twitter is they change there API and ways to authenticate on a whim then all apps have to scramble to change :/
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so then its a job for the gnome peeps
<Kilos> nlsthzn, i went to #gnome and left a post there
<Kilos> but dunno if they gonna reply
<Kilos> ubuntu-za seems to be the friendliest irc channel
<nlsthzn> Kilos, well I installed it... now I will wait 5 minutes and see if it updates...
<nlsthzn> then I will try and post...
<nlsthzn> Afrikaners is plesierig
<Kilos> hee hee
<nlsthzn> I made the mistake the minimize gtwitter... now it is gone>!
<nlsthzn> ?!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> open again in terminal
<Kilos> i did that too
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> i rebooted
<nlsthzn> Then it says connection failed
<nlsthzn> bad application is bad...
<nlsthzn> installing it added 7 packages... removing it only removes one...
<nlsthzn> oh well
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> can always do with more mono libraries
<Kilos> i also dont let any internet app start on boot
<nlsthzn> Good idea with limited cap
<Kilos> purge
<nlsthzn> autoremove ;)
<Kilos> gtwitter is actually letting posts in but doesnt show when
<Kilos> Just watching Guide To The Good Life. Typical thing a 15 year old does on a Saturday.
<Kilos> thats from some chick
<nlsthzn> lol...
<Kilos> maybe its one of those apps you first have to go register att
<Kilos> before you can post
<nlsthzn> Nah... as soon as you have a twitter account it should work (but I think for it to work properly it will be about the same data usage as gwibber)
<nlsthzn> I am getting to tired to think straight now... going to be back later... good luck Uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  go sleep lad
<Kilos> Your client does not have permission to get URL /p/gtwitter/ from this server. That’s all we know.
<Kilos> hehe
<JabberwockyA19> 2 more bugs reported
<JabberwockyA19> 13gb of my mirror done, a lot more to go
<Kilos> lol JabberwockyA19 you prepairing for when you are capped?
<JabberwockyA19> yeah trying to get my money's worth out of this uncapped connection :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> cant click links to open them anymore
<Kilos> Failed to execute child process "http://links.mkt41.net/ctt
<Kilos> goodness gracious bally dammit me
<Kilos> what did i do?
<JabberwockyA19> webgl running without any issues in chromium-browser 13 with NVIDIA 280.13
<Kilos> afternoon all
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos ... seems you have had a hard afternoon IT related
<Kilos> not too bad nlsthzn ty. was visiting some with ian . he stopped here on his way back from pietersburg and will leave later for rustenburg
<nlsthzn> cool
<Kilos> but the pc went into that strange tiny font boot mode for some reason and now i did a rsync from backup and all looks good again
<Kilos> only i lost everything we said today here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> got another stupid prob though. i used another drive as boot and did gparted to name my 40g free space as storage and now when i boot it has probs seeing it but once booted it is there in places a storage and i can maount without probs
<Kilos> but when booting i gotta tell it ss to skip looking for it
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> not ss
<nlsthzn> you can have a look at eh /etc/fstab file... this is where you put all drives to mount... 
<nlsthzn> Kilos, ^^
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  will do
<Kilos> it shows there
<Kilos> # /storage was on /dev/sda8 during installation
<Kilos> UUID=8dec497d-6b55-46c8-abcb-185ca9398a72 /storage        ext4    defaults        0       2
<Kilos> maybe the uuid is wrong or something i will look for them commands and try see wassup
<Kilos> its not serious though , i hit s and it boots
<nlsthzn> cool... in the LPI study guide they have all the commands to-do with UUID's etc (I should know them by now but I can't remember them :/)
<Kilos> hehe. i think i got it all saved on external un apie commands
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I would suggest you simply use the mobile version of twitter directly in your browser https://mobile.twitter.com/
<Kilos> on my pc inetpro 
<Kilos> i have lost that link you gave
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> any client software will have constant communication going in the background in order to look for new updates
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> gwibber was killing me
<Kilos> i tried fro elinks but couldnt type in the username and password so dunno where i went wrong there
<inetpro> just use chromium
<inetpro> or firefox
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> epiphany works
<inetpro> should not eat to much if you stick to basics
<inetpro> or even epiphany
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dunno what happened to corrie
<Kilos> he didnt even answer me
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> Kilos: he's on holiday in the UK
<Kilos> ya but he asked who is tara
<inetpro> well I guess he is a popular man and has many tweets to answer
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I see others also asking "Does @corrie206 still tweet?"
<Kilos> yeah looks like he stopped this morning
<Kilos> i only see you few guys i follow
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> that is how it works
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: but you can do a search to see others
<inetpro> like https://mobile.twitter.com/searches?q=corrie206
<Kilos> no he will surely get those messages when he goes online again
<Kilos> maybe he found an engelsman that doesnt talk too much
<inetpro> Kilos: he has 1,880 Following and 1,125 Followers
<Kilos> sjoe\
<Kilos> browser eat data too
<Kilos> 1m already
<Kilos> i watch everything
<Kilos> must be all you guys profile pics
<inetpro> Kilos: you can always try to reduce it by not displaying the images
<Kilos> in settings?
<Kilos> didnt see it
<inetpro> not sure where you will find that option these days but a few years back I used to do that
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> in firefox On your toolbar, click on Tools, then select Options, then select Content from the top bar. Uncheck the box that says load images automatically.
<Kilos> ok will try the fox next time
<Tonberry>  try the imglikeopera firefox addon
<Tonberry> it allows you to easily set image loading settings per tab
<Kilos> will do ty Tonberry 
<Kilos> next time i use the fox
<Tonberry> it makes gprs tolerable 
<inetpro> firefox is to me still the most flexible browser
<inetpro> so many extensions that you can load for just about any purpose you can think off
<inetpro> to save bandwidth you can load the following
<inetpro> Flashblock, Blocks Flash so it won’t get in your way, but if you want to see it, just click on it. https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/433/
<inetpro> ImgLikeOpera, ImgLikeOpera allows load only the images that you want in Firefox browser. https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1672/
<inetpro> NoScript, This extension allows JavaScript, Java and other executable content to run only from trusted domains of your choice. https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/722/  
<inetpro> AdBlockPlus, Ever been annoyed by all those ads and banners on the internet that often take longer to download than everything else on the page https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1865/  
<inetpro> plus it's companions like Adblock Filterset.G Updater, etc
<Tonberry> mmm, never tried noscript
 * inetpro has NoScript on by default
<Kilos> what does noscript do?
<inetpro> Kilos: many/most pages these days have javascript and other excutable code that runs after you opened the page
<Kilos> and those moving pics and things
<inetpro> the code is typically stored in separate files which are downloaded automagically
<Kilos> will they be blocked as well
<inetpro> NoScript will even stop the browser from downloading the stuff
<inetpro> then you have the option to whitelist a site 
<inetpro> which will then obviously download the code and run it
<Kilos> ah that sounds great ty
<inetpro> it's mostly for fancy menus but there's lot's of other fancy stuff these days
<inetpro> many sites are simply not usable without the scripts
<Kilos> i actually just wanted to go twitter and fb to follow taras stuff but think she popular enough now
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and many web developers simply forget about the blind or the deaf who can no longer use these fancy websites
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or the aged
<Kilos> the youthfully handicapped
 * inetpro wbb
 * inetpro is back
<Kilos> wb 
<superfly> Kilos: if you didn't chat so much in IRC, you'd have more bandwidth! :-P
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> you chasing me superfly 
<inetpro> heh superfly, that is out of line :-P
<Kilos> nee man inetpro 
<superfly> inetpro: yes, well, you don't talk enough! so there! :-P
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<superfly> still no sign of my grass :-(
<inetpro> superfly: grass?
<Kilos> green stuff
<Kilos> mowed once a week
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, we got a dog, so she chased the cats, and tore up the lawn.... now we just have sand
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> so I bought some lawn seed, and closed off a section of the "lawn" and planted my lawn seed.
<Kilos> get a bag of LAN sprinkle and water well
<Kilos> KAN in die taal
<Kilos> oh i see its new seed you waiting for to germinate
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: LAN = Local Area Network
<superfly> planted it last saturday, it's supposed to show up any time from today onward
<Kilos> limestone ammonium nitrate
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: will that help it grow?
<Kilos> once it is already growing you can sprinkle on 
<Kilos> and once going well you will mow twice a week
<Kilos> nitrate is same as what rain puts in
<superfly> You know, I'm slapping myself here... why didn't I come and ask oom Kilos in the first place?!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nitrogen\
<superfly> Kilos: you're not dom, I am!
<Kilos> makes everything grow faster
<inetpro> Kilos: how do we ask Maaz to give him a klap?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, hit superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> stupid bot
<inetpro> :me lol
<Kilos> Maaz, slap superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> hmmm
<superfly> Kilos: is it ok if any of the animals eat the nitrate by mistake? or should I keep Zak inside?
<inetpro> superfly: I don't think they will eat the stuff
<Kilos> keep zak in and it disolves fairly quickly so water till its gone
<superfly> ah, OK
<superfly> see, us geeks don't know this stuff, that's why we need oom Kilos around
<Kilos> but not too strong on new plantings as it is quite potent
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: is LAN like Ureum? 
<Kilos> ureum is stronger
<Kilos> like pure nitrogen
<Kilos> lan has limestone added so peeps cant make bombs with it
<inetpro> on the farm we used ureum quite often
<inetpro> very good for maize
<inetpro> very potent
<Kilos> yeah urea is the pure potent form but can burn plants dead if not watered in properly
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> its same as brandy or brandy and coke
<Kilos> end result is the same. but one takes longer
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, we have kids in the channel
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> only Tonberry 
<Kilos> and he is going uncapped so will need every cent for data
<inetpro> hmm... can Maaz tell is his age?
<inetpro> tell us*
<Kilos> Tonberry, ping
<Kilos> look in his facebook profile
<inetpro> Kilos: you still using facebook?
<Kilos> must have one somewhere. if he dont hide his info like some do
<inetpro> there goes all your bw
<Kilos> i just went there with gwibber yesterday and day before i think
<Kilos> yeah i hate fb
<inetpro> no wonder your gwibber is so hungry
<Kilos> but thats where the kid was before i got her to go twitter
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have purged gwibber now
<Kilos> i will use sim in cell if i wanna go fb i think
<inetpro> Kilos: use the mobile version on the pc
<Kilos> but then i off here and miss important stuff
<Kilos> oh the m.facebook
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> can try that again one day
<Tonberry> kid?
<Kilos> my daughter Tonberry 
<Kilos> you didnt go see her sing?
<Kilos> shame on you
<Tonberry> no the bit before that
<Tonberry> where you called me the only kid on the channel
<Kilos> inetpro, what other places you go other than twitter and floss etc
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i spoke avbout alcohol
<Kilos> how old are you Tonberry 
<Tonberry> 23
 * Tonberry ducks
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> you younger than my daughter who is 10 years younger than my son
<Tonberry> o0
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> i think it is acceptable to call someone kid if they more than 10 years younger than you isnt it
<Kilos> like the oom thing
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, too many to count
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: places
<Kilos> have you put tara's link on them all
 * inetpro wonders whether firefox has an addon to get some stats from the browser history
<Kilos> some other peeps uploaded the song to other servers or something and so far there has been a total of 175 000 views at them all
 * inetpro found about:me
<Kilos> google keeps nice stats. i can see how many peeps been to my blog
<inetpro> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/aboutme/
<Kilos> most peeps hide behind nicknames
<inetpro> that is one very cool addon
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> bed time for ballies
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you still awake
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<inetpro> superfly: nice blog entry at christianoss.org
<superfly> inetpro: thanks :-)
<superfly> inetpro: I agree. bzr is far superior. The more I work with git, the more I hate it.
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-11
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
 * Kilos waves to ahab land
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hmmm
<nlsthzn> Hier kom die bokke...
 * nlsthzn doesn't like gees vang alone :'(
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> moenie jou tales so opmix nie
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you busy?
<nlsthzn> Alo Uncle Kilos ... never...
<Kilos> i just need a bit of guidance to check i dont mess up please
<Kilos> that uuid thing
<Kilos> i have the commands
<Kilos> first i think we do
<Kilos> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Kilos> then 
<Kilos> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Kilos> if as on here the sda8 uuid is different
<Kilos> then i think we gotta gedit /etc/fstab
<nlsthzn> you want to  check what UUID is which disc ...?
<Kilos> is that correct
<Kilos> yeah member on boot it says cant see my storage and i gotta hit ns to skip
<Kilos> my storage is sda8
<nlsthzn> give a sec
<Kilos> aw the uuid is the same for sda8 on both ls commands
<superfly> Kilos: that's because the commands are identical
<Kilos> oh here i ran
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg , cat /etc/fstab
<nlsthzn> blkid /dev/sd8 will give the correct UUID
<Kilos> and it shows sda8 with a different uuid
<superfly> Kilos: oh, ok
<nlsthzn> blkid -U "UUID" will give the /dev/sdx...
<Kilos> i got so many terminals and text pages open i am getting lost
 * nlsthzn thinks he is way out of his depth he is glad the superfly has arrived...phew
<Kilos> oh so then i dont have to gedit it even?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly, ball in your court
<Kilos> with the cat command sda8 has a different uuid and i think i did a gedit of fstab last time to correct the uuid
<Kilos> just wanna make sure
<nlsthzn> Uncle Kilos... can you give a look at your fstab again
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> still a different uuid
<nlsthzn> so the disc giving a problem isn't auto-mounting at the moment...? You have to mount it manually after logging in?
<Kilos> yeah thats it
<nlsthzn> so you want it to auto-mount
<Kilos> i can mount it fine in places
<nlsthzn> and you have an entry in ftsab which is wrong
<Kilos> just so it doesnt block booting nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> just to be clear... copy the entry here which has to wrong UUID
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> # /storage was on /dev/sda8 during installation
<Kilos> UUID=8dec497d-6b55-46c8-abcb-185ca9398a72 /storage 
<Kilos> and this is the ls output
<nlsthzn> cool... what does "blkid -U 8dec497d-6b55-46c8-abcb-185ca9398a72" return?
<Kilos> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-09-11 07:31 9f72a224-0740-43aa-b318-9bd2eef6d25f -> ../../sda8
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> just goes back to prompt
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> i try that
<Kilos> back to prompt. dunno if it did anything
<nlsthzn> I am also trying it and all I get it going back to prompt :p
<nlsthzn> This command comess from the LPI users guide I was studying :
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think one actually has to gedit /etc/fstab
<nlsthzn> needs sudo
<nlsthzn> DOH!
<Kilos> oh
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> sudo blkid -U 8dec497d-6b55-46c8-abcb-185ca9398a72 
<Kilos> did that
<Kilos> didnt change in cat command
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> lol see thats why i came and asked
<nlsthzn> try the above in terminal...
<inetpro> what is the problem?
<Kilos> gedit will change it but i bietjie bang if i got no one to blame
<nlsthzn> just want to see that the UUID is definitly not /dev/sd8
<nlsthzn> could also do sudo blkid /dev/sd8
<Kilos> on booting i get a messsage that /storage cant be foung inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: what changed?
 * nlsthzn goes to lurk mode... let the pro's handle it... good luck...
<inetpro> out of the ls above it tells me that it should be on sda8
<Kilos> that partition wasnt given the mount point of storage on installing
<Kilos> i did that later with gparted from another drive
<inetpro> nlsthzn: heh :-(
<nlsthzn> inetpro, ? ... you be leet :p I be monkey... ook ook
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :) I am reading out of a book and trying to make sense of it all :p
<Kilos> in cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg , cat /etc/fstab it shows the above uuid inetpro 
<Kilos> running ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/  i see a different uuid
<inetpro> Kilos: what happens if you try to mount sda8 to /storage manually?
<Kilos> perfect from places
<Kilos> it just blocks booting unless i hit s to skip trying to find it
<nlsthzn> I am pretty sure just removing the line from fstab would make the boot issue go away... but fixing the problem would make auto-mount work again...
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /storage
<Kilos> back to prompt
<Kilos> not showing on desktop
<inetpro> Kilos: and now type mount on it's own
<inetpro> and or ls -l /storage
<Kilos> only root can do that
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo ls -la /storage
<Kilos> i see it in cli
<Kilos> shows the files
<inetpro> ok so now all you need is to make it auto-mount in the fstab
<Kilos> drwx------  5 miles miles 4096 2011-09-10 13:29 .
<Kilos> drwxr-xr-x 23 root  root  4096 2011-09-08 16:14 ..
<Kilos> drwxr-xr-x  2 miles miles 4096 2011-09-10 07:50 1.avi
<Kilos> drwx------  2 miles miles 4096 2011-09-10 13:52 Season 1
<Kilos> drwx------  2 miles miles 4096 2011-09-07 18:16 Season 2
<Kilos> dunno what root is doing in there
<inetpro> Kilos: .. is just the parent folder
<Kilos> inetpro, doen my n guns asb en gee corrie die lienk na tara se audisie in twitter
<inetpro> which belongs to root
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> die dom donner se hy is in uk
<inetpro> Kilos: and please don't ever try to change the root folder permissions
<Kilos> lol yeah we learned that the hard way
<Kilos> i only chown externals and sticks now
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> Kilos: what filesystem is sda8 formatted as?
<Kilos> ext4
<Kilos> everything ext4
<inetpro> nice
<inetpro> now just make sure you have the following line in fstab
<Kilos> can i do auto-mount in cli too?
<inetpro> /dev/sda8       /storage          ext4    defaults        0       2
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> no need for the line with the funny UUID... I'm not sure why they even use that
<Kilos> just sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add that line?
<inetpro> just make sure you don't remove stuff that you are not sure about
<Kilos> no need to change uuid?
<inetpro> Kilos: can you pastebin the file
<Kilos> yip sec please
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2kFwB3d8P
<Kilos> very long file that
<inetpro> Kilos: those are two files
<Kilos> from one command
<inetpro> Kilos:  all we need for this exercise is cat /etc/fstab
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> which is there
<inetpro> change the line 
<inetpro> UUID=8dec497d-6b55-46c8-abcb-185ca9398a72 /storage        ext4    defaults        0       2
<inetpro> to
<inetpro> /dev/sda8 /storage        ext4    defaults        0       2
<Kilos> ok will do ty
<Kilos> will it then find the uuid on its own
<inetpro> superfly, cocooncrash: why do they use the UUID in fstab files these days?
<inetpro> Kilos: hash out the line for reference purposes and then add the new one
<inetpro> I always try to keep a backup
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> it is hashed
<Kilos> # /storage was on /dev/sda8 during installation
<Kilos> UUID=8dec497d-6b55-46c8-abcb-185ca9398a72 /storage        ext4    defaults        0       2
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<inetpro> put a hash in front of UUID
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> From what I can gather the UUID is important because SATA and SCSI and USB are using the same naming scheme and the kernel names them as it finds them so it can happen that sda isn't the same sda as yesterday
<nlsthzn> or something like that :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: would that not be a problem only if you swap cables and motherboards around?
<superfly> inetpro: I don't know
<Kilos> just making sure inetpro i enter after the last character in the uuid line i have now hashed and add above with no hashes ?
<nlsthzn> Not sure... but I suspect with USB being hot-swapable (and SATA also basically) it became tricky...
<inetpro> Kilos: pastebin the file again after you have modified it 
<Kilos> ok sec
<inetpro> Kilos: is it a drive that connects via USB?
<Kilos> must it not have # space to start the new line
<Kilos> no its a partition on my 80g
<Kilos> i havent saved it yet
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21pTSwnoJ
<Kilos> had this uuid prob before with swap when i had karmic and maverick and each had their own swap and i deleted them and made only one larger one
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry... got interrupted
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> that file looks sharp
<inetpro> now try mounting and unmounting manually like this
<inetpro> umount /dev/sda8
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> sudo umount /dev/sda8
<inetpro> and then: sudo mount /dev/sda8
<inetpro> that should unmount and mount without erroros
<inetpro> or even just sudo umount /storage
<inetpro> I don't think you have to worry to much about the UUID in your case
<Kilos> never gave any error messages
<Kilos> thanks alot guys
<inetpro> Kilos: test and see whether you can browse files and folders
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> and then do a reboot
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> aw its gone in places
<inetpro> what is places?
<Kilos> its where home and docs and pics and other drives are seen in gui
<Kilos> and downloads
<Kilos> i try a reboot
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> nlsthzn: don't assume that I'm a pro because of my nickname... next time I should learn from kilos and register my nick as domdonner
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<nlsthzn> inetpro, haha...
<Kilos> too late
<Kilos> nn guys
<Kilos> hold thumbs
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> didnt auto-mount
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> cant see it in gui
<inetpro> eish, you getting any errors?
<Kilos> but the error message is gone when booting
<inetpro> can you see it in the filesystem?
<inetpro> filesystem / file manager
<inetpro> I guess when you say you can't see it you mean you can not see it in places?
<inetpro> but I bet it is mounted
<Kilos> cant see it anywhere in graphic mode
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> i try ls it
<Kilos> ls /storage
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wrong place
<inetpro> wromg place?
<Kilos> should put ls in terminal
<Kilos> it sees it
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> who uses places? Perhaps someone who knows it can just help you to add a shortcut there
<Kilos> just gnome cant find it now
<inetpro> otherwise simply add a soft link on the CLI
<Kilos> i think everyone left gnome
<inetpro> sudo ln -s /storage ~/storage
<inetpro> then you should see it inside the home folder
<Kilos> oh ya its there , a folder with an arrow
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a pleasure
<Kilos> as long as i can open and drag and drop im fine
<Kilos> got many gigs of stargate on there
<inetpro> superfly: why is it that guys like morgs don't like bzr?
<Kilos> its lekker having ian with an uncapped line at work
<Kilos> pity he is so far
<superfly> inetpro: if I knew, I'd have it all fixed up :-)
<inetpro> superfly: I'm assuming they might have been using it when it was not yet stable
<superfly> inetpro: perhaps
<inetpro> and feature complete
<superfly> I've been using it for 2.5 years, and it's been stable and feature complete for me
<inetpro> superfly: have you ever used git?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> inetpro: for the last year at work
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... and you prefer bzr?
<superfly> and it's been the worst experience of my life
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> inetpro: by far
<inetpro> superfly: and what about github?
<superfly> I haven't used it
 * inetpro wants to set up a source code repo for internal use... not sure where I'll find the time
<inetpro> but I want something which external parties should be able to drop code as well
<inetpro> still need to research a bit before I do anything
<Kilos> you guys get the mail about the security breach at linuxfoundation
<Kilos> ??
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: what mail, any links?
 * Kilos sips his coffee on his lonesome
<inetpro> Kilos: enjoy
<Kilos> only mail 
<Kilos> info@linuxfoundation.org
<Kilos> advising to change passwords
<Kilos> i will paste it
<nlsthzn> Kilos, wow... didn't know that linux foundation had been breached... first kernel.org now this...
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21Zf4NMO6
<Kilos> bad news that
 * inetpro schecks out http://www.linuxfoundation.org/
<Kilos> i have tried to use the same password everywhere
<nlsthzn> Kilos, that is very bad practice
<inetpro> eish!
<nlsthzn> some of the less kosher types bet on that...
<Kilos> i cant member a whole pile of different passwords as well as sudo chow
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :) that is why I use keepassx... I remember one password for it and it remembers everything else :)
<Kilos> i got nothing they can steal, only dont want pc to be crashed or passwords changed by the bad guys
<Kilos> late ians girlfriend had her maill password changed and coudnt get into it or facebook etc because of it
<nlsthzn> Problem is... in this day in age, they get a password in linuxfoundation... then they compromise something else... from there e-mail, from there bank... they are clever that way
<Kilos> yeah there are bad peeps out there
<Kilos> or your pc sends spam all over without your knowledge
<Kilos> thats why i watch data use frequently
<Kilos> since i rebooted i have used only 175k
<Kilos> yo drubin you still alive
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dankie vir die twitter boodskappe inetpro 
<Kilos> is corrie ook oor na die vyand of hou twitter hom net te besig om hier te kom kuier
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink hy is maar besig
<Kilos> ek hoop regtig so
<Kilos> lol inetpro why you tell corrie to start from the bottom up
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> he isnt so patient
<Kilos> this is quite lekker i getting twitter in mail
<Kilos> first time ever
<Kilos> now i will know when you okes skinner about me
<magespawn> hi all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> just read your blog, think it was yours
<inetpro> magespawn: what do you think, it's quite a story?
<Kilos> wow its near 2 years old
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> you very patient hey
<magespawn> sounds like it. i thimk i read awhile back too.
<Kilos> amateur rantings
<magespawn> not that bad
<magespawn> at least as good as mine
<inetpro> Kilos: when is Tara performing again?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: So that it still works if the device name changes
<inetpro> cocooncrash: when would that happen?
<Kilos> they had the second part the next day
<inetpro> Kilos: why did we not see that?
<Kilos> but showed bits and pieces of all the contestants
<Kilos> she didnt download and send to you tube
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Reorganising partitions, having multiple drives, virtual machine hypervisor settings
<inetpro> Kilos: has it been aired on TV yet?
<Kilos> was too busy on fb twitter aim msn and dunno where else
<Kilos> yes was the next day there i think no no week later
<Kilos> magespawn, link to your blog
<magespawn> hold not sure lol
<inetpro> cocooncrash: hmm...
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Upgrading the OS even.
<inetpro> ok
<magespawn> kilos, it is listed on my website www.gandcnet.com left hand side called Bushwaters
<Kilos> no man text only places
<Kilos> some sites are like fb. they eat data
<magespawn> say what, kilos?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> this one should not almost nothing there.
<Kilos> like my site. i dont even go there anymore
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> i go see
<magespawn> no worries
<inetpro> cocooncrash: how does the backend read the UUID from disk? Is it stored in the partition table?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: It's the filesystem UUID
<inetpro> Kilos: ok I just found that we could have found the correct UUID with 'blkid /dev/sda8'
<cocooncrash> inetpro: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<inetpro> cocooncrash: why would he have had an error mounting it?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Dunno, didn't look at that
<Kilos> yeah we used that to find that it was different to the cat command
<Kilos> blkid /dev/sda8 gives no output
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo
<Kilos> oh i try sudo it
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> clearly there was a mismatch somewhere
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Did he reformat it?
<Kilos> now it shows the correct uuid
<inetpro> Kilos: your fstab refers to UUID=8dec497d-6b55-46c8-abcb-185ca9398a72 while ls -l revealed 9f72a224-0740-43aa-b318-9bd2eef6d25f
<inetpro> so changing that line to the correct UUID would have worked
<inetpro> the real question to me is why would it have changed
<Kilos> i did a clean install cocooncrash  and left 40 as freespace because i didnt see how to mount as /storage
<inetpro> cocooncrash: http://slexy.org/view/s2kFwB3d8P <-- that is Kilos fstab at the bottom
<Kilos> so i used gparted from another drive and made it /storage
<Kilos> then put this drive as first drive again
<inetpro> Kilos: you formated and recreated that partition afresh?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: The only reason a UUID should change is if it is reformatted.
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> yip the whole drive is now in /, /boot, /home. and /storage
<inetpro> cocooncrash: thanks for the clarification
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> i formatted the /storage when making it /storage from the other drive
<Kilos> maybe in future i wont format unneccesarily
<inetpro> Kilos: next time we must just remember to read the UUID simply with blkid <device>
<inetpro> it's output also indicates the file system
<inetpro> very useful
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> will it now show in places again
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: don't ask me about places
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> what would put in <device>, the drive?
<inetpro> magespawn: sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<inetpro> or as in Kilos's case sda8
<magespawn> i see
<magespawn> so i could us it on my phone for the memory card then.
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... try it
<magespawn> brb
<inetpro> UUID stands for Universally Unique IDentifier
<magespawn> i see
<inetpro> UUID should thus be unique until its formatted again
<magespawn> not sure how to find where the mmc is mounted
<inetpro> magespawn: sudo fdisk -l
<inetpro> iirc
<inetpro> or if it's mounted already just type mount
<magespawn>  mounted at /dev/mmcblk0p2
<magespawn> also tells file system type
<Kilos> you stay in a beautiful little town magespawn . i enjoyed your blog. ty note i steared away from politics
<magespawn> kilos yeah i do, thanks. i try to stay away from politics but i have no brain/mouth filter
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> inetpro you cannot us sudo on n900 have to have busybox or similar 
<inetpro> hmm
<magespawn> sudo is there but requests password which i did not set and could not find
<inetpro> magespawn: sudo needs your password
<inetpro> that is unless you are not the first user
<magespawn> but which one? 
<magespawn> i am the first
<inetpro> magespawn: you using ubuntu?
<magespawn> no this is on my phone 
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> magespawn: ask superfly
<magespawn> will do
<superfly> magespawn: you need to install "root" or something like that
<inetpro> superfly: can you do stuff on your n900 with root privilidges?
 * superfly cant'
<superfly> *can't remember the package name
<Tonberry> gainroot
<Tonberry> iirc
<magespawn> i am using Busybox
<magespawn> that works too
<superfly> magespawn: rootsh is the package name
<magespawn> with Busybox open xterminal type root which loads the box then every command you is root
<superfly> magespawn: yep, that's the one
<magespawn> yes. i installed nitdroid for awhile
<magespawn> rootsh is depreciated
<magespawn> you can use root or sudo gainroot get a different prompt depending which one you use
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> usb modem just went red for a while then came back at 93% strength
<Kilos> voda getting better here
<Kilos> thats something i missed on natty classsic. couldnt hover cursor mover nm and see signal strength
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> magespawn: do you mean deprecated?
<superfly> depreciated is what happens to assets after 5 years in accounting
<superfly> well, not after 5 years, in the course of 5 years
<magespawn> hey i am typing on aphone here
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> superfly how do you know about accounting anyway?
<superfly> magespawn: I did 4 years of it at school
<superfly> I had to take computer studies as a 7th subject, because it was taught externally, so I needed a fill-in subject, and acount was boring, but easy
<superfly> *accounting
<magespawn> yay what fun. 
<superfly> didn't study a stitch for it through 8, 9 and matric, and got a steady C for it... like I said, boring, but easy
<magespawn> i was thinking the other day it would be very cool to find out every ones history a detailed bio or something
<magespawn> thats scary.
<superfly> magespawn: what, that I found accounting easy?
<magespawn> no study and c all the way.
<superfly> magespawn: it's not difficult, the stuff you learn in Std 6 and 7 remains the same the whole way through school, you just learn how it differs between different company types in 8, 9 and matric
<magespawn> i see school was awhile ago for me and never did accounting
<superfly> magespawn: when did you matriculate?
<magespawn> 93
<superfly> ah, OK, I matriculated in 98
<magespawn> i was also not a particularly applied student.
<magespawn> i was a nature student at school despite being interested in tech
<magespawn> inetpro any news about the hack at the linux foundation?
<inetpro> magespawn: am not sure, but I guess these things take time to investigate
<inetpro> *to investigate thoroughly 
<magespawn> so no idea who is behind it?
<inetpro> magespawn: I would not know at this stage
 * inetpro has not seen any further articles about the hack
<magespawn> was wondering if it might be one of these 'hacker' groups.
<inetpro> magespawn: these 'hacker' groups?
<magespawn> annoymous and whats the other one (spelling is bad)
<magespawn> lulzec or something like that.
<inetpro> magespawn: hopefully we will find out soon and hopefully we will be able to learn a bit more about securing linux systems again
<magespawn> always good to learn.
<inetpro> magespawn: it's very likely that it was just a human error that allowed some stuffs through the gates
<superfly> I do suspect that there is some cracker contingent who are dissatisfied with the amount of press that Linux is getting at the moment... after all, why would they go after the most high-profile Linux sites?
<magespawn> inetpro well still good to know
<inetpro> magespawn: sure
<magespawn> wonder if there will be group/s who oppose these crackers? internet vigilanties?
 * Kilos is sure billy is paying for this
<Kilos> dreading to hear someone say
<Kilos> Oh how the mighty have fallen
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> Kilos: break-ins like these are nothing new, it's just very troubling that they cracked the big guns
<Kilos> yeah. frightening hey
<Kilos> but nothing was said about what actually happened
<Kilos> maybe even with inside help
<inetpro> Kilos: they are still investigating
<Kilos> money talks
<Kilos> i dont even know what ssh keys are
<inetpro> Kilos: man ssh
<Kilos> ah ty keep forgetting man
<Kilos> i go crash now peeps. Sleep tight and rest well. the new weeks is hours away
<Kilos> week/weeks
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> interesting that www.linuxfoundation.org now moved from Apache to nginx according to http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.linuxfoundation.org
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-03
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> morning all
<DigiGram> morning all
<DigiGram> the channel's log is available publicly right?
<DigiGram> never mind, found it
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro DigiGram Tonberry 
<Squirm> hello again
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday psydroid 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<psydroid> hi Kilos maiatoday jrgns and others
<DigiGram> to the coders, Googlecode vs sourceforge vs bitbucket to host projects? Whats your views?
<DigiGram> I'm new to git, SVN or Hg, so any would do, as long as it is easy and usable
<Kerbero> git.
<DigiGram> from what I've read I thought about git as well
<DigiGram> but then you get github, bitbucket, googlecode and sourceforge. Maybe I should start out with one and move to the next if I don't like it
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Squirm> lo
<smile4> hi :)
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> whew Digi||Gram you got piped
<Kilos> hi smile4 
<smile4> Kilos: :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<superfly> Kilos: hoe gaan dit oom? 
<Kilos> ok dankie superfly en daar?
<Kilos> baie gele vandag
<superfly> moeg dankie 
<Kilos> ai jy word oud nou
<superfly> i know, I know...
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> hows the family?
<Kilos> say hi to mrs fly and zack for me
<Kilos> other one still too small
<superfly> they are fine. zak is naughtier than ever
<Kilos> so Squirm did you install ubuntu?
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> it's not funny, it's incredibly tiring.
<Kilos> yeah but they grow up superfly 
<Kilos> only 20 years or so to go
<Kilos> or get a big stick
<nuvolari> hrr! :-/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> het oom die apie vandag gesien?
<Kilos> ek glo nie apie is hier nie
<nuvolari> aai ok dankie oom
<Kilos> dis sy irssi ding wat hier wys
<nuvolari> ek't vergeet ek moet saterdag pannekoek bak :-/
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ek sal hom gou mail
<Kilos> epos
<Kilos> night all. sleeep tight
<magespawn> evening all
<Squirm> evening
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<Squirm> magespawn: what's your favourite distro?
<magespawn> vanilla ubuntu but the 10.04
<magespawn> i have tried xubuntu and kubuntu
<magespawn> both cool, I have just installed Bodhi Linux, ubuntu based
<Squirm> why 10.04 over 12.04?
<magespawn> never really got the hang of unity
<Squirm> glad I'm not the only one
<Squirm> also don't really like Gnome 3
<magespawn> i have unity 12.04 on one of the shop computers so I do use it
<magespawn> it is slower than gnome
<magespawn> on the other i have xcfe or xfce always mix that up
<magespawn> and you Squirm?
<superfly> xfce 
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<magespawn> thanks superfly you still awake?
<superfly> magespawn: of course
<magespawn> enjoying the kids? lol
<superfly> magespawn: heh.
<kbmonkey> hi superfly and magespawn
<kbmonkey> excuse my slowness, it's monday after all ;)
 * superfly really wants to hit Navdeep Singh over the head with a blunt object
<superfly> seriously dude, we've already schooled you in Netiquette, and you still can't manage that.
<superfly> not to mention sending a user-related query to the Ubuntu kernel team!
<Tonberry> somehow i think i'm only getting half the mails again
<superfly> his "to" field only ever seems to grow with mailing lists
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> that
<Tonberry> but
<Tonberry> but
 * Tonberry needs to compose himself
<superfly> Tonberry: oh, is that you?! :-P
<Tonberry> no
<Tonberry> hell no
<Tonberry> did not see the rest of the to field the first time
<superfly> Tonberry: it seems to grow with every query he sends
<Tonberry> how does one reach that level of cluelessness but still find the power button?
<magespawn> superfly whats the background?
 * Tonberry checks his logs
<superfly> magespawn: a particularly clueless user on the mailing lists
<Tonberry> this guy is the king of crossposting
<Tonberry> he was asking for internship advice on the ubuntu kernel-team list...
<superfly> bizactly
<magespawn> ohh right well sometimesmwe get those
<magespawn> is he posting to multiple lists?
<Tonberry> yes
<Tonberry> 6 of them in the latest mail
<magespawn> okay then. also cannot type, use punctuation or sentence structure, the mail reads like a bad sms.
<superfly> Oom Kilos is living proof that you can suffer from brain damage and still get it right. How this guy can't, I have no idea.
<superfly> magespawn: He's from India
<magespawn> ahh 
<magespawn> Some of it is okay. But the rest, anyways.
<kbmonkey> Now I see the email. That is just too rude. eish
<magespawn> and the number of people it was sent to, amazing
<magespawn> and the number of people it was sent to, amazing
<magespawn> whoops
<kbmonkey> A pity the list doesn't have a 'report spam/user' option
<magespawn> said that twice
<kbmonkey> sudo !!
<kbmonkey> lol
<magespawn> i have had problems with bottom posting in email 
<magespawn> thats what I wanted to say^^^
<kbmonkey> it's annoying when reading mail on small phone screens, eh.
<magespawn> people miss the bottom post often too
<Squirm> magespawn: sorry. I don't really know what distro I like
<magespawn> well thats the best thing you can try them all
<Squirm> I've tried a lot
<magespawn> maybe read http://www.zdnet.com/the-truth-about-goobuntu-googles-in-house-desktop-ubuntu-linux-7000003462/ 
<Squirm> I like Debian
<Squirm> so I think I'm going to go for Ubuntu
<Squirm> I think I'm going to just do what I've done now with my current install
<kbmonkey> what is your current install Squirm? see the alpha for the Gnome Shell edition of ubuntu is out..
<Squirm> kbmonkey: running Debian, without Gnome. Have pekwm as my window manager, pcmanfm as file manager, using tint2 as my bar and feh to draw my background
<Squirm> I think I'll do the same, but with Ubuntu(so I get the later packages)
<superfly> Squirm: why not just use Debian unstable?
<superfly> if you're using it for a desktop, unstable is recommended
<Squirm> hmm
<Kerbero> jip
<magespawn> i am trying bodhi linux
<Squirm> superfly: Debian-testing ?
<superfly> Squirm: that's fairly old. Unstable has actually just gone into feature freeze, so that'll become the next testing, if I have my Debian procedure correct.
<Squirm> cause I'm currently running Squeeze still
<Squirm> which I know is old
<Squirm> superfly: if I add the sid repo to debian, what would happen then? would I be able to do an update?
<magespawn> i am out of here now, bed is calling night all.
<superfly> Squirm: that I do not know. Best to consult the Intarwebs, more specifically the Googols
<superfly> night magespawn
 * superfly wants to do the same
<Squirm> night magespawn
<Squirm> am looking now superfly 
<Squirm> and thanks
<kbmonkey> sid is testing. you *could* update, but it would potentially break a lot of things Squirm 
<kbmonkey> usually what one does, is add testing and only install selected packages from testing. the ones you need.
<Squirm> the links I find, tell me just to add the repo to apt
<Squirm> hmm, how would I choose just to update certain packages? would it give me an option between versions?
<kbmonkey> well, lets see
<Squirm> I mean, I can install a package and update it. but say I want to install another library, not from sid
<kbmonkey> im still new at this, but pinning defines which repos get priority
<kbmonkey> but to install from testing you use apt -t option
<Squirm> so before you said this, I added the repo inplace of squeeze, did an apt-get update
<Squirm> now I want to update 3 packages
<Squirm> 245 upgraded, 187 newly installed, 26 to remove and 973 not upgraded.
<Squirm> Need to get 318 MB of archives.
<Squirm> After this operation, 282 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Squirm> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? 
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> like you said, probably bad move, so I won't
<Squirm> and then I added sid and squeeze into apt
<Squirm> same thing
<kbmonkey> lol, yes I made that mistake. borked the system badly.
<kbmonkey> what needs to be done, is to edit /etc/apt/preferences and add an entry for the testing repo, and give it a lower priority, so it wont be preferred by default
<kbmonkey> its called 'pinning'. google that for proper steps :)
<kbmonkey> then you call apt with -t to specify the target release when you only want testing packages
<Squirm> thanks
<kbmonkey> how I installed the 3.2 linux kernel so my intel graphics works 
<kbmonkey> of course, newer distros have this kernel, im just using an older distro :p 
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> now running apt-get update
<Squirm> and trying to install any new package is asking me to update still
<kbmonkey> awe, past bed time. got to get up for work in 5 hours :(
<kbmonkey> remove the testing repo then update
<Squirm> don't know if it'll help
<Squirm> my system could just seriously be out of date
<Squirm> which it probably is
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> it's gone now
<Squirm> ty
<kbmonkey> :)
<kbmonkey> goodnight all
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-04
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn and others
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<jrgns> hi all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> you good?
<Kilos> yip ty and you?
<Kilos> always good, even when im naughty im good at it
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> sjoe youre early
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm always early
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> except when I'm late
<Kilos> here is one for you clever guys. i have a network cable but ian said it must go through a router or something because both plugs are connected the same
<Kilos> i want to know if switcheng the tx and rx pairs will give same performance or does a router boost the signal
<Kilos> i only have the one cable and want to try connecting 2 pcs
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> meh, slept in today
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Digi||Gram> Kilos most new ethernet cards can handle a straight cable I hear. Tradisionally you need a cross over so that the Tx sends from one pc to the Rx on another
<Digi||Gram> a router, switch or hub does this switching for you, so traditionally you need a straight cable for that, but new one's know how to switch straight or cross over cables
<Kilos> ty Digi||Gram so theres nothing special the router does. apart from switching connections
<Kilos> new ones what?
<DigiGram> well that and it boosts the signal. You are working with a signal around 5V, so after 100m it drops to low to be usable, on cheap cables and hardware it happens after about 30m, then you need a hub/switch/router to boost the power again
<Kilos> i got old pcs so should i cut the cable and switch those 2 pairs
<Kilos> dont wanna blow anything
<DigiGram> well try it first
<Kilos> oh it wont damage anything if not swopped
<DigiGram> you won't blow anything, plug it in, if the green LED lights up at both PC's where you plugged the cable in, then you are in business
<DigiGram> nah, Tx sends, Rx receives. If you send to a send port it will be fine, he is used to the voltage, but can't read anything
<Kilos> ah ty lemme check it out
<Kilos> was scared of blowing something
<DigiGram> Well not as far as I know
<Kilos> aw no green light
<Kilos> murphy lives here
<DigiGram> then you will need a cross-over cable, or you need to cross yours
<Kilos> i will cut and crossover, thanks
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> whew DigiGram what a business. changed cards and this one shows green light
<Kilos> older pc with network card in and this one connected to mb connector
<Kilos> no light on mb to see
<DigiGram> no light? I have only seen that on laptops
<Kilos> lol this mb has the socket to plug in but no light
<DigiGram> weird
<DigiGram> well, then you have to keep an eye on the desktop notifications
<Kilos> hehe. other pc shows connected. but this one keeps trying to connect
<Kilos> maybe one mustnt be auto connect
<DigiGram> ubuntu or XP?
<Kilos> in the ipv6 settings i made it automatic dhcp only and now shows connected
<Kilos> dunno what that means but we are connected
<DigiGram> it just means one PC will give an IP and the other will listen
<DigiGram> normally I make them both manual so I can choose IP's, but it's your choice
<DigiGram> if you need the IP, you can get it with ifconfig in ubuntu or ipconfig in winblows
<Kilos> i dont use winsucks
<DigiGram> just making sure lol
<Kilos> that listening bit. does that mean the other one is the boss?
<Kilos> or is that just to connect
<DigiGram> just for the connection
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> you been scarce
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> yeah i have been busy
<charlvn> how's it going
<Kilos> ok and there
<DigiGram> Git for noobs, what other howto's assume you know --> http://beinganengineer3.blogspot.com/2012/09/git-for-noobs.html
<DigiGram> I'm still getting the hang of this blogging thing, so excuse the poor layout, and the, uhm, wandering off point
<charlvn> DigiGram: nice
<charlvn> Maaz: tell kilos sorry for not responding, got busy again, but it's going fine thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<DigiGram> I started with git yesterday, so the info in there is for total n00bs
<charlvn> DigiGram: that's a good time to write a noob howto :)
<DigiGram> normally it is, because I could see what the other howto's assume you know
<DigiGram> (and I didn't know lol)
<charlvn> DigiGram: i also found git to be a bit of a mind-shift away from svn, especially since i used cvs before that
<DigiGram> well, up until now I've worked in a folder, zipped it once a day to upload to google drive, and that was my management system lol
<charlvn> crude but effective
<DigiGram> lol
<DigiGram> And working at home on some of it meant just downloading the zip, deleting the old stuff, and afterwards uploading the zip again. effective, but I want something better
<charlvn> it's ok if you find a system that works for you as an individual but as soon as you want to start working with a larger group of developers you have a problem
<charlvn> it's also extremely handy to be able to get a good overview of all the changes on a per-file basis
<DigiGram> yeah, so I want to keep with the times lol
<charlvn> well i can tell you one thing, if you go into an interview for a job as a developer, at least knowing one or two version control systems is an advantage
<charlvn> probably any half-decent development company will use at least one type of version control system
<DigiGram> yeah well, nobody will hire me as a developer lol
<charlvn> lol ok
<charlvn> ok i am off bbl
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> this country and its BBBEE rules 
<Symmetria> are stupid and a pain in the ass
<DigiGram> lol
<Symmetria> I had to spend THOUSANDS getting documentation to show that I was actually allowed to do business with certain people 
<Symmetria> (if your turnover is less than X, you are automatically certified with a black economic empowerment status level)
<Symmetria> problem is gonna come next year when I go well over that turnover level 
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> the trials and tribulations of the idle rich
<Kilos> Symmetria, be like the rest of them, a coupla backhands gets you anything
<superfly> DigiGram: if you want to deal with the pain in the nether regions, you should use git-flow. if you want to use a more sane version control, you can try bzr
<DigiGram> I tried bzr onces, quickly decided to rather use my zip file again lol
<DigiGram> I'll try git-flow, but I'm liking git for my purpouses currently
<superfly> git-flow is a plugin that works on top of git to make it vaguely useable
<superfly> dunno why you think git is easier than bzr, since bzr is much simpler
<DigiGram> nah, maybe I had another issue with it and just stopped. maybe I just had more patience when I tried git
<Kilos> Symmetria, no dont
<Squirm> afternoon
<Squirm> hmm, couldnt get this pinning thing
<Squirm> hmm, foubd the man page
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> good evenings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: sup?
<inetpro> what did I miss today?
<Kilos> temp for a while
<Kilos> bad again thursday
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> i wasnt on all day
<Kilos> they say thursday gonna be freezing again
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> whats news your side
 * inetpro been busy afk today
<Kilos> everyone busy busy busy
<inetpro> eish, I see Thursday might be very cold again
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oh and Friday worse
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> and Saturday even ,more so
 * Kilos cries. was just starting to warm up
<inetpro> well I hope we'll get some rains
<inetpro> looks like it may even start raining tomorrow
<Kilos> we need rain very very bad
<Kilos> ran the hosepipe a few times and after an hour its only wet like 2 feet and then soaks away
<Symmetria> was raining here last night
<Symmetria> no rain today but holy hell its cold
<Symmetria> lol, anyone here run dlink home equipment?
<Symmetria> here is a hint... don't try multicast through it :p
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> i'm not surprised
<Kerbero> i have a dlink 5port gigabit switch
<Kerbero> not using it atm
<Symmetria> Kerbero lol, we tested it with 4 different delink devices
<Symmetria> oops I mean dlink :p
<Symmetria> the longest time we managed without the device rebooting was 7 minutes
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> the shortest was 3 minutes 
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> don't they just broadcast the multicast packets?
<Symmetria> no, they reboot themselves
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> ai ai
<Kerbero> i should try it with mine
<Kerbero> multicast has been defined a long time ago
<Kerbero> why does so little stuff support it correctly
<Kerbero> *few
<Tonberry> *little
<Kerbero> ai
<Symmetria> heh its supported at a lan type level on any proper corporate lan switch
<Kerbero> :(
<Symmetria> on a wan layer / internet layer, *shrug* its viewed as a dark art that only academics are stupid enough to play with
<Symmetria> :p
<Tonberry> few things dalk
<Kerbero> Symmetria: is there a way i can dial a vpn to one of your routers to get routed ipv6 to experiment with?
<Symmetria> Kerbero no, your best bet is to use the free vpn's from HE 
<Kerbero> HE?
<Symmetria> hurricane electric
<Kerbero> ahh
<Symmetria> google for hurricane electric tunnel broker
<Symmetria> :)
<Trixar_za> What?
<Kerbero> o that is perfect
<Trixar_za> Oh, thought it was like Do a Barrel Roll
<Trixar_za> or tilt and askew
<Cantide> boot-repair worked for me tonight
<Cantide> note to self: stop kicking your HDD's while your PC is on
<Kerbero> this is not going to work :(
<Kerbero> to get internet access i have to use a proxy server
<Kerbero> and it does not seem like tunnelbroker supports a proxy like openvpn does
<Kilos> Cantide, boot-repair is tricky if you have more than one drive and take the second one out to use somewhere else
<Cantide> i removed my Windoze HDD before trying it out
<Cantide> i can just plug it back in and change boot options in my bios if need be
<Cantide> but i haven't used Windoze in a few months :p no loss
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you do it with 2 linux drives and want to use the second one in another machine give me a shout first
<Kilos> there is a trick to doing it
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> okay, will do :p
<Kilos> im serious
<Cantide> i only have one linux OS drive
<Cantide> and one storage drive
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> chances are i will keep it this way
<Kilos> i have 3
<Kilos> what i really like about ubuntu is one is able to remove a drive and use it in another machine without hassles
<Kilos> try that with winsucks
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> that's what's awesome about installing it on a usb drive
<Cantide> not that i have as yet
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<magespawn> i have run laptops from the flash drive before
<magespawn> just to tack than on to the end of your guys converstion
<Cantide> hi :)
<Cantide> and how well did it work?
<Kilos> i will get me a nice fat stick one of these days and give it a go
<Kilos> aw kbmonkey is gone
<Cantide> I have an 8 GB USB 3 one, it's a good candidate...
<Kilos> haai nuvolari het hy darem pos geantwoord
<Kilos> yeah 8g is fine
<Kilos> im running 11.04 on a 6g ide drive
<Kilos> yo trixie
<magespawn> Cantide this was sometime ago about two years, think was a 4gb but not sure, and except for running out of space and a slight loss of speed it worked fine
<magespawn> if you can use an esata drive you should not see and difference.
<magespawn> brb fish bedtime
<Cantide> :)
<magespawn> right back
<superfly> my eldest is sick :-(
<magespawn> not too bad hopefully?
 * smile4 hugs super
<smile4> * superfly
<superfly> magespawn: just a cold, but a bit of a nasty one at that
<magespawn> how old now superfly?
<Kilos> aw superfly thats not good
<Kilos> flu?
<Cantide> superflu
<superfly> Kilos: no, just a cold
<Kilos> unhehy place the cape
<Kilos> unheahy
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> unhealthy
<smile4> see ya tomorrow again
<nuvolari> aloha :>
<smile4> i'm leaving
<nuvolari> howdy oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> cheers smile4 
<smile4> good luck with your eldest, superfly
<nuvolari> howdy superfly, Cantide 
<Cantide> hey nuvolari :)
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Cantide> bye smile4 'o'
<smile4> :o
<nuvolari> is there anyone that can give me some guidance on sars efiling?
<Kilos> sleep tight smile4 
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> I registered, but that's it. Nothing else makes sense
<superfly> nuvolari: done it a few times, use the Flash interface
<superfly> nuvolari: uh, can you log in?
 * nuvolari is a noob when it comes to tax
<nuvolari> superfly: yeah
<superfly> nuvolari: then you should be greeted with a page that says, "Income tax work page"
<superfly> on that page you'll see a list of returns at the bottom
<superfly> where it says, "return type" you'll probably have an entry labeled "ITR12"
<superfly> if you click on that link, it opens up the return for you
<nuvolari> hmm, my results are empty 
<nuvolari> I'll go ask the lady at finance tomorrow. Tax is all greek to me :-/
<nuvolari> I'm just worried that I will get in trouble
<magespawn> if make mistakes you do get to correct them i think
<magespawn> battery is dying, no electricity last night, good night all.
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> night magespawn :P
<Kilos> hes chasing me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok ek sal gaan slaap man nuvolari 
<nuvolari> nee nee, oom kan bly
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> dis laterig
<nuvolari> oh :-/
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap :)
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<Kilos> haai nuvolari 
<Kilos> is ma hulle daar
<nuvolari> ja oom!
<nuvolari> ek eet soos 'n koning :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> hulle het darm veilig gery
<Kilos> stuur groete en se ma moet daai resep probeer
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I just got a call
<Symmetria> asking me if I could be in prague next week
<Symmetria> :p
<Banlam> so you said yes
<Symmetria> heh prague should be fun
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> beautiful women :p
<Banlam> :)
<Banlam> what languag do they speak?
<Cantide> good night!
<Banlam> is czech a language?
<nuvolari> money I guess
<nuvolari> :P
<Symmetria> hahahaha nuvolari got it right
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> "lots of hot czech woman want to marry YOU"
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> don't underestimate the czechs
<Kerbero> they have really good beer
<Kerbero> and the czech republic is very far away from russia :P
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-05
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning
<jrgns> you good?
<Kilos> yip ty and you?
<magespawn> good morning all
<Squirm> morning
<jrgns> good thnx
<Kilos> hi magespawn Squirm 
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo
<magespawn> hey Kilos, jrgns, Squirm ,Tonberry
<jrgns> hey megaspawn
<magespawn> Kilos do you still have the email address for vodacom ceo?
<Kilos> sec ill find it for you
<Kilos> he retired but new guy there
<magespawn> that cool Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i think this is the new guy magespawn  Shameel Joosub
<Kilos> havent found mail addy yet
<Kilos> hes on twitter http://twitter.com/shameeljoosub
<Kilos> and fb  http://www.facebook.com/shameel.joosub.7
<Kilos> do you use them magespawn ?
<Kilos> dont see a mail addy
<Kilos> lost all the addies when i formatted ext to try get 12.04 to work on it
<Kilos> go 8ta, service is much better, even the customer care peeps are more efficient
<Kilos> oh i forgot
<Kilos> Maaz, voda complaints
<Maaz> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> there you go magespawn 
<Kilos> thats to their top guys
<Squirm> hmm
<Kilos> hi hmm
<Squirm> sounds like we're going to bond, 3x4Mb lines next year
<Squirm> currently we have 1
<Kilos> that can help
<Squirm> maybe I should stay another year :P
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> make the 4x4Mb
<Kilos> you planning on moving on Squirm 
<Kilos> were you?
<DigiGram> good morning
<DigiGram>  go 8ta, service is much better, even the customer care peeps are more efficient --> 
<DigiGram> last time we asked when 8ta will have coverage in Potch, the lady told us they are using the existing telephone poles, so they already have nation wide coverage
<DigiGram> when asked how your cell will connect to the telephone line, she stopped and referred us to someone else lol
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi DigiGram Kerbero 
<Kilos> DigiGram, when you fone them talk to the data guys
<Kilos> they ask where you stay and check if you have coverage there too
<DigiGram> well, I'm off again, going to try running Clonezilla from a USB drive, my normal bootable USB does not want to boot it... hmmm
<DigiGram> afterwards I've talked to them, no coverage for data here yet
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> they then share withmtn as well
<DigiGram> Cell C only covered 3G here about 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> dont you have cell coverage there
<Kilos> where are you
<DigiGram> Potchefstroom
<DigiGram> MTN has great coverage here
<DigiGram> even in the basements
<Kilos> 8ta and mtn share
<DigiGram> Cell C had good GSM coverage, only introduced 3G recently though
<Kilos> where they dont have their own towers
<Kilos> roaming i think they call it
<DigiGram> oh cool, will have a look, I want something with good coverage for my iPad
<DigiGram> oh yes, Cell C roams with Vodacom
<magespawn> DigiGram did you use tuxboot to ser u0 the clonezilla?
<Kilos> ya and when voda is busy the limit cellc users
<magespawn> Kilos thank you
<Kilos> been there done that
<DigiGram> Cell C gave me a good contract, so I'm happy to stick it out with them
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<DigiGram> YUMI from pendrivelinux.com magespawn 
<magespawn> let me know if it works, they reccommen tuxboot
<DigiGram> I'll let you know, otherwise I'll try tuxboot
<DigiGram> let me go try it, I need to get my installation over to a new harddrive and then need to clone the system, so here goes nothing
<magespawn> good luck
<DigiGram> okay, so Clonezilla boots, but I think I need to google it more to actually be able to use it lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos, always wide awake I see
<Kilos> except when im sleeping
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> do you have IRC open on a screen always?
<Kilos> yip on its own desktop
<Kilos> workspace
<Kilos> one whole workspace just for xchat
<DigiGram> magespawn, YUMI worked great for Clonezilla, Just the one USB drive that does not want to boot on that specific PC
<DigiGram> a question for you guys.. with all of the DE's around, what would give a nice spinn-off between performance and looks on 1GB ram, Centrino?? LXDE is good, but can't seem to customize it much, XFCE I just don't like, Unity, well, lets leave it at that, and KDE is way to slow, and I presume after 10.10 that just got worse
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 10.10 is/was great
<DigiGram> I know the best performance will be on a newer PC, but my budget does not allow that at this moment
<Kilos> have you looked at lubuntu
<DigiGram> I actually loved KDE at work, but even with the Dual core and 2GB ram it had serious lag while using the browser and stuff like that
<Kilos> or mint
<DigiGram> I'm using lubuntu at home for now (LXDE) but I want to try something with a bit more beauty lol
<DigiGram> I'll try mint, maybe I must set up a quick VM to test the two mint versions and see which I like more
<Kilos> DigiGram, what connw=ection you using?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> connection
<DigiGram> at home I have iBurst wireless, but here I'm on an Uncapped TENET line with this speed: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2120673249.png
<DigiGram> and also most new distro's are cached on campus, so I can try anything
<Kilos> if you like playing look at tinycorelinux
<Kilos> methinks you can customise it to suit yourself
<Kilos> needs cable connection to start off as you need to get everything for it
<Kilos> the basic gui was quite cute
<DigiGram> wow it actually looks nice
<Kilos> and tons of packages are up there
<Kilos> even xchat
<DigiGram> I have tried puppy as well, the one based on ubuntu worked good for me, but I set it up as a PC-on-the-go on my USB drive, I prefer ubuntu at the heart of my computer
<Kilos> lol thats why i am braving it out with unity
<Kilos> tiny is very fast
<DigiGram> I'm still dumb with linux, so I like something I can easily google, and I love apt-get
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> tiny really looks good, I think I'll set it up in a VM, or maybe install to a USB drive
<Kilos> thats an idea. it might even work on my 2g stick
<DigiGram> I have on a 4GB stick AcronisAntimalwareScanCD, AVG Live CD, clonezilla, Hirens, SafeCD and Puppy Linux
<DigiGram> it helps to have all of it in one place
<Kilos> whew
<DigiGram> with an image of the stick on my computer offcourse, IT WILL GO BAD sometime or another
<Kilos> whats avg live
<DigiGram> a LiveCD virus scanner
<Kilos> avg is antivirus
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> dont need that with linux
<DigiGram> In a perfect world every person might use Linux, but around here I'm the only one, and I'm the pc go to guy
<DigiGram> so I do need it often
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> avast is better than avg
<DigiGram> it depends
<Kilos> avg really slows a pc down
<DigiGram> in most scenario's avast was just a blob for me... I worked at IT helpdesk on campus, so I saw lots and lots of virusses
<DigiGram> yeah but when you use a LiveCD you do not worry about Windows that slows the PC down, as it boots in a Linux environment
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> Hi kilos :-) 
<superfly> too much backlog to read. Kilos you're being noisy again :-P
<Kilos> ai sorry superfly 
 * Kilos sulks inna corner
<Symmetria> dammit
<Symmetria> 4th bird my dog has killed this morning
<Kilos> feed him
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> she doesnt wanna eat them
<Symmetria> she just wants to chase anything that moves
<Symmetria> birds, grasshoppers, moths, if its smaller than her, and it moves, its there to be hunted 
<Symmetria> and she's scarily good at it 
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> heh I watched her take out a bird this morning before I could stop her, she goes into this kinda leopard crawl pose and stalks the damn birds with infinite patience
<Symmetria> till she is close enough and then wham, dead bird
<Symmetria> and holy hell she's fast
<Kilos> get a big pot and make wild bird soup for her supper
<Squirm> <Kilos> you planning on moving on Squirm <-- Kilos: I'm looking to find a job in a linux field as a sys admin. so I want to continuously move in that direction. but I guess another year won't hurt. hopefully they'll have a better contract for me in the next month :P (Only had a 1 year contract but afaik it's being renewed)
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> thanks DigiGram nice to know it works with others too.
<DigiGram> jip, and it worked great, just didn't know the disk whereto I made the image had only 2GB free space, so I'm formatting then running it again after lunch
<Squirm> Kilos: yesp
<Squirm> yep*
<Squirm> going to see what they offer me and if I can find something in a more appropriate line of work
<Kilos> what are you doing there now?
<Squirm> mainly technical support really
<Squirm> maintenance, upgrades, installations
<Kilos> well see what they offer first. work not easy to find at the mo
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> I like it here, even on the big stuff my input is taken into account
 * _DigiGram_ is maybe moving to Cape Town for work...
<_DigiGram_> to be a minnion
<Squirm> might not be used, but it's not brushed aside and it is considered
<Kilos> dig?
<Kilos> DigiGram, ?
<Kilos> when is your contract up Squirm 
<Kilos> minnion
<Kilos> slave
<DigiGram> that is nice to have such a position Squirm, a lot of places just follows their own head without concidering your input
<DigiGram> yes Kilos?
<Squirm> Kilos: it's up end of the year
<Kilos> then make them think they cant do without you Squirm 
<Kilos> DigiGram, you got a job there already?
<DigiGram> yip, just waiting for the contract
<Kilos> and minnion?
<DigiGram> lol nah I just meant over here I've got a good position in my company, but with no prospects of improving. now I'm going to be at the bottom of the bottoms on an oil rig...
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> Maaz, define minion
<Maaz> Kilos: Minion \Min"ion\, a. [See 2d {Minion}.] Fine; trim; dainty. [Obs.] "Their . . . minion dancing." --Fryth. [1913 Webster], Minion \Min"ion\, n. Minimum. [Obs.] --Burton. [1913 Webster], Minion \Min"ion\, n. [F. mignon, fr. OHG. minni love, G. minne; akin to E. mind. See {Mind}, and cf. {Mignonette}.] [1913 Webster] 1. A loved one; one highly esteemed and favored; -- in a good sense. [Obs.] [1913 Webster]  God's disciple and his deares
<DigiGram> mmm, not quite the definition of minion I had in mind hehe
<smile4> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile4 
<smile4> Kilos: :D
<smile4> school sucks sometimes ;)
<smile4> but you learn a lot :)
<Kilos> yeah if it wasnt for schools youd be grunting in a cave somewhere
<smile4> really :p
 * smile listens to Eddy Grant - Gimme Hope, Joanna
<magespawn> lol
<smile> :)
<smile> Maaz: hug
<Maaz> smile: *blink*
<smile> :D
<magespawn> Maaz smile is showing you some love
<Maaz> magespawn: I'll remember that
<smile> magespawn: Yes I like that :)
<smile> :D
<smile> Maaz where are you?
<Maaz> smile: I am your new robot overlord
<smile> Maaz, I didn't ask for that
<Maaz> smile: *blink*
<magespawn> sometimes the bot is only a bot afterall
<smile> yea :(
<smile> but he can give hugs, magespawn :D
<magespawn> indeed
<smile> if he wanted to.
<smile> :p
<smile> Maaz: big hug
<Maaz> smile: Huh?
<smile> :o
<smile> how was your day magespawn ? :)
<DigiGram> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<DigiGram> thats for being such a nice bot
<DigiGram> and offering to make me coffee tomorrow morning
<DigiGram> so long guys, and thanx for all the fish
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> Busy and you  smile?
<magespawn> maybe you can tell but the long response time lol
<magespawn> but=by
<smile> magespawn: I'm busy too :p trying to get google in fuckin' iframe :p
<smile> :)
<magespawn> good luck with that
<magespawn> later all
<smile> later :p
<smile> It doesn't work, google doesn't allow it
<smile> not sure what to do
<smile> :p
<Squirm> evening
<nuvolari> sars efiling se gat! :-/
<nuvolari> it does'nt freaking work
<nuvolari> I have flash installed and it's working fine when testing on other sites
<nuvolari> but nooooo, I don't know what rubbish detection they use
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I saw such a brilliant idea
<Symmetria> lets start a dodgy chain of motels
<Symmetria> for business people having affairs with other business people
<Symmetria> and call it "linkedinn"
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> amazon aws can run it and you can have it by the hour on your credit card
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> lol
 * smile4ever listens to Bob Marley - Is this Love
<smile4ever> Maaz: Do you like me? :p
<Maaz> smile4ever: Sorry...
<smile4ever> Maaz: music is cool
<Maaz> smile4ever: Got it
<smile4ever> :D
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> bob marley
<Symmetria> aint listened to that in a while
<superfly> nuvolari: yes, I had the same happen to me the other night
<smile4ever> Symmetria: really like some of his songs
<smile4ever> the less drunk ones ;)
<Symmetria> heh I been listening to lotsa sam roberts lately
<Symmetria> and the eels
<Symmetria> and a load of amy mcdonald
<Symmetria> :p
<smile4ever> :p
<smile4ever> Yes I know, I know, I know! :D
<smile4ever> Now.. :p
<smile4ever> I wanna love you
<smile4ever> love and treat you right :D
<smile4ever> I wanna love you
<smile4ever> every day and every night
<smile4ever> :D
 * smile4ever listens to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x59kS2AOrGM
<smile4ever> Cantide: sudo! :D
<smile4ever> :p
<Cantide> '<
<Cantide> hello
<smile4ever> Cantide: are you in love :p
<Cantide> smile4ever ?
<smile4ever> yes :p
<smile4ever> @ Cantide 
<smile4ever> :p
<Cantide> why do you ask? 'o'
<nuvolari> hmm, superfly, did you do anything to have it detected correctly?
<superfly> not yet
<smile4ever> Cantide: curious :D
<Cantide> smile4ever, i may be
<Cantide> but i have exams in 8 weeks
<Cantide> so now is not a time for it :p
<smile4ever> Cantide: so you are waiting.? ;)
<Cantide> something like that
<Cantide> it's a bit more complex :p
<smile4ever> byeee :)
<smile4ever> Cantide: good luck
<smile4ever> :)
<Cantide> bye 'o'
<Cantide> umm, thanks :p
<smile4ever> :)
<superfly> nuvolari: which browser?
<nuvolari> superfly: I tried both firefox and chromium
<nuvolari> I had issues with chromium not even displaying flash content
<nuvolari> then installed flash from adobe's site (manual extraction and copy to directories)
<nuvolari> and then it worked fine for both
<nuvolari> adobe's site report chrome's flash as 11.2.something
<superfly> and what version of flash were they looking for?
<nuvolari> 10.1 or later
<superfly> but I have 11.2 ?
<nuvolari> hmm, let me check my cookies
<nuvolari> nope, I hive up
<nuvolari> *ive
<nuvolari> *give
<nuvolari> it doesn't like me :P
<superfly> still doesn't work for me either
<nuvolari> oh! hmm
<nuvolari> maybe I should report it to them
<magespawn> i could only get the site to work on windows
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> maybe I should try installing acrobat
<magespawn> bit like cipro only works with ie and they do not bother to tell you either.
<magespawn> good evening by the by
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nuvolari> g'evening :)
<superfly> nuvolari: if they actually respond to any e-mails
<superfly> the last time I tried to get anything out of them I was left with fines to pay because they never bothered to help me
<magespawn> just goes to show
<nuvolari> :-/ crooks
<magespawn> another reason why i don't
<nuvolari> hmm, they probably don't have 'the internets' because I can't find an email address :P
<nuvolari> I'll comment on their facebook page and mention 'computer discrimination'
<nuvolari> rather Operating System discrimination?
<superfly> nuvolari: don't use the "d" word
<superfly> just tell them that you are unable to file your taxes because their site is broken, and could they please fix it ASAP.
<nuvolari> unequal computer treatment :P
<superfly> nuvolari: what's their FB page?
<nuvolari> http://www.facebook.com/sarstax
<nuvolari> but looks like you'll need to like it first before you can complain, which kinda sucks 
<magespawn> because we Don't Like it.
<nuvolari> ok, unliking, since liking doesn't change anything
<nuvolari> I can fill out the recommendation section
<superfly> nuvolari: if you refresh you should see my comment
<nuvolari> ha, I'm next in line, hang on
<magespawn> how the little one superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: the usual. fussbucket
<magespawn> they grow out of that..... eventually
<superfly> nuvolari: yeah, SARS is useless
<superfly> well, their call centre and their e-mail support
<superfly> I wonder what complaining on HelloPeter would do?
<nuvolari> heh, every comment in the recommendation list is actually a complaint.
<superfly> heh. SARS doesn't respond on HelloPeter, so no point
<magespawn> make you have to pay more tax
<magespawn> ?
<nuvolari> ooh... let's report the sars facebook page for fraud :P
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> good night y'all
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-06
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<sakhi> morning
<Symmetria> sakhi
<Symmetria> you guys are using fortinet right?
<Symmetria> thats your only firewall?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry nlsthzn sakhi Symmetria 
<nlsthzn> Hello uncle Kilos 
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> yo superfly 
 * Symmetria blows up checkpoint
<Symmetria> checkpoint firewalls would look so much prettier in a ball of fire with little bits of themselves flying everywhere
<Symmetria> :p
<sakhi> ohi Symmetria yes we still are
<sakhi> checkpoint is not too bad the only complication is upgrading to name a few.
<sakhi> overall if you use PF firewall (FreeBSD) checkpoint wont be too bad ;)
<Squirm> hi
<nlsthzn> hi superfly , Symmetria , Squirm ... and all the other SSSS'ssssss
<superfly> haha, hi nlsthzn
<Squirm> ^^
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn Squirm 
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> lotsa cold miserable windy weather and only 4mm rain last night
<Kilos> and there
<magespawn> lots of rain, about 90mm, and cold.
<Kilos> aw share
<Kilos> will accept the cold if we get that kinda rain as well
<Squirm> we had a fair amount of rain
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> hey Kilos
<aquarat> I was on my phone yesterday when you said hello
<aquarat> not that it's important
<Kilos> lol you guys and youre clever fones
<aquarat> :P
<aquarat> a clever phone from 2004 could do irc ;)
<Kilos> i find them a pain to use for texting
<Kilos> ya ive used jedirc on my nokia but what a schlep
<aquarat> the htc desire-z is android based... and it has a full keyboard
<Kilos> no man full keyboard is 500mm wide
<aquarat> a full keyboard has all the buttons of a normal keyboard
<aquarat> it could be as big or small as you want
<Kilos> no man eyes dont see small
<Kilos> hehe
<aquarat> :P
<Kilos> eye
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<psyatw> wow, I can't believe I didn't add this channel to irssi so far
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> lo Banlam bakuman charlvn 
<Kilos> barns too
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> yo inetpro hoe veel reen het jy gekry
<Kilos> storming here but raining other side the mountain
<inetpro> eisjh Kilos, kyk j7y nooit na twitter nie?
<inetpro> 3mm aan my kant van die berg
<Kilos> eish en 4mm hier
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<Squirm> it's still raining here
<Kilos> ek gaan net met ubuntuza twitter toe
<Kilos> you in jhb Squirm ?
<Squirm> Kilos: Mooi River
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> big storm blowing over here to jhb
<Squirm> am glad water polo is cancelled for today, was meant to play down in Hillcrest
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> wouldn't have been pleasant
<Kilos> the good guys never get rain
<Kilos> hoe groter die sonde hoe groter die genade
<Kilos> how kan i change my password on 12.04
<Kilos> googled but its all about when installing
<inetpro> Kilos: cli
<inetpro> passwd
<Kilos> wow so easy?
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> and if you're root, you can specify a users password you want to change
<Squirm> passwd username_here
<Kilos> Bad: new and old password must differ by more than just case
<Squirm> if you have root
<Kilos> its the one case i wanna change
<Kilos> will have to do it twice
<Squirm> do it from there, then you can force it
<Kilos> oh ok i try
<Squirm> so switch to root on the command line, then type passwd Kilos
<Squirm> or whatever the username you want to change
 * inetpro just looked out the window
<inetpro> Kilos: WOW!!!
<inetpro> such dark clouds!?
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> yeah very dark
<inetpro> EISH!!
<Kilos> its like evening already
<Squirm> its been like that all day...
 * inetpro hoping that it will get batter later
<inetpro> better*
<Kilos> it gonna batter you
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> :-(
<Kilos> big wind so it should blow over by hometime inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: cool, now I feel better
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i gotta talk to mrs_fly and ask her to bite off the tongue next time superfly sticks it out at me
<Kilos> :=P is a tongue smiley hey
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> :-P
<inetpro> Kilos: ok this is not funny
<inetpro> it's like the dark of night in Pretoria now
<Kilos> power died , 22mm rain in 30 mins and now sunshine
<tumbleweed> summary of a hug discussion un ubuntu-devel at the moment: http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/514856/c9d2a8e40226b122/
<Kilos> hi rsimpson 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> haha hiya SilverCode 
<Kilos> long story there tumbleweed 
<Kilos> superfly, hows zak?
<superfly> feeling slightly better, it seems.
<tumbleweed> Kilos: the e-mail thread is 10 times longer :/
<tumbleweed> and the spec they proposed is rediculously long
<Kilos> ah ty for giving thew shortened version
<Kilos> the
<Squirm> been raining all day
<Squirm> since like 7pm last night
<Kilos> yeah natal rains lekker, not just storms now and again
<Squirm> lekker?
<Squirm> it hasn't been over 10
<Squirm> deg
<Kilos> yeah well mooiriver is a very cold place in winter
<Kilos> but at least not cold and dead like up here
<Hodgestar> tumbleweed: Is Ubuntu seriously dropping support for Unity2D in the next release? If so I will probably be forced to switch distros or buy a new laptop -- not exactly a choice I'm excited about being left with.
<Hodgestar> Or is that just a Live CD thing?
<tumbleweed> Hodgestar: it's already gone
<Hodgestar> As in totally gone?
<tumbleweed> there's gnome3 (llvmpipe), unity (llvmpipe) and gnome 3 fallback mode
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> (plus all the other DEs, of course)
<Hodgestar> Wait, what?
<Hodgestar> Oh, you mean the others are still there?
<tumbleweed> gnome 3 fallback mode still exists, right?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<Hodgestar> The problem with all the other options is that they're essentially not supported.
<Hodgestar> Out of the box they're just messed up.
<tumbleweed> they're supported. if tehy're messed up, we must fix them
<Hodgestar> I know because confluence spends days of her time sort that stuff out for Fluxx box.
<Hodgestar> s/sort/sorting/
<Hodgestar> I was essentially in the same boat with Awesome.
<tumbleweed> what problems are we talking about?
<Hodgestar> Nothing useful loads by default when one starts Awesome. Programs flake out because they're expecting some obscure Gnome or Unity settings thing to be running.
<tumbleweed> I don't think that's anything ubuntu-specific
<Hodgestar> It's not one problem. It's just that it's a long way outside the core Ubuntu user base so the rough edges aren't ironed off.
<tumbleweed> gnome programs expect to be run in gnome (and possibly KDE) they don't tend to think about everything else
<tumbleweed> Hodgestar: it's a long way outside the core Ubuntu user base, but it's par for the Ubuntu developer user base
<tumbleweed> a fair number of people run crazy obscure WMs
<Hodgestar> Well, they're obviously gluing everyting back together with custom config they don't bother to commit back.
<Hodgestar> Either that or all they want is a short-cut key that leads to a terminal. :P
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's most of them :)
<tumbleweed> that's certainly me
<tumbleweed> web browsers are also useful
<tumbleweed> ah, here's the blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-gnome-plans-review
<tumbleweed> (and, btw, lots of people are grumbling that they can't quantal Ubuntu in VMs. The llvmpipe support in compiz has been improving slowly...)
<Hodgestar> Well, at least there is some hope then. :)
<Hodgestar> My machine can't really run VMs that usefully.
<Hodgestar> At least not in addition to other things like a web browser.
<tumbleweed> time for a new machine :)
<Hodgestar> But this one has parts I soldered myself!
<Kilos> haha @ Hodgestar 
<Kilos> makes it part of the family hey
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> evening '-'
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> hi Kilos, Hodgestar, tumbleweed 
<charlvn> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey charlvn :p
<charlvn> been working on a piece of code today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189242
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<charlvn> ok i have to run off again
<charlvn> bbl
<Kilos> later then
<Cantide> i was still digesting the code
<Cantide> my stomach doesn't like java much though :<
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: at least I'm still dry and in one peace
<Kilos> yay inetpro 
<inetpro> big flooding under the first train bridge in Paul Kruger street on the way to Pretoria North
<inetpro> causing havoc for normal traffic
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> people really like packing up close together when it's like this
<inetpro> everyone clearly very agitated 
<inetpro> but luckily I was able to pass through
<Cantide> i would have passed out ._.
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> yeah bikes have major advantages at times
 * Cantide dislikes heavy traffic
 * inetpro bbl
<magespawn_> evening all
<Cantide> good evening '<
<magespawn_> hey Cantide
<Kilos> hey magespawn_ 
<magespawn_> hey Kilos
<magespawn_> wonder where the tail came from, lol
<superfly> inetpro: *piece
<inetpro> superfly: true, thanks
<Symmetria> wierd, all dstv seems to have died in my area and I dont think its cloud cover
<Symmetria> and you cant get through to their damn pe call centre
<Symmetria> wow, cant get through to ANY of their call centre numbers
<smile> Symmetria: typical
<Kerbero> Symmetria: maybe the uplink in joburg died
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> its back
<Symmetria> but it was out country wide 
<Symmetria> so whatever it was, it wasnt pretty :P and I bet they were panicing
<Kerbero> ofc
<Kerbero> i really won't be surprised if it was the uplink as i hear it is raining very hard up in the country
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero you'd expect them to have redundant uplinks though
<Symmetria> in different points in the country
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> it's dstv...
<Kerbero> lol
<smile> Kerbero: I hate webcams ;)
<Cantide> my mouse was lagging, keyboard input lagging and my num-lock light was blinking sporadically :-S
<Kerbero> o
<Symmetria> Kerbero actually they generally pretty jacked in my dealings with them lol, have dont mind spending money on redundancy which is why mweb generally works
<Symmetria> :p
<smile> can't they use flexible cables.. :P
<smile> :p
<Symmetria> Cantide lol, better that than what happened to my mouse :(
<Cantide> lol
<smile> Symmetria: oh tell us :)
<Cantide> what happened to yours?
<Symmetria> (my dog stole it and chewed it up)
<smile> ;o
<Cantide> i had to restart and it's now okay
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> nasty!
<Cantide> my dog once destroyed my R 400 headphones, but my friend repaired them :)
<Symmetria> lol my dogs view on life is pretty simple, there are certain very basic rules
<Symmetria> if its smaller than her and moves, hunt it and kill it
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> nice dog :)
<Symmetria> if it fits in her mouth, chew it 
<Cantide> she's not 5'8" is she?
<Symmetria> and if its sand, dig it up 
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> cantide lol, she's a year old and weighs like, 30 odd kilograms, she's not exactly small
<Cantide> whew, i'm safe at least
<Cantide> and so is my dog
<Symmetria> and she's strong enough that if I stand on a piece of rope in the passageway, she can take the rope in her mouth and actually drag me down the passage
<Cantide> o___o;;
<Symmetria> (with almost no effort)
<Cantide> what breed? 'o'
<Symmetria> hehe love her to bits though (other than when she decides at 7am that its time to wake up and play, then I wanna kill her haha)
<Cantide> i saw pictures of a pitbull / rottweiler puppy today... sooooo cute :)
<Symmetria> she's half weimeraner and half australian kelpie
<Cantide> i know neither of those breeds ._.
<Symmetria> she gets the hunter nature from the weimeraner and the stamina and speed from the kelpie 
<Symmetria> cantide heh weimeraners = german hunting dogs, very intelligent, very strong
<Symmetria> kelpies = type of dog they used for sheep herding in the australian outback, built for speed and stamina
<Cantide> just saw that now on Wikipedia :p
<Symmetria> kelpie can cover 100 kilometers a day while herding with no effort
<Symmetria> cantide: http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie7.jpg
<Symmetria> lol she was cold
<Symmetria> so I stuck a jersey on her
<Symmetria> :P she hated it and ripped it into little shreds about 20 minutes after that photo though
<Cantide> cool :D
<Cantide> well, not so cool for the jersey
<Cantide> but cool dog :)
<Symmetria> lol, she's cute, just rather... strong willed 
<Symmetria> if Im sitting working at the computer and she wants me to play, she'll stare at me for a while, then bark at me if I ignore her, and if I keep ignoring her, jump up, stick her front paws on the desk and start trying to bite my hands :p
<Symmetria> (not hard, but enough to make it impossible for me to keep typing lol)
<Cantide> hahahha
<Cantide> smart :D
<Cantide> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/P1010004.JPG here is my dog with my niece
<Symmetria> lol cool :) 
<Symmetria> my dog LOVES kids
<Cantide> same :)
<Symmetria> but I generally dont let it near them 
<Symmetria> because it doesnt realize its own strength
<smile> bye
<Symmetria> its like, YAY! KIDLET! SOMETHING TO JUMP ON! 
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> bye smile 
<Cantide> yeah, my dog almost clawed my niece in the face - he thought he was just playing though
<Cantide> bye bye smile 'o'
<smile> see ya :)
<smile> Cantide & Symmetria: good night
<smile> :)
<Cantide> so we generally keep him away because he gets too excited
<Cantide> good night :_
<Cantide> :) *
<Symmetria> poor kidlet gets licked half to death and jumped on so yeah I keep her away, the other thing bout my dog though if she's at the park with me on a leash
<Symmetria> I always check before I go into the park that there aint kids around
<Cantide> lol
<Symmetria> because haha I was walking her one day and some kid went past on a skate board
<Cantide> i check for kids *cough*
<Symmetria> dog saw that as an invitation to play and chase the kid
<Symmetria> :P I ended up on my face 
<Cantide> hahaha
<Symmetria> dog wants to run and suddenly takes off, lol, no chance of holding her back
<Cantide> yeah, my dog walks me; so i leave it for someone else to do
<Symmetria> anyway dude :) IM off to read book while waiting for obama's speech tonight, which I wanna see joust to see if he's actually got what it takes to convince people that he can beat that other moron
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> would be very very very bad for the whole world if the other moron got elected
<Symmetria> romney = an american almost as stupid as julius malema :P
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> and Obama is really good at speaking
<Cantide> i'm reading a book right now '-'
<Cantide> good night :p
<Symmetria> gnight :)
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> my cable internet works! yay
<charlvn> at my new appartment
<charlvn> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2163849195.png
<charlvn> wow, my wifi is a lot slower : http://www.speedtest.net/result/2163875614.png
 * Kerbero don't do speedtests. They are too expensive.
<Kerbero> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2163890408.png
<Kerbero> but it is to cape town
<Kerbero> so not a good test
<magespawn> good night all
<charlvn> Kerbero: is that your internet at home? that's pretty good, looks like glass fibre
<charlvn> magespawn: good night
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> that is my internet in the office
<Kerbero> same ISP as at home
<Kerbero> but the wifi link to home is much slower
<Kerbero> and yes, upstream is a fiber
<charlvn> Kerbero: ah ok, gigabit ethernet?
<charlvn> only way to get that at home is fibre
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> but as i said, that is to cape town
<Kerbero> to london is only like 20mbps
<charlvn> Kerbero: http://tweakers.net/nieuws/83887/breedband-arnhem-komt-met-1gbps-glasvezelabonnement.html
<charlvn> hmmmm, that's weird
<charlvn> maybe the speed test server is on the wan?
<Kerbero> something like that yes
<charlvn> i don't live in arnhem though but i don't care either, what i have at home is enough for me
<Kerbero> i pay per megabyte
<Kerbero> so fast internet is bad for me
<charlvn> he?! that's weird, what's the point of having all that bandwidth then
<charlvn> my internet at work is a little slower than yours but at least it's unlimited, at home too
<charlvn> flat-rate in any case
<charlvn> 1 sec
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/YXWFs.png
<charlvn> sorry i took a screenshot and uploaded it, otherwise you can see where i work (we have our own ip address range)
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> ok
<charlvn> actually the internet connection is significantly faster but network is under very heavy load most of the time
<charlvn> the local link is gigabit ethernet but our total internet is probably around 100gbps
<Kerbero> doing what
<charlvn> well, let's put it this way, it's being put to good use :)
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> i need a cheap vps
<charlvn> hetzner
<charlvn> < 8 euro per month
<Kerbero> dat is veel
<charlvn> you can even go much cheaper but hetzner is reliable
<Kerbero> ik zoek <2euro
<charlvn> er zijn wel wat nederlandse hosting providers wat veel goedkoper zijn dan hetzner
<Kerbero> dat is wat ik op zoek naar ben
<Kerbero> enige namen mischien?
<charlvn> maar qua kwaliteit weet ik niet of ze zo goed zijn
<charlvn> even denken hoor...
<charlvn> bah ik kan nu echt niet meer aan de namen komen
<Kerbero> o just tell me later if you remember
<charlvn> ik had het nog de andere dag erover op een andere kanaal
<charlvn> ok, ja ik moet weer even vragen op #ipv6 of efnet of zo
<Kerbero> ja ipv6...
<charlvn> er zijn teveel bedrijven wat met die type spul bezig zijn
<Kerbero> dat is een van de redes waarom ik een vps wilt
<Kerbero> openvpn -> http proxy -> vps
<charlvn> je kan zomaar met openssh ook een ad-hoc vpn configureren
<charlvn> even denken...
<charlvn> ah hier is het
<charlvn> http://www.tilaa.nl/
<charlvn> daar had we het over
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<charlvn> ook zo een rare naam :P
<Kerbero> dat is al voordeliger
<charlvn> je gaat niet echt heel veel goedkoper dan dat vinden hoor
<charlvn> want als je nog goedkoper ga dan kreeg je gewoon kutdienst enzo
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> ok
<charlvn> maar ik moet in de douche en dan in bed want ik val bijna van me stoel af :P
<charlvn> doei!
<Kerbero> welteruste
<charlvn> dank je
<Kerbero> en bedankt
<charlvn> np!
<Kerbero> so much fun to practice one's dutch for a change
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-07
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> ,prmomg
<Squirm> umm, fingers positioned wrong
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
 * Kilos sings the mtn song
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<magespawn> stopped raining here, weather is clearing 
<Kilos> we only had 26mm but colder by the day
<Kilos> poor old goosie onna bike
<DigiGram> good morning all
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> any c++ programmers here?
<DigiGram> I need some help on a bug, so if anyone knows a bit of c++, let me know pretty please
<Kilos> DigiGram, most of the guys arent here yet
<DigiGram> yeah I reckoned so, but if I leave the message here, I'll remember to copy/paste it later on again :)
<Kilos> hehe
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<DigiGram> morning jrgns 
<jrgns> all doing good?
<Kilos> ya and you?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<jrgns> good thnx
<inetpro> good mornings
<jrgns> morning inetpro
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, how much? we totalled 26mm
<inetpro> Kilos: hi, I'm not sure, forgot to check this morning
<inetpro> but I don't think there was much more
<Kilos> sjoe and natal get days of it
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> hi BenoniMan 
<Kilos> hehe
<BenoniMan> kilos asl?
<Kilos> asl?
<Kilos> you on a blackberry?
<BenoniMan> indeed
<Kilos> wish we could get ubuntu-za away from chatmospheres sight
<DigiGram> whats wrong with chatmosphere? I dont know it
<Kilos> its a bb thing where all the peeps look for chicks DigiGram 
<Kilos> been a few come here and ask "Any ladies present"
<DigiGram> ah, one of those
<DigiGram> well if any ladies know c++ please let me know. if you are a dude, I don't care, I want your brains for a few seconds, nothing else lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> DigiGram, try joining ##c++
<Kilos> dunno if the all them c++ peeps
<Kilos> theres 576 of them there
<DigiGram> I'll do that next week, for now I do not have time to answer all of their hard questions first lol
<DigiGram> I'll try on Monday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> remember double # hey
<DigiGram> jip
<DigiGram> official channel
<Kilos> i dunno, i opened a channel and it would give me the option of single #
<Kilos> inetpro, knows why
<Kilos> i think the single # are the official ones
<DigiGram> ## is for official product channels, so if you want a channel for an app you have written, you get an ##
<DigiGram> or that's what I've read
<Kilos> weird, freenode didnt wanna give me a single # channel
<DigiGram> oh wait, I see
<DigiGram> I've got it the wrong way round
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew
<DigiGram> Primary channel names, formatted with a single leading hash mark (#), are reserved for participating groups and organizations based on their legal or informal claim to the associated name or name prefix
<Kilos> they seem helpful though
<DigiGram> Topical or reference channel names, formatted with two leading hash marks (##), are allocated on a first-come, first-serve basis to unofficial groups wishing to discuss a project, group or general topic area
<Kilos> you just gotta go there and state everything so they dont need to ask questions
<DigiGram> yeah but I know they will take me out on the fact that i has been used as a variable
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> but it's not my source code lol, it's an open source program where I want to fix two bugs, I think I know whats wrong, but I need someone to make sense of the c++ for me
<DigiGram> I'll go and ask next week, brother's 21st this weekend
<Kilos> big party
<DigiGram> will see about that
<Kilos> dunno if you gonna get c++ help here. but ask python and you will be sorted
<DigiGram> kinda hope so, last big party I attended was my 21st lol
<DigiGram> and even that wasn't a party
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> yeah well, Python is AWESOME
<Squirm> python++
<Squirm> Maaz: you're slacking
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<DigiGram> I love HelloPeter...
<Kilos> for cell probs?
<DigiGram> had an issue with Game this month
<DigiGram> they decided not to help me with warranty issues
<Kilos> ah i didnt know he does other things too
<Kilos> went there once for cell probs
<DigiGram> Iv'e sorted issues with Game, Virgin Active, Discovery and Cell C via HelloPeter
<Kilos> ah
<DigiGram> when we have a problem my mother-in-law says: skryf vir Pietie 'n briefie
<jrgns> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<jrgns> I got a lot of happiness after complaining about FNB on hello peter
<jrgns> they jump through hoops if you post there
<DigiGram> luckily I have had no issue with FNB so far, but they do
<jrgns> that was before they had twitter, actually
<DigiGram> Game went from not wanting to help me, to exchanging my 640GB HDD for 2x 500GB's
<jrgns> lol, nice
<Kilos> wow
<DigiGram> since they do not get stock of the 640's, 750's or 1TB's at the moment
<DigiGram> I think my grub is messed up... I can't boot my pc without having my bootable flash inserted. Weird thing is, it is not the grub on the flash that gets read, its the grub from the pc...
<Kilos> use boot-repair
<Kilos> what os are you using
<DigiGram> mint13 and xp is also in the mix
<Kilos> whew
<DigiGram> what?
<Kilos> Maaz, google boot-repair for mint13
<Maaz> Kilos: "Linux Mint Forums • View topic - Make the Mint 13 32-bit Live ..." http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=108064 :: "Unable to install Mint 13 due to grub-efi issue - JustLinux Forums" http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=154183 :: "Linux Mint 13 (Maya) Has Arrived - Slashdot" http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/05/23/2049242/linux-mint-13-maya-has-arrived :: "Fix Grub Loader in Mint 13 | Firefox Extensi
<DigiGram> another job for next weekend
<Kilos> boot-repair works kiff with ubuntu
<DigiGram> I just posted here because its a weird problem
<DigiGram> I like mint, it looks like its basically ubuntu with a theme
<Kilos> try sudo update-grub
<DigiGram> update-grub might do the trick, will try on Monday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or even aptitude reinstall grub
<Kilos> grub2 or whatever
<DigiGram> after work today I'm going to pickup my new hard drives, buy something for my brother, pick up some fish for my tank then set off for Jhb
<DigiGram> thanx Kilos I forgot about that
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> or grub-pc i forget which
<DigiGram> I think its grub2 last time I used that command
<DigiGram> but will google the smoke out of it if it does not work
<Kilos> do you have a synaptic there
<DigiGram> yes I do, thats why I like mint hehe
<DigiGram> and apt
<DigiGram> so I believe dpkg shoudl be there as well
<Kilos> open synaptic and type in grub at the top
<Kilos> then you will see whats installed
<DigiGram> and I've just update one I have in a virtual from the ubuntu repo
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> hi psyatw 
<DigiGram> grub-pc and grub2 it seems
<Kilos> just right click and reinstall both
<DigiGram> I'll do it when I'm home
<DigiGram> thanx
<Kilos> yw hope it works
<Kilos> then it should run grub-cfg and sort your prob
<Kilos> grub.cfg
<Kilos> that thing
<DigiGram> its just weird that the pc will boot fine when I have the USB in
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> try setting your BIOS to boot from hdd?
<DigiGram> but isn't it supposed to skip checking the USB if no one is available?
<Kilos> it cycles through the choices of whats available to boot from
<DigiGram> precicly
<Kilos> you set bios to choose priority boot 
<Kilos> so if first and secong choices arent good it goes to third
<Kilos> second
<Kilos> precisely
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<Kilos> how busy are you
<Kilos> got 2 pcs both showing connected via ethernet cable but dunno where to from here
<Kilos> i cant see the one with the other, or vice versa
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<charlvn> good afternoon all
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile Trix[a]r_za 
<smile> :)
<merryjay> Maaz, a martini please?
<Maaz> merryjay: Go get it yourself!
<merryjay> hehe
<Kilos> hmm
<merryjay> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi merryjay 
<Kilos> who are you?
<Kilos> only the nick is new
<merryjay> think i've been panfried here before . 
<Kilos> oh my goodnesss wb
<merryjay> wb?
<Kilos> welcome back
<merryjay> ah. thanks
<merryjay> well, a pleasant evening to you, Kilos. 
<Kilos> ty merryjay you too
<Kilos> yo aquarat 
<aquarat> hi again Kilos 
<aquarat> you're here quite a lot
<aquarat> or we're just here at exactly the same time
<Kilos> yeah i live here mostly
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> kew
<Kilos> lol
<aquarat> :)
<aquarat> it's ironic that I still come here seeing as I hardly use ubuntu these days, except for server stuff
<Kilos> many of the guys dont use ubuntu
<Kilos> all the other flavours
<aquarat> I always look to the ubuntu forums for support for debian related stuff
<aquarat> :P
<Kilos> np, only if you only use winsucks then there will be eyebrows raised
<merryjay> anyone tried out cuttlefish on ubuntu?
<merryjay> was looking for empathy control via cuttlefish, but got distracted by googles startrek doodle]
<smile> brb
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<Kilos> much easier to just say hi
<Kilos> merryjay, you still here
<Kilos> ?
<merryjay> yes. mainly
<Kilos> how does one use cuttlefish without going to look on youtube
<Kilos> theres no man cuttlefish
<merryjay> setup a reflex - reactions that must happen on a chosen stimulus
<Kilos> ok ty i found this
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/automate-ubuntu-with-cuttlefish
<merryjay> and you can add your own actions and events via python plugins. pretty nice framework. this took watching the youtubes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thanks
<merryjay> yes, thats what led me into playing with it
<merryjay> np
<merryjay> that article i mean
<Kilos> i will check it out
<merryjay> looks like it could be useful
<merryjay> i liked the startrek doodle btw - did you see it Kilos?
<Kilos> nope
<merryjay> its good. the google doodle of the day
<nuvolari> o/ hello
<nuvolari> helle merryjay 
<nuvolari> *hello
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :>
<nuvolari> and oom inetpro :P
 * nuvolari covers his rear and runz away
<inetpro> nuvolari: eh
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<inetpro> nuvolari: why you running son?
<nuvolari> just in case you don't like being called oom :P
<Kilos> hehe he doesnt know you throw stones far and accuratly
<Kilos> acurrately
<Kilos> sjoe
 * nuvolari haal sy slingervel uit
<Kilos> that thing
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: accurately
<Kilos> ty goosie
<Kilos> koud vanaand
<inetpro> Kilos: vrek koud ja
<merryjay> hello nuvo, everybody.
<merryjay> if i'm over 40, do i warrant oom as well?
<merryjay> not yet?
<magespawn> evening all
<merryjay> evening
<nuvolari> well... in the sense of 10y+, yes :P
<nuvolari> *then yes
<nuvolari> ahooi magespawn 
<nuvolari> *ahoy
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> so whats up tonight
<Kilos> inetpro, ek het 2 pcs met kable aan mekaar vas en al twee wys konneksie aktief , nou hoe werk ek op die ander een van hier
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> see now he ducks
<Kilos> too cold to sit here
<Kilos> night guys sleep warm
<nuvolari> Maaz: is fnb.co.za up
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, http://fnb.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> *sigh*
<nuvolari> I wonder if they heard about cloud services :P
<nuvolari> for emergencies
<nuvolari> twice in 1 year, everything down
<nuvolari> uncool
<nuvolari> Maaz: is fnb.co.za up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm not feeling too well
<nuvolari> Maaz: is fnb.co.za up
<nuvolari> :?
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm not feeling too well
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> not asking if you feel well or not
<superfly> nuvolari: try www. perhaps?
<nuvolari> Maaz: is www.fnb.co.za up?
<nuvolari> Maaz: is https://www.fnbe.co.za up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, https://www.fnbe.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<nuvolari> ack
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, https://www.fnb.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<nuvolari> Maaz: is https://www.fnb.co.za up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, https://www.fnb.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<nuvolari> superfly: I think maaz is rebelling tonight
<nuvolari> Maaz: are you high?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: nslookup fnb.co.za
<Maaz> nuvolari: Records: 196.11.125.167
<nuvolari> Maaz:  is 196.11.125.167 up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, http://196.11.125.167/ is down (Bad Request)
<nuvolari> ok, I give up
<nuvolari> fnb is up
<nuvolari> take it from me
<tumbleweed> it's up, but seems fairly broken
<tumbleweed> ah, not any more
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-08
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> whats a doodle
<Kilos> as in the startrek doodle
<Kilos> just a pic?
<superfly> a doodle is a drawing you do when you're bored... I presume they mean the same thing?
<Kilos> ty superfly  so at least doodling still means the same thing
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know - I don't know what the star trek doodle is....
<superfly> oh wait, are they talking about google's doodles?
<Kilos> nor me but niece mailed me a pic and i wondered if that is what merryjay was talking about last night
<superfly> bwahahaha
<superfly> yes, google has a star trek doodle
<Kilos> i sent it to youre mail
<Kilos> is that it
<Kilos> spells out google
<Kilos> hi queery 
<tumbleweed> bugger, we missed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<inetpro> It’s Official: The Ubuntu LiveCD is Dead http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<tumbleweed> you get 800MB CDs
<tumbleweed> but it's also been "official" for a while
<tumbleweed> we decided to start raising the image sizes a few UDSs ago
<Kilos> thats sad
<tumbleweed> the argument is fairly straight-forwarrd
<tumbleweed> most people install from flash drives
<tumbleweed> and trying to keep a working desktop on 1 CD was getting close to impossible
<tumbleweed> we still have the tiny netinst CD (30MB)
<Kilos> so tell about the 800m cds tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-R#Physical_characteristics
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I install from flash drive as well
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what's the reasoning behind limiting it to 800MB specifically? Why not a bit more?
<tumbleweed> we add 50MB each release
<Kilos> inetpro, thats fine for geeks but methinks many prospective users will now go to other flavours
<Kilos> tumbleweed, take some of the office stuff out and make them installable later 
<tumbleweed> how about people without internet access?
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<tumbleweed> debian has hit similar trouble. It currently hase XFCE on the first CD, because gnome won't fit any more
<inetpro> office should be absolutely standard software for everyone
<tumbleweed> (even though, we geeks never use office software)
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> apparently everyone eles does
<inetpro> tumbleweed: eh
<Kilos> yes but as with winsucks office can come later
<tumbleweed> inetpro: when was the last time you used an office suite? I can't remember the last time I did
<tumbleweed> but it was probably to read something someone had sent me
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I use spreadsheets a lot
<inetpro> and then I have started using Libreoffice draw more often lately
<inetpro> using it for drawing network diagrams
<Kilos> make office a separate cd
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> Kilos: when was the last time you used a CD?
<tumbleweed> my laptop doesn't even have an optical drive
<Kilos> everytime i install
 * inetpro has no need for an optical drive either
<tumbleweed> DVDs don't cost more than CDs
<Kilos> only have a cdrom
<tumbleweed> and nobody has a CD drive that can't read DVDs
<Kilos> cdroms cant rewad dvds
<Kilos> read
<tumbleweed> right, but cdrom drives haven't been on the market for years
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I think there might be a few around still but I agree it's time to move on 
<Kilos> dvd can read cd but not vice versa
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yes, but nobody has bought one in at laest 5 years
<tumbleweed> and drives more than 5 years old are pretty unlikely to be working
<Kilos> lol i did
<tumbleweed> where did you find one?
<inetpro> I think it's time for DVD players to come with a USB port
<Kilos> pc shop
<tumbleweed> inetpro: they usually do
<inetpro> tumbleweed: serious!?
 * inetpro didn't know that
<Kerbero> usb host or usb client port?
<inetpro> video shops should rent out usb flash drives :-)
<inetpro> or allow you to pay per download
<tumbleweed> Kilos: you sure it doesn't support DVDs too?
<Kilos> yip tumbleweed ive tried
 * tumbleweed googles for cd-rom drive and just finds dvd drives
<Kilos> yeah times move on
<Kilos> sadly
<Kilos> many old pcs will stay on win xp
<inetpro> hmm... did I tell about ABSA still using XP on their ATM machines?
<inetpro> the other day I had this scary experience
<inetpro> was trying to withdraw money when the machine suddenly just started hanging
<Kilos> xp was a good os for windows
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> and while I was trying to phone the number suddenly the thing started rebooting
<inetpro> I was shocked to see XP booting up
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> luckily it kicked out my card
<inetpro> I turned around and went to seek for another machine
<Kilos> lucky
<kodez> kilos: what do you mean by saying "many old pcs will stay on win xp"
<kodez> haven't you heard about ubuntu?
<kodez> lubuntu?
<Kilos> those that cant load 7 off a dvd or new ubuntu's
<kodez> greetings everyone
<Kilos> its fine now still one can make a copy of a cd and offer it to someone who wants to leave winsucks
<kodez> lubuntu is working much better than win xp, even though i respect xp in the win xp
<Kilos> i havent tried lubuntu
<kodez> does anyone know where i can buy cd+rw?
<Kilos> are they not also gonna go dvd
<Kilos> look in chinese pc shops
<kodez> kilos: i had installed lubuntu12.04 on my mother's old laptop and its working better than win xp
<tumbleweed> lubuntu is currently at 686MB
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<Kilos> yeah but one has to download it tumbleweed 
<Kilos> our cds come from canonical
<tumbleweed> canonical only distributes CDs of flavours they support
<tumbleweed> DVDs now, I guess
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> so i gotta invest in a dvdrom
<Kilos> i kinda got used to unity
<tumbleweed> get a flash drive
<kodez> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> kodez, where are you?
<Kilos> and how do i get it for the flash tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> download it
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> 800MB costs R10 to download on DSL
<Kilos> and older pcs cant boot from flash drives
<tumbleweed> only really old ones
<Kilos> 3g?
<tumbleweed> probably ~R100
<tumbleweed> less if you buy a big bundle
<Kilos> if i had adsl i would have downloaded all the flavours already
<Kilos> and played with 12.10 too
<kodez> Kilos: I eside in Mamelodi East, just next to Hans Strydom
<kodez> reside
<kodez> not far from MaxCity Complex
<Kilos> one gets lots of the older pc goodies from chinese shops or even worth a try at indian shops
<Kilos> we even got a 80G ide drive from one in pta coupla years ago
<Kilos> or last resort is second hand from shops that do pc upgrading
<inetpro> who's going to Software Freedom Day next weekend?
<inetpro> oh and I mean Software Freedom Day at Wits in JHB
 * inetpro is thinking about taking the Gautrain
<Kilos> inetpro, you got 5 mins?
<inetpro> Kilos: in a minute or two
<Kilos> k
<superfly> inetpro: does the Gautrain have a station in Cape Town?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: would be nice
<inetpro> Kilos: ok shoot
<Kilos> i have 2 ubuntu pcs showing cable connected must i go with remote desktop to see the other one
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm
<inetpro> now this one could twist into many different topics
<inetpro> so lets' start at the basics
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> if its gonna take lots of your time dont worry now
<Kilos> is there a link i can read up on it
<inetpro> I guess you should just start by having both laptops configured on the ethernet interface with IP addresses and netmasks in the same range 
<inetpro> Kilos: are they both ubuntu?
<Kilos> ya 12.04 and 11.04
<inetpro> ok which one do you connect with to the interwebs?
<inetpro> I guess 12.04?
<Kilos> 12.04
<Kilos> 3g
<Kilos> but modem can go to either one
<inetpro> do you have an IP address assigned to the cable/ethernet interface?
<inetpro> with network manager
<Kilos> ya i think so
<inetpro> can you confirm
<inetpro> go to cli
<inetpro> ifconfig -a
<inetpro> or sudo ifconfig -a
<Kilos> must i pste it?
<Kilos> paste
<inetpro> may be a bit long
<Kilos> lotsa info
<Kilos> go my channel
<inetpro> hmm... I be on ##kilos
<smile> Hi all :)
<smile> Writing an e-mail in Afrikaans is not easy if it's a long one :p
<inetpro> smile: hoekom?
<smile> inetpro: Ek het 'n kennis in Suid-Afrika :p
<inetpro> wb not_found
<not_found> hi and thanks inetpro 
<superfly> ohi not_found
<not_found> hey superfly :)
<Kilos> hi not_found you well?
<not_found> hey uncle Kilos ... all is well as always thanks... and over there in sunny SA?
<Kilos> we all ok ty neil
<Kilos> still cold though
<not_found> should start warming up soon... we are loosing our heat and it must be going someplace :)
<Kilos> it did then we had a bit of rain and big cold fronts
<Kilos> not down to freezing again but days of 17 and 19
<Kilos> i like days of 30
<Kilos> 9 days to next meeting i think
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zeref> hurrrmmmm
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-09
<Hodgestar> Cinnamon is looking pretty awesome. Also *much* faster than Unity on my hardware.
<Guest3980> talk of UBUNTU ? am in RSA whatsApp
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hows the swarm this fine sunday superfly 
<Kilos> are is that bees only
<superfly> fine Sunday? it's cold and wet!
<superfly> we're fine
<Kilos> aw we got some lekker sun
<superfly> just about to head out to some friends for lunch
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> go safe
<smile> hi :)
<Squirm> meh
<Cantide> hem
<Squirm> went to a lan, had 2 hours sleep Friday night, ended up getting home at 1 this morning, fell asleep soon after
<Squirm> I was pretty surprised when I woke up at 3pm
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> sounds like a good lan
<Kilos> evening guys
<smile> Kilos: :D
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> "Tell me baby, what did I do wrong" :p from a song :)
<Kilos> what you know about mate
<smile> Kilos: it's a gnome 2 fork :p
<smile> and stable
<Kilos> lol i installed it but cant find mobile broadband
<smile> lol :p 
<smile> in your tray?
<Kilos> only for wired and wireless no 3g 
<smile> oh that sucks :p maybe gnome 2 has no 3g support?
<Kilos> the guy on mate says it should show in network connections
<smile> o.O
<smile> Kilos: ask him where? :)
<Kilos> #mate
<Kilos> sposed to be in preferences-network connections
<smile> :s
<smile> I don't know, I admit :|
<smile> http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/funny-mouse-picture-computer-mouse.jpg :)
<Kilos> maybe it part of the prob that 12.04 has been giving me with mobile broadband from the beginning
<Squirm> Kilos: it should appear like it should in Gnome
<Kilos> thought so Squirm  but i see nothing at all mentioning mobile broadband
<Squirm> does your pc pick it up?
<Kilos> when here on unity yes but when going to mate no
<Squirm> on the cli, type lsusb
<Kilos> will try when im back on mate
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> and also have a look in dmesg
<Kilos> if its same as gnome2 then it must be there
<Kilos> bad install or something
<tumbleweed> do you have usb-modeswitch installed? most 3g modems need it
<Kilos> yip tumbleweed 
<Kilos> i remembered that prob from 9.10 days
<tumbleweed> nm should do the rest
<Kilos> the modem works here on 12.04 but wont connect automatically 
<Kilos> ya it used to before but not with 12.04
<Kilos> now i manually start it everytime
<Kilos> that enable broadband needs to be manually done every time
<tumbleweed> known upstream nm bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659228
<Kilos> i go see ty
<Kilos> oh they havent fixed it yet
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, if i go to mate is that being a traitor to ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> heh
<tumbleweed> it's being as traitorous to ubuntu, as using ubuntu is to debian
<tumbleweed> although, ubuntu contributes back to debian. AFAIK, mint doesn't
<Kilos> oh so its fine then
<Kilos> i have mate installed on 12.04
<Kilos> not mint
<tumbleweed> mate isn't in ubuntu
<Kilos> lol its even in my synaptic now
<tumbleweed> from a PPA?
<Kilos> ya
<tumbleweed> I don't have high hopes for the future of MATE. it seems a bit of a dead-end. But it seems to be fairly popular atm
<Kilos> its fast here
<Kilos> with same panels as maverick
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> found it here tumbleweed  http://is.gd/zxSUK7
<Kilos> all good magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup and you Kilos?
<Kilos> yup ty. trying to get mate going on 12.04
<magespawn> why?
<magespawn> what is mate? like unity or gnome?
<Kilos> looks good and its fast but just gotta find why nm does show mobile broadband
<Kilos> gnome2 fork
<Kilos> they still developing it further i see
<Kilos> read a bit by #mate
<Kilos> unity is slow using the dash all the time and switching desktops is a pain
<Kilos> looks just like maverick with a different colour
<Kilos> i see they can even use it on fedora
<magespawn> i see just read the wiki
<magespawn> gotta love xkcd http://xkcd.com/851/
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<superfly> Maaz: tell kbmonkey Nice one on the Internet License
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<Squirm> hmm, fp
<Squirm> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Squirm
<Trixar_za> Shouldn't you be sleeping?
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> but having woken up at 3
<Squirm> I'm not tired
<Trixar_za> Know the feeling
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-02
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<DeonP> morning
<Kilos> morning DeonP psychicist 
<Kilos> DeonP, have you contacted your service provider, maybe they got something stopping you getting setup
<psychicist> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> or maybe resovconf
<Kilos> resolvconf
<Kilos> i remember something about a conflick somewhere when doing ssh
<Kilos> conflict
<DeonP> i have, waiting for call
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi tonberry352_ 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> oh DeonP also mail our list with the prob
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> lots more clever peeps on our lists
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> HawkiesZA says hi too
<Kilos> ah ty tell him howsit
<DeonP> i posted my problem an askubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/340325/problem-connecting-to-isp-server-using-xl2tpd-as-client-ubuntu-server-13-04
<DeonP> lets see what comes back
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos-> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Good morning Kilos  and everyone
<barrydk> Kilos, what was the name and mod of that router we talked about?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> the one i have?
<Kilos> or the one you wanna try get
<barrydk> think so is it a 220 (something) its all i remember
<Kilos> sjoe
<barrydk> Or how can i go back to last weeks posts?
<Kilos> you should try get one like the pros one. it can take a plugin ext antenna
<barrydk> think it was that one
<Kilos> i can never find the logs, always have to ask here
<Kilos> http://www.irclog.org/ircnetwork/freenode.html
<Kilos> see if that helps
<mazal> That logs addy in the topic works nice
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom
<barrydk> Ish looks like hard work where is the pro
<Kilos> lekker gerus?
<mazal> "gerus" is 'n  relatiewe term oom hehehe. Maar dit was lekker ja dankie
<Kilos> he has been so busy lately only pops in at night
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<smile> how are you? :)
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> :) :-)
<Kilos> thats my smileys for the week
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi smile
<psyatw> hi ma
<psyatw> mazal
<smile> Kilos: only two? :)
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<smile> I'm fine too :D
<Kilos> ya man smileys are hard work for me
<smile> My laptop is working now :)
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> yay
<smile> Runnin' Mint + Windows 7
<smile> You know UEFI, Kilos? :)
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> is that the thing thats replacing mbr
<smile> It's the successor of BIOS :)
<Kilos> guid
<smile> UEFI+GPT = BIOS+MBR
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> GPT = GUID Partition Table
<smile> :)
<smile> UEFI quite sucks at the moment ;)
<smile> I just erased my whole hard disk on the laptop and reinstalled everything again in legacy mode
<smile> At least Linux boots now :)
<Kilos> i had to remove it once and put mbr back
<smile> That's what I did
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> too much to remember
<Kilos> and we trying to learn LPI
<smile> Linux Professional Institute ? :)
<Kilos> you can join #linux-studies
<Kilos> we gonna have a class on friday evenings
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf\
<Kilos> no back slash
<Kilos> fingers too fat
<smile> Kilos: I see :D
 * smile looks at the PDF
<smile> Heavy PDF :D
<Kilos> lots to learn
<smile> Yeah, it's basically a free book
<smile> :)
<smile> Kilos: what's evening? ;)
<smile> 23:00? ;)
<Kilos> 19.30 about
<Kilos> but peeps pop in and out all the time
<smile> :D
<smile> okay :)
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tinuva wb
<Tinuva> thx
<Kilos> you work for an isp hey?
<Kilos> sorry for forgetting
<Tinuva> yeah
<Kilos> not mtn by chance
<Tinuva> no
<Kilos> hehe we have one guy battling a bit
<Tinuva> mtn you get things fixed only one way
<Tinuva> you start emailing them on a daily basis on what you need to get fixed
<Kilos> haha yeah thats what i did before i found 8ta
<Tinuva> then after a month, you track down who the personal assistants are of the managers, email them on a daily basis, they will then make sure it gets sorted out so that you can stop spamming them
<Kilos> same with voda
<Kilos> also hassle them on twitter too
<Squirm> afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<zerlgi> Maaz seen Maiatoday
<Maaz> zerlgi: Maiatoday was last seen 2 hours and 31 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-09-02 11:03:00 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-09-02 12:32:23 SAST
<zerlgi> HI Kilos
<Kilos> hi zerlgi howit?
<zerlgi> Hi. Good tx
<Kilos> why would one want to fiddle with runlevels?
<mazal> Only time I use it is when I need to force a restart
<mazal> Then I iniate level 6
<mazal> Other than that I never fiddle with it
<Kilos> ah
<zerlgi> I use runlevels when rescueing systems. boot into runlevel 1
<zerlgi> then instead of rebooting (because servers take up to 15 mins to run through their hardware checks)
<zerlgi> ... I init 3 or 5 (whichever is relevent)
<zerlgi> goodbye for now folks.
<barrydk> Buy guys
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good evening
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> things are getting too good. no one needs help anymore
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you still gotta do the late avy sorting
<ThatGraemeGuy> the what now? o_O
<Kilos> others already on thier way home or nearly
<Kilos> till 6 pm
<Kilos> sysadmin stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm trying to make sense of your sentence
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> well like the pro says when others go home the sysadmin starts working
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> m0orning inetpro 
<Kilos> oo
<inetpro> goeie more oom
<Kilos> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<inetpro> hoe't jy geweet ek het nou eers wakker geword?
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think you should read what you said again... my brain is not able to parse it :P
<Kilos> spioene
<Kilos> yeah i dunno why it came out like that
<Kilos> meant the sorting of other peeps day before you knock off
<Kilos> i also meant are they still keeping you till 6 for these last coupla weeks
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<ThatGraemeGuy> they don't "keep" me til 6, my normal hours are 9.30 til 6
<Kilos> ahya
<ThatGraemeGuy> it works out well for me with the kids' routine and the traffic patterns
<Kilos> aha too
<Kilos> im not parsing to well today seems like
<Kilos> hi Snowy2 
<ThatGraemeGuy> new job is only 10km from home so traffic not really much of a concern at all
<Kilos> great
<theblazehen> so I have 2 MB of ram free...
<theblazehen> Anything that uses less ram than vi?
<Vince-0> nano?
<theblazehen> ah there we go. arounk 300 KB less
<theblazehen> I'm not sure if I should run a webserver + mailserver on 128 MB RAM...
<Vince-0> OS?
<theblazehen> think wordpress will run in 3 MB?
<theblazehen> ubuntu server
<theblazehen> does sh use less ram than bash? .......
<Vince-0> sh is bash
<theblazehen> I thought bash had more features?
<Vince-0> sh is a specification
<theblazehen> ah ok
<theblazehen> Well which binary uses less ram?
<Vince-0> bash is the implementation
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> got 24 MB free now.
<theblazehen> After a reboot
<Vince-0> are you running a minimal install?
<WOLFEYES> good day everyone
<Vince-0> surp
<Vince-0> theblazehen: I have ubuntu with lxde running on my arm tablet and it uses 116MB RAM idle
<theblazehen> Vince-0, ah ok
<theblazehen> at install mine used less than 28 MB
<theblazehen> then i installed lamp-server and mail-server
<Vince-0> you could try a smaller web and mail server
<WOLFEYES> sorry guys I need a little bit of help please....with kde
<WOLFEYES> I did an upgrade and it removed all panels from off the desktop, how do I get them back, right click doesn't help.!
<WOLFEYES> I have to open all programs with the terminal...
<theblazehen> Vince-0, good idea
<Kilos> im just googling
<Vince-0> WOLFEYES: try restoring default KDE settings? Is there any GUI
<WOLFEYES> Theres nothing
<WOLFEYES> maybe I can open it with terminal but I do not know how
<Kilos> how do you open a konsole
<WOLFEYES> Cntrl + Alt +T
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> those are the keys for unity
<Kilos> whew
<Vince-0> WOLFEYES: are you using Kubuntu?
<WOLFEYES> yes sir
<Vince-0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109530/how-do-i-restore-my-kde-desktop-to-default
<Kilos> ill go see WOLFEYES 
<Kilos> mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.old
<Vince-0> If your KDE settings are broken, mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.old
<Vince-0> log back in
<Kilos> whew that sucks
<Kilos> wb
<ci-pc-lap1> heya guys me again
<Kilos> what happened
<ci-pc-lap1> I lost the window
<ci-pc-lap1> couldntminimize firefox
<ci-pc-lap1> http://slexy.org/view/s21mkxQyH1
<Kilos> Vince-0, its WOLFEYES again
<ci-pc-lap1> nods
<ci-pc-lap1> brb trying to find the other windows
<Kilos> Vince-0, he is my son
<Vince-0> oh haai
<Kilos> wont installing kdm sort that prob?
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<WOLFEYES> ok I found it
<Vince-0> to remove Plasma settings: kquitapp plasma; rm $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-appletsrc; plasma 
<WOLFEYES> had to close firefox
<Vince-0> WOLFEYES: that will delete everything for Plasma and a relog will recreate default settings
<WOLFEYES> but did you see what it said in slexy
<WOLFEYES> but let me try log off and on.
<Tonberry> anyone here on cellc internet? Can you upload more than 1MB over tcp?
<Tonberry> something forcefully kills my tcp connections if I go over that
<Kilos> looks like he killed it Vince-0 
<Vince-0> ow, that'd be me killing it too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wonder what went wrong with the upgrade
<Vince-0> what's the problem now?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> he dont seem to be able to boot
<Kilos> lets hope he just went shopping and the pc is fine
<Vince-0> ow, booting won't be affected by KDE settings
<Kilos> maybe black screen so he sees nothing
<Kilos> maybe those other things you turn off
<Kilos> alt+shift+f12 bypasses it
<Kilos> im just gonna boot into kde 
<Kilos> wbb
<WOLFEYES> still nothing
<Vince-0> what upgrade broke it?
<WOLFEYES> but I can open the system settings page
<WOLFEYES> I have no clue
<WOLFEYES> how do I check that
<WOLFEYES> or how do I fix it
<Vince-0> what did you do when it broke
<WOLFEYES> tried to find the missing panel
<WOLFEYES> nothing worked
<WOLFEYES> so I tried the terminal
<WOLFEYES> it worked
<WOLFEYES> connected to the net
<Vince-0> ok so broken panel
<WOLFEYES> and cames here
<WOLFEYES> seems that way
<WOLFEYES> and pidgin too
<Vince-0> what did the command string return:
<Vince-0> kquitapp plasma; rm $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-appletsrc; plasma
<WOLFEYES> I pasted it int he room
<WOLFEYES> hold on I will fetch it
<WOLFEYES> http://slexy.org/view/s21mkxQyH1
<Vince-0> that's the previous command
<WOLFEYES> ok
<WOLFEYES> let me reopen it in firefox
<Kilos-> grrr
<Kilos> what did i miss Vince-0 . pc decided to auto reboot
<Vince-0> nothin, *playing battlefield
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how is it going?
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> grrr 
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> hi charl_ 
<Kilos-> sorry for the join/part peeps. pc keeps rebooting on its own
<magespawn> not much luck Kilos 
<Kilos> your side mage?
<magespawn> installed and running, need to create a normal user
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got mine going too, reinstalled
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> but now need this pc to be online
<Kilos> other one keeps rebooting
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> strange, is not, maybe, over heating?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> trying another old psu
<Kilos> otherwise blow clean tomorrow
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
<psychicist> good night Kilos- 
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-03
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> cold but good ty and you barrydk ?
<barrydk> Good just waiting for the cold
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<barrydk> Hi there
<Kilos> arent you joining us for the LPI classes?
<Kilos> en julle ook barrydk ?
<barrydk> Wat's daai?? 
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> ons is op #linux-studies
<barrydk> Ish ons (ek) oumense leer maar moeilik.
<Kilos> haai man ek nog moeilikker maar ek probeer
<Kilos> en as mense dit saam doen kan ander help
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More mense
<Kilos> met so n sertifikaat kan jy wereld wyd werk kry
<Kilos> en beter salaris vra
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things? not very chatty here this morning
<Kilos> all seems fine so far
<Kilos> hopefully prob was the power supply
<Kilos> now gone from a 400w to a 350w psu
<magespawn> easy fix, if it is
<magespawn> that should not make too much difference
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> all good by you magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup, centOS is running fine on the laptop, internet connected and all
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you got it right
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> Herro kilos
<aquarat> How you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> hey you wanna learn lpi with us
<Kilos> join #linux-studies
<aquarat> Lpi ?
<Kilos> linux pro certificate
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<aquarat> I'm gewd... Sitting at satnac at the moment...
<aquarat> Lol
<Kilos> satnac?
<aquarat> It's a Telkom conference
<Kilos> ah
<aquarat> That lpi guide seems very useful... But I learnt all of that stuff the hard way
<aquarat> The only thing I don't know is regex expressions
<aquarat> And I can never remember the keys for vi
<Kilos> this way you get a certificate thats recognised world wide
<aquarat> So I use nano
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> and idle
<aquarat> ;)
<Kilos> hi n8wulf 
<n8wulf> Uncle Kilos
<n8wulf> how you doing Master?
<aquarat> I generally use nano... And if that isn't available I use a combination of head, tail and >> mods
<Kilos> good ty n8wulf and you
<Kilos> check out idle aquarat works lekker
<n8wulf> good good goooood.... ;D
<Kilos> no keys to remember
<aquarat> Cool... I will :-) 
<Kilos> n8wulf, come study with us
 * aquarat opens ssh
<Kilos> join #linux-studies
<n8wulf> Guys, gotta share... I'm using ElementaryOS and it's running too Sweeet
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> i wish nuvolari would come on
 * Kilos needs some centos info
<n8wulf> if any of you guys are in need of a lightning fast setup that still looks amazing, do check out www.elementaryos.org
<magespawn> later all
<n8wulf> centos... what up there?
<Kilos> its to learn the redhat stuff
<Kilos> lpi split into redhat and debian stuffs
<n8wulf> ah... redhat... grrr
<Kilos> lol but good to know if you can help others with probs
<Kilos> i like nuvolari uses centos servers
<Kilos> n8wulf, how big is the www.elementaryos.org download
<Kilos> and then how much to upgrade
<n8wulf> it was 700mb for the standard ISO, that does not include Office though
<Kilos> i never use office anyway
<Kilos> is it debian based
<n8wulf> Ubuntu 12.04 based
<n8wulf> they wrote a DE from scratch, Pantheon, and then use whatever else is needed to make it .... wait for it.... Legendary
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so 12.04 packages will work
<Kilos> i got 7 gig of them
<n8wulf> standard yes
<Kilos> cool
<n8wulf> no funny stuffs... normal apt-get install or dpkg -i
<n8wulf> I made a backup of my /apt/cache before removing kde, then jsut ran a dpkg -i *.deb after the 4 minute install was done... Voila, all Apps running perfect again
<n8wulf> I've got to run as well, will look into the Linux learning manual a bit as well
<n8wulf> thanx for that, will be great to get a certification with proper background
<Kilos> cool cheers n8wulf 
<Trixar_za> Did the zombie apocolypse start without me knowing? There are a bunch of abandoned cars standing down the road
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Oom Kilos is idle an editor ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> its in the repos
<mazal> cli ?
<Kilos> ya but it opens a window of stuff
<mazal> Will check it , I'm a nano guy also
<Kilos> idle has a few other functions i dont think nano has
<Kilos> you use idle to write stuff
<Kilos> IDLE - An Integrated DeveLopment Environment for Python
<charl_> very confusing name that
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> anyone have an answer for me for an error: Size of a request header field exceeds server limit
<inetpro> posted at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340792/size-of-a-request-header-field-exceeds-server-limit
<Kilos> sjoe what you broke now?
 * inetpro likes breaking things
<mazal> Oom Kilos that idle seems to be a python editor ?
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Looks ok , will try and remember it when I need to edit config files again
<Kilos> lol
<confluency> IDLE is not well-liked, but to each his own. ;)
<confluency> It's called a development environment because it's kind of half an IDE.
<charl_> inetpro: did you come right?
<charl_> sounds like a client issue to me
<charl_> hi DeonP 
<DeonP> hi charl
<charl_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/998791/if-modified-since-vs-if-none-match
<charl_> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec14.html#sec14.26
<charl_> i can't see why that If-None-Match you have there could be so long
<charl_> DeonP: did you get that tunneling issue of yours sorted
<superfly> ohi.
<DeonP> no :( hitting my head against a wall
<inetpro> charl_: actually no
 * inetpro just received email from the person who reported the issue
<inetpro> she says using IE on a PC works perfectly
<barrydk> Inetpro what make and model are you using ?
<barrydk> router inetpro 
<inetpro> barrydk: make and model of what router?
<barrydk> are you not using a router to connect to the internet?
<inetpro> barrydk: am just trying to determine the relevancy of the question, you mean what I use at home?
<barrydk> think so I think you mentioned a good one in last week but i can't remember
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro trying to think
<inetpro> I remember talking about it with someone
<inetpro> barrydk: I have an old router that works perfectly but if I had to buy something now I would get a later version
<barrydk> i think it is a 220 or something but cant remember the make. I' m looking for one . Think you and kilos and me were talking bout it, but we cant remember
<inetpro> can't remember now what it was
<inetpro> mind is occupied with other challenges
<superfly> e220 ?
<barrydk> ag no man think 
<inetpro> :-)
<barrydk> might be superfly 
<Kilos> e220 is an usb modem
<Kilos> barrydk, look in your browser history
<Kilos> im sure you went and looked
<charl_> i used to use one of these : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huawei_E220
<charl_> is that what you are referring to?
<Kilos> and said ya thats what i need
<charl_> it's an hsdpa usb modem for those that don't want to click the link
<superfly> I had that, or something similar, too
<inetpro> if I remember correctly I have the huawei B960 
<Kilos> hes looking for a router that can take an external antenna
<superfly> Kilos: 3g router or adsl router?
<charl_> i can't recall if it had a place to connect an external antenna or not
<Kilos> 3g router
<charl_> i used some other 3g modems too that do have that
<charl_> if you want a 3g _router_ you are looking for something entirely different
<charl_> this is a usb "dongle" lol
<Kilos> i think he said he needs eth ports too
<charl_> no that's something entirely different
<mazal> Yep , proper router that works with Telkom mobile
<charl_> telkom mobile, wasn't that wifi?
<mazal> Ethernet + wi-fi
<Kilos> the telkom one didnt have eth if i member right
<barrydk> It must be able to work with mtn, vodacom and 8ta. must have a network port or two or three, must be wireless and must be able to take an external antena. 
<charl_> oh, you're looking for a 3g-to-wifi bridge like the mifi ? but then with ethernet?
<Kilos> ya you getting there
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiFi
<mazal> Must be one that works with any sim , Telkom , Vodacom , MTN etc
<charl_> hsdpa is hsdpa and i thought it was illegal to network-lock devices in s. africa
<charl_> you're looking for something like this: http://www.zeroshell.org/
<charl_> http://zeroshell.org/UMTS-HSDPA-Mobile-Router/
<charl_> good stuff
<mazal> http://www.billionsa.com/product/3g/BiPAC7800GZ-3G-HSPA-ADSL2-Wireless-VPN-firewall-Router.html
<mazal> Something like that
<Kilos> i have a billion. kinda serious thing
<barrydk> Die klomp ou toppies kan ook niks meer onthou nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<barrydk> Only joking think most of us got lots on our minds
<mazal> Wie's jou ou toppies ?
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy the evening
<barrydk> Buy everyone lekker slaap
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou inetpro ?
<Kilos> o dis n huur terug
 * Kilos was baie besig met n jong ooi wat nie lam wou laat drink nie
<Kilos> nou plof kop
<inetpro> Kilos: die man wat die ouer gardes so sleg sê
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> they dont make men like they used to
<nuvolari> *cough*
<nuvolari> heard my name
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Trixar_za> Oh hai nuvolari
<nuvolari> *hint hint*
<nuvolari> oh hai Trixar_za 
<nuvolari> how are you?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> What do you think?: http://user.gigirc.com:81/~brenton/slow_rise.mp3
<Kilos> is someone stalking up to a monastory Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Something like that. I'm trying to hold back and be minimalistic for a potential horror game
<Kilos> aha
<Trixar_za> I don't actually like horror, but I seem to be stuck on some kind of trip creativity wise
<Kilos> good start
<Trixar_za> http://imgur.com/gallery/xwjfmVa
<WOLFEYES> hey there everyone
<Trixar_za> Hi WOLFEYES
<WOLFEYES> heya Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> hey Dad. :-)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , alo :)
<Kilos> how can one make kde search for additional drivers from cli??
<Kilos> ian battling
<Kilos> did upgrade and bottom panel gone
<Kilos> where are the kde peeps when i need them
<nlsthzn> so additional drivers needed or the bottom panel to come back?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> bottom panel would be good
 * nlsthzn doesn't know what additional drivers would help to get the bottom panel back :p
<WOLFEYES> ha ha ha ha
<Kilos> im groping nlsthzn 
<Kilos> thought the upgrade dont see the amb video
<nlsthzn> well I have a hit from Google ;)
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Kilos> this is with 12.04 onna lappy
<Trixar_za> Kilos is groping nlsthzn? Oo
<nlsthzn> eeek
<nlsthzn> oO
<Kilos> WOLFEYES, wb
<WOLFEYES> mummbles
<nlsthzn> WOLFEYES, reminds me of that song...
<nlsthzn> "Hungry Eyes"
<nlsthzn> :p
<WOLFEYES> lol
<WOLFEYES> WOLFEYES, has hungry eyes lol 
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> eek, got sidetracked with production trouble
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> did you get my mail oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty nuvolari was just reading it
<Kilos> cant i use it as is because we might need to install a coupla times
<nuvolari> Kilos: how do you mean oom?
<Kilos> if i mess up with the testing and commands i might crash it and need to install again
<Kilos> we just using it to do the LPI studies
<Kilos> is it still upgrading?
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> going to kde, will be back
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn still trying to sort ians missing kde panel
<magespawn> did he just remove it?
<Kilos> he did an upgrade and its gone
<Kilos> i dunno if he removed it by accident
<magespawn> does he know how to add panels?
<Kilos> ive just told him
<Kilos> right click add panel default
<Kilos> but he is struggling to find things
<magespawn> yup then add the launchers and such that you need
<Kilos> somehow he got konsole going with unity command
<magespawn> yes it is little different than gnome or unity
<Kilos> but with no panel i dont know how he finds xchat and konsole and stuff
<Kilos> so very slow to reply
<Kilos> i think he is using a hammer to open stuff
<magespawn> alt-f2 brings up a run box, i think, that you can type commands into
<Kilos> he dont have krusader installed
<magespawn> sounds like something  went a bit wrong with that install/upgrade
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> i am out of the shop again tomorrow but for pc work this time
<magespawn> and not so much driving either
 * magespawn heads over to #linux-studies quickly
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i go sleep and listen for if ian comes back online
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-04
<theblazehen> wb space
<space> Thank you.
<Kilos> morning superfly et al
<superfly> Guten morgen Kilos
<Kilos> zehr gut?
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Kilos> zehr gut? is howsit hey?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> Kilos: sehr gut = very good
<Kilos> ah sehr ty inetpro 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hi psyatw
<theblazehen> hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hey clever kde okes if i send my .conf from my home to ian and he replaces his .conf can that fix his prob?
<theblazehen> maybe
<inetpro> Kilos: the easiest is to start a new profile and see whether that works
<inetpro> in other words, create a new dummy user and login with that
<Kilos> he has conf files missing
<Kilos> all must be done from cli
<inetpro> use the adduser command to create a new username
<Kilos> treid the commands to use old cong and there was nothing
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro will try if/when he gets here
<Kilos> i think he ran outa data last night
<inetpro> your question is like asking how long is a peace of string
<Kilos> again
<inetpro> there are plenty of config files
<Kilos> oh ya the ones that his panel uses
<inetpro> still that is grey area
<Kilos> i was thinking of sending my whole .conf
<Kilos> 2 megs
<inetpro> oh you mean the .conf folder?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I don't even have such folder
<Kilos> in home there must be
<inetpro> maybe you're talking about .config
<Kilos> in the hidden files
<Kilos> oh ya maybe
<Kilos> as usual you are right
<inetpro> there's no half measures in computing
<inetpro> the .config folder has many subfolders
<inetpro> for all kinds of apps
<Kilos> so if i mail my .congig folder to his fone can he delete his one and put mine in there
<inetpro> I wouldn't go there
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> rather start a new profile as I suggested
<Kilos> ok that will be good if it shows the kde panel and launcher
<inetpro> or go in the backend and rename his home folder and create a new blank profile
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> but be sure that you know what you do when you do that
<Kilos> AI!
<inetpro> permissions need to be right
<Kilos> so its a corrupt /home
<inetpro> don't rename /home
<Kilos> i think removing something and then upgrading has deleted important stuff
<inetpro> rename /home/userX to /home/userX.old
<inetpro> then create /home/userX again
<inetpro> and make sure the permissions are the same as /home/userX.old
<Kilos> aha ok will try that ty very much
<Kilos> so is that the command?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> rename /home/userX to /home/userX.old
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> that is the principle, let him go google it
<Kilos> he sukkels just to be on here and konsole
<Kilos> no app switcher
<Kilos> i dunno how he even gets konsole open
<inetpro> if he got here he will get there
<Kilos> ill do the googling
<inetpro> it really is very simple
<Kilos> have you the correct link for me please
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when i use googled stuff i kill pcs and the fly fights me
<Kilos> ill try the adduser first with him
<Kilos> like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/70236/create-an-administrator-user-in-command-line
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: hiya
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<theblazehen> maybe sudo cp -rvf /etc/skel ~
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wouldn't use sudo there, the destination files will be owned by root
<ThatGraemeGuy> cp -a /etc/skel ~
<Kilos> is that for me?
<ThatGraemeGuy> um, i dunno
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was just commenting on theblazehen
<ThatGraemeGuy> also i meant -r not -a now that i look at it
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> theblazehen, was that for me?
<inetpro> Kilos: read and try to understand the top answer to the following question: How to NOT become a root user? Are administrators root? at http://askubuntu.com/questions/245201/how-to-not-become-a-root-user-are-administrators-root?rq=1
<inetpro> and then the right way would probably be to create a second admin from where you login and rename your original home folders
<inetpro> admin user*
<inetpro> don't ever try renaming your home folder while logged in
<inetpro> oh and always make backups 1st!
<Kilos> ty inetpro ive found where one says sudo adduser sudo
<Kilos> that should be good hey?
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> sudo adduser user sudo
<inetpro> yes, that is better
<Kilos> lemme go read your link
<inetpro> but please don't called the username "user"
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> nick better?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i found others but they waana go tube
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ai! so much. ive only needed to be root with iptables stuff and then did sudo -i to become the root guy
<Kilos> sudo didnt work with some of the iptables stuffs
<Kilos> the masquerading goed ek dink
<Kilos> i can foget that for a bit, got a router now
<Kilos> forget
<Kilos> and everything is working so dont even need sudo much
<Kilos> hi henkj wb
<theblazehen> kilos: for person with KDE problem
<Kilos> ty theblazehen what will it do?
<Kilos> my son is the prob kid
<Kilos> copy the whole /etc/ and something somewhere
<Kilos> i use ~/Desktop/ to not need the correct path like /home/miles/Desktop/
<Kilos> have no idea what it will do at the end of a command
<Kilos> hi Tinuva 
<Kilos> havva good day
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_kernel_names
<ThatGraemeGuy> how did i not know this ?! :-O
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> yay my media server arrives today
<Symmetria> lol I bought a new machine to serve media to the smart tvs in the house with sicko amounts of disk space
<ThatGraemeGuy> how sicko?
<ThatGraemeGuy> needs a soundproof room with custom-build cooling system? :P
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I have ummm 12 x 3TB disks directly in that machine
<Symmetria> and a second machine linked back to back with it via 10G network cards with another 12 x 3TB disks in that one
<Symmetria> lol, 6 x internal SATA, 3 x E-SATA and 3 x USB3 disks on each machine 
<magespawn> afternoon all
<smile> hi :)
<smile> Not supported: ab, ace, acf, ady, ady-cyrl, aeb, ahr, akz, anp, arn, aro, arq, ary, ase, av, ay, ban, bbc, bbc-latn, bew, bfq, bi, bm, bo, bqi, brh, bto, bug, cbk-zam, cho, chr, chy, co, cps, cr, crh, de-at, de-ch, de-formal, dtp, dz, ee, egl, eml, en-ca, en-gb, es-419, es-formal, esu, ff, fit, fj, frc, frr, gah, gbz, gcf, glk, gom, gom-deva, gom-latn, grc, gsw, guc, gur, ha, hak, hif,...
<smile> ...hif-deva, (check if using English - target for bugfix release before or after 1.0)
<smile> Supported: ab, ace, af, ak, aln, am, an, ang (partially), ar, arc, arz, as, ast, avk, az, azb, ba, bar, bcc, bcl, be, be-tarask, bg, bho, bjn, bn, bpy, br, bs, bxr, ca, cdo, ce, ceb, ch (partially), ckb, crh-cyrl, crh-latn, cs (SPECIAAL GEVAL, regel 601), csb, cu, cv, cy, da, de, diq, dsb, dv, el, en, eo, es, et (SPECIAAL GEVAL, regel 825), eu, ext (partially), fa, fi, fo, fr, frp, fur, fy,...
<smile> ...ga, gag, gan, gan-hans (partially), gan-hant (partially), gd, gl, gn, got (partially), gu, gv, haw, he, hi, hif-latn
<smile> :D
<smile> Languages everywhere :p
<magespawn> yup looks like it, and from everywhere
<Kilos> lo the magespawn 
<Kilos> sorry was asleep
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> Kilos: hi, how are you? :D
<smile> magespawn: not yet! :p dutch isn't included yet ;)
<Kilos> good ty smile and you?
<Kilos> whats all the spam?
<smile> I'm fine too :D
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Lol, that's no spam :)
<Kilos> anything more than 5 lines is spam i was told
<smile> The "spam" are languages thare are currently supported by my program WikiList ;)
<Kilos> before i even knew what a pastebin was
<smile> Pastebin makes only sense for over >5 lines :)
<Kilos> are those all languages
<smile> yes! :)
<Kilos> en=english
<Kilos> aha
<smile> yes :)
<smile> Kilos: http://pastebin.com/nx86Qeg4
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> thats a stupid pastebin man in future use slexy.org
<Kilos> much faster
<smile> will remember, Kilos  :p
<Kilos> whew lots in there hey?
<Kilos> you working hard my man
<smile> Kilos: That are lines which I need in order to support those languages :D
<Kilos> those are*
<smile> I even wrote a program, NiceAdd, to parse those 1400+ lines for me
<smile> :D
<Kilos> well done
<smile> thanks :) still busy ;)
<Kilos> you will be a mamba when you grown up
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> mamba=master or very dangerous snake
<Kilos> za slang
<smile> :DD
<smile> I learned how to use progressbar today
<smile>   prgParse.Value = (i / (arrInvoer.Count)) * 0.7 ;)
<Kilos> keep it up
<Kilos> magespawn, quick trip
<smile> to? :)
<Kilos> he was out somewhere
<Kilos> runs a taxi service
<magespawn> yup the meeting was canceled
<Kilos> for peeps that want to poach rhino
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> with cameras
<smile> :)
<smile> Cool :)
<smile> Over 1700 lines :p
<smile> Knowing that every line makes the parsing of a line slower, this is not good :p
<smile> Why are there so many languages in the world? :p
<Kilos> crazy hey
<Kilos> should force only english on everyone
<smile> :DD
<smile> The world would be a heck lot easier ;)
<Kilos> more understandable
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> more collaborative :)
<Kilos> but peeps like their own languages and cultures
<smile> :(
<Kilos> just the internet has made it difficult to be one language only
<smile> I hope once there will be an central translate website for everyone's benefit ;)
<smile> so that I don't need to translate "Edit" over and over again
<smile> :p
<Kilos> that will take years to come
<smile> But in the end.. ;)
<Kilos> yeah
<smile> 1817 lines already :p
<Kilos> in the end most peeps will use english most i think
<smile> In a moment, Gedit will say: CRASH
<smile> :p
<Kilos> then save it so long
<smile> I'm saving it every minute
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I don't know which limits will crash the program, so :p
<smile> Should try it.
<smile> :p
<smile> The text boxes of my program support more text than a computer ever can parse
<smile> :D
<theblazehen> kilos: copy the default settings over to your home directory
<Kilos> oh ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> NP. sorry I never responded earlier. was at school
<Kilos> np ty alot
<magespawn> later all
<charl_> theblazehen: were you the guy using RetroShare ?
<theblazehen> Charl: yeah
<charl_> theblazehen: i installed it now, running it for the first time
<theblazehen> awesome. message me your key?
<theblazehen> will add you when at PC
<charl_> ok just figuring out how to get my key out :)
<superfly> RetroShare? 
<theblazehen> go to add friend
<theblazehen> distributed p2p chat superfly
<charl_> ok seems like i need yours too
<charl_> now i also see how the connection works because it literally puts the ip address in the certificate text
<superfly> Hrm. interesting. Will have to install it and have a look. 
<theblazehen> charl send it soon
<charl_> ok
<charl_> interesting experiment
<Kilos> what is the diffs beteen these 2 commands please, as in what does one leave out
<Kilos> cp -r /etc/skel ~
<Kilos> cp -a /etc/skel ~
<Kilos> thats an options difference hey?
<theblazehen> yeah. not sure what
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: man cp :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm feeling like a bit of "teach a man to fish" today :P
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy you getting like the pro
<ThatGraemeGuy> read the options in the manpage and see if you can explain the difference ;)
<Kilos> one is archive and other is recursive
<Kilos> whatever recursive means
<ThatGraemeGuy> recursive means, "also include any files/dirs under the named dir"
<Kilos> aha ty
<Trixar_za> cp -a is implying the cp -r
<ThatGraemeGuy> yea, but it also does other stuff that may not be desirable
<Trixar_za> So while cp -r will just copy recursively, cp -a will copy recursively and pretty much everything else
<ThatGraemeGuy> primarily, you may not want permissions and ownership to be copied
<ThatGraemeGuy> especially if the source is owned by root
<Kilos> well we can try run both so nothing is left out
<ThatGraemeGuy> which /etc/skel is
<Trixar_za> True, but doesn't adduser already copy from /etc/skel ?
<theblazehen> Trixar_za: yep
<theblazehen> but this will make it not need to create a new user
<ThatGraemeGuy> got my afrihost mobile thingy earlier, if anyone is interested: https://twitter.com/ThatGraemeGuy/status/375235401209765888
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> thats fast
<Kilos> mtn you said ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's in observatory, pretty good coverage here
<ThatGraemeGuy> will try from home later, likely to be less great
<Kilos> aw this tower is a edge tower so no chance of such speeds
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm on the edge of the winelands, usually don't get 3G there
<Kilos> but you can on good days
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its cool for using in the car, much cheaper than using up my 3G, and also phone's battery ought to be better because wifi uses less battery than 3G
<Kilos> this tower is edge max
<ThatGraemeGuy> according to the coverage map, i'm about 3 houses too far for 3G
<Kilos> owch
<Kilos> external antenna
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't generally care though since i have adsl and use my wifi
<Kilos> yagi power
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> the mobile thing isn't meant to be used at home
<Kilos> how does it connect to pc?
<Kilos> thats double my 8ta download speed and 10 times upload speed
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, do you  follow us on twitter
<Kilos> @ubuntuza
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: it's a mifi device, you put the sim into it, switch it on, and it can support up to 8 wifi clients
<Kilos> that where relevant messages are tweeted like meetings etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can also connect to it over usb, but i didn't manage to get that working just yet
<Kilos> ah ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> didn't try very hard either to be honest
<Kilos> hehe working is working who worries about alternatives
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it @ubuntuza?
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> i do follow
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hows the perl going
<Kilos> or coming
<Kilos> im gonna reboot to kde
<theblazehen> good luck kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> byeeeeeeee
<Kilos> morrow ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> havva good night
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> any of others around?
<Kilos> been quiet fo a while
<Kilos> im on kde so cant see what the new toy is, some p2p thing
<Kilos> charl_: ^^
<Kilos> i think it was him
<Kilos> thats persont to person hey?
<magespawn> yes let me scroll
<magespawn> RetroShare
 * magespawn goes to google
<theblazehen> magespawn: yeah
<theblazehen> anyone got an idea of the size of all the ubuntu logs?
<magespawn> logs?
<theblazehen> yeah. Ubuntu's logs
<theblazehen> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<magespawn> looks like there is some talk about an android client for RetroShare
<theblazehen> magespawn: there is, but needs remote client
<magespawn> no idea, but it is only text?
<theblazehen> magespawn: yep
<theblazehen> all logs for 9 years
<theblazehen> (Not my math)
<Kilos> what is it just to chat in private?
<charl_> hi all
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, and for group chat. Cencorship resistant
<theblazehen> wb charl_
<magespawn> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ah group
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> yes Kilos 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> charl_: did you get my key?
<charl_> i'll look now
<Kilos> privet one on one here can be with dcc chat nick
<Kilos> private
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yeah, but needs freenode to run, and to find users
<Kilos> but no groups
<charl_> cool got it i will add you shortly
<Kilos> every day more new stuff
<magespawn> be very cool if they get it to run on android
<theblazehen> magespawn: yeah
<charl_> theblazehen: sorry it seems like i can't open it on my work machine from home
<charl_> theblazehen: X11 forwarding over SSH doesn't want to work for me now
<charl_> it works fine on my vps, i don't know why it doesn't want to work on my desktop at work
<theblazehen> charl_: ah ok, np
<charl_> maybe because X is already running locally
<theblazehen> ah ok:/
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> i use x11 forwarding on my vps too, for example when i want to open a picture attachment while reading my mail in mutt
<charl_> i use feh as my default image viewer
<theblazehen> yep
<theblazehen> I find it a bit too slow
<theblazehen> ah ok
<charl_> no i can't say that performance has been a problem at all, it actually works very quickly (for me)
<theblazehen> Wow... Network speed?
<charl_> dunno at work i'm on 1gbps at home on 60mbps
<charl_> my server is at hetzner on 100mbps
<charl_> ping from work is about 20ms and from home about 30ms
<theblazehen> Nice!
<theblazehen> I find that 2mbit is fast enough
<theblazehen> so desktop -> netbook
<theblazehen> wifi is slow
<charl_> wifi is always terrible, i don't use it
<charl_> except maybe well-optimised 802.11n
<charl_> but then you have to use 5.2ghz with two antennas and all that
<charl_> not the so-called "mixed mode" that's the standard on most home dsl/cable routers
<theblazehen> yep. 
<charl_> i have the ubee evw3200 and lemme tell you the wifi is complete sh1t
<charl_> it is one of these combination internet/telephone modems
<theblazehen> ah ok
<charl_> i want to desperately move to fibre but it's not available in my area and i haven't heard a single word of rollout either
<charl_> i was looking at this the other day and got quite bitter lol http://www.breedbandarnhem.nl/thuis/glasvezel-internet
<charl_> this i mean http://www.breedbandarnhem.nl/thuis/snelheden
<charl_> 250mbps for less than i'm paying now :(
<theblazehen> :(
<charl_> on more positive news i discovered a very nice (headless) im client yesterday http://www.centerim.org/index.php/Main_Page
<charl_> up until now i've been using http://www.gnu.org/software/freetalk/
<charl_> a pretty solid but very simplistic xmpp client
<theblazehen> ooohhh
<charl_> centerim is _much_ more powerful and also supports other protocols, apparently even irc
<charl_> not that i'm too interested because i use irssi for irc
<charl_> but it makes a heck of a lot better xmpp client
<theblazehen> charl_: I use quassel
<charl_> i try to do as much using headless software as possible
<charl_> then i can run it anywhere inside of screen and detach and reattach to it
<magespawn> quassel rocks
<charl_> only pieces of software i use regularly that is not headless are probably a browser and vlc
<theblazehen> charl_: You still use screen? All the cool kids are using tmux these days...
<theblazehen> magespawn: Agreed
<charl_> oh yeah i am a bit old-school you know :)
<magespawn> tmux?
<charl_> magespawn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmux
<magespawn> ty
<theblazehen> magespawn: Really nice TerminalMUltipleXer
<magespawn> ah right
<magespawn> i have used screen
<charl_> i don't really use the screen splitting much
<charl_> that's not something i even want
<charl_> i use a tiling window manager and i almost always use tabs instead of tiles
<theblazehen> charl_: usefull when in ssh
<theblazehen> and tmux has tabs
<theblazehen> C-b tabno
<magespawn> i like for running seperate wget sessions over ssh
<charl_> yeah sure but screen has that too :)
<theblazehen> seperate wget sessions?
<charl_> so why switch
<charl_> ctrl+a tabnumber
<theblazehen> While we're on the topic of debate.... Emacs vs vim ? /s
<charl_> vim :)
<charl_> lol here we start a war again
<theblazehen> vim :)
<charl_> for me i just started learning vi and the logical next step was vim
<magespawn> yes wget more than one iso by connecting to me server in the shop
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> not that i think emacs is any less
<theblazehen> Emacs: Eight megabytes, and constantly swapping
<theblazehen> magespawn: ah ok
<magespawn> not really proficient in either
<magespawn> what is that other screen manager? balibo or something like that?
<theblazehen> yeah, something like that..
<charl_> never heard of that
<charl_> link? i'm pulling movie results
<magespawn> let me google quickly
<charl_> thanks
<magespawn> charl_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<magespawn> never tried that yet
<charl_> yeah me neither
<charl_> hmmm i wonder about those key bindings
<charl_> they might interfere with other applications
<charl_> looks good though, maybe worth trying at some point
<magespawn> when there is time? lol
<magespawn> inetpro when you have got a second
<Kilos> haha your turn for an ai!
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<magespawn> lets hope not too much of one
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy what broke
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hell magespawn 
<psychicist> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> hell? hi psychicist 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i didn't think i was that bad
<Kilos> hello dont work with tab complete
<psychicist> hello magespawn :)
<psychicist> hahaha
<psychicist> yeah
<magespawn> ;)
<Kilos> now he will make you sweat first
<Kilos> grumpy old goat
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> no worries, people are busy
<inetpro> magespawn: what was that?
<magespawn> i have a sort of job related question
 * inetpro has not read the backlogs since early today
<magespawn> i have been offered a job at a local game reserve
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> magespawn: and?
<magespawn> looking after local network and everything onsite for 20-25 users, email is off site
<magespawn> very vague job description at the moment as it is a totally new position
<inetpro> sounds like a nice job to start with, what's the question
<inetpro> ?
<magespawn> any idea of what you think of as a salary?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> there it is
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> depends what you want
<magespawn> it sounds like a lot of work intially, but then largely routine from there, once everythinng is set up
<theblazehen> So I'm downloading all the ubuntu logs... 2004-2007 is only 1.4 GB
<inetpro> I would see a job like that as plain opportunity, grab it if you can and make the best of it
 * inetpro hates working for a salary
<magespawn> thats what i thought too, lots of opportunity to learn and grow, parent company is large
<inetpro> as long as you get more than what you earn now
<magespawn> way more, 4x more at the low end
<inetpro> then why not?
<Kilos> then there isnt actually any thinking needed
<magespawn> but then i make peanuts now, so thats not hard
<magespawn> big step, big change
<magespawn> exciting
<Kilos> inetpro: the guys here will help him if he snags somewhere so its all good
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... sometimes it's not that simple
<Kilos> even if there must be a few ai!'s added now and again
<inetpro> you can't possibly talk about everything in your job environment, can be risky
<Kilos> man the probs will be IT probs not personal stuff of the boss etc
<inetpro> obviously we try to help as far as possible
<Symmetria> <3 my parents are happy again and won't be bugging me for stuff to do any time soon
<Symmetria> I went and bought them a 64" samsung smart tv, loaded plex on it, pointed it at my media server and said there, have fun ;p
<Symmetria> now they can go watch tv and movies forever and a day ;p
<inetpro> Symmetria: wb, where have you been hiding
<Symmetria> all over the world :)
<Kilos> good to look after parents Symmetria keep it up
<Symmetria> ;p I fear the day when my mother starts asking me to find her specific content
<Kilos> get instruction manuals
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> coofee then bed. dont look like ians gonna make it
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro: coffie
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> magespawn: coffee
<magespawn> Maaz coffee 
<Maaz> magespawn: coffee is liquid code
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz: rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<magespawn> inetpro i am most definately taking the job, that was never the question
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, inetpro and magespawn!
<magespawn> too much all in one place
<Kilos> Maaz: thanks man
<inetpro> magespawn: just don't get into IT for the money
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<magespawn> Maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier magespawn my vriend
<inetpro> IT can be very tough
<magespawn> not at all, it is never only about the money
<magespawn> been a field guide for 10 years
<Kilos> once everything setup you can just ssh it all from the shop or your tablet thing
<Kilos> im sure everyone here wishes you all of the best magespawn 
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie nag oom
<magespawn> thanks Kilos 
<magespawn> sleep well
<magespawn> good night all
<theblazehen> night magespawn
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-05
<Kilos> hi theblazehen mazal Tinuva and other lurkers
<mazal> More oom
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<mazal> Ai sorry guys , testing something and need to in and out
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> so I flashed my S3 last night
<Squirm> running Paranoid Android 3.97
<Squirm> based on Android 4.3
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Snowy 
<Kilos> wb mazal what you testing?
<mazal> conky
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> What's the command again to see your Ubuntu release name in cli ?
<mazal> Nevermind , found it
<inetpro> mazal: lsb_release -a
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> oh and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> more inetpro ek dink ek het ian se kde seer gemaak, met daai ban ding
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ek het hom gese om all die samba goed wat hy kry te remove
<Kilos> maar het nou op my kde gekyk en hom gese wat moet in wees
<Kilos> so hopelik kom hy nou reg
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> guten morgen
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> hawkiesza says hi too
<Kilos> hi hawkiesza
<Kilos> wassup his irc
<Kilos> you the relay goodie superfly 
<Kilos> relay goodie=message passer onner
<inetpro> good morning superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: he's the proxy
<Kilos> haha ok now i understand it a bit more
<superfly> hi hi inetpro
<Kilos> proxyfly
<superfly> Kilos: he just doesn't remember to log into IRC
<Kilos> ah one of those that needs an admin guy to setup stuff to open on boot automatically
<Kilos> joking of course
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<superfly> hi psyatw
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi psyatw, superfly, Kilos ThatGraemeGuy, inetpro 
<Kilos> why you dragginf tail
<Kilos> dragging
<charl_> lol
<charl_> apparently there is more than one charl on this network :)
<psyatw> hi charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<superfly> yo charl_, ThatGraemeGuy
<mazal> Thanx inetpro , I always get confused with uname -r and lasb_release -a
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<magespawn>  howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> hi mazal 
<magespawn> hey guys, busy chat this morning
<mazal> Hi charl_ and others I haven't greeted yet
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<mazal> How's things going magespawn , haven't seen in long time
<Vince-0> Haai
<Vince-0> what's the vaab
<magespawn> good thanks, been busy driving
<Kilos> *	VAAB	Vanguard Aggressive Age-Based Option (fund performance)	
<Kilos> *	VAAB	Virginia Asian Advisory Board (est. 2001)	
<Kilos> *	VAAB	Visual Artists' Association of Bulawayo (Bulawayo, South Africa)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i hate acronyms
<magespawn> ah why Kilos?
<Kilos> i can never remember what they stand for
<Kilos> took a while to member imo
<Kilos> and imho
<magespawn> i am still not sure with some of them
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<magespawn> and yourself mazal? i see from the logs you have been here but not much
<charl_> what on earth is that vaab
<charl_> it's going crazy here again today
<magespawn> very cool, i always feel a bit .... , when it is very still
<Vince-0> ha! I mis-spell vibe
<magespawn> and look at the converstion that results
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> I'm a fire starter
<Kilos> Maaz, define vibe
<Maaz> Kilos: vibe n 1: a distinctive emotional aura experienced instinctively; "that place gave me bad vibrations"; "it gave me a nostalgic vibe" [syn: {vibration}, {vibe}]
<Vince-0> ha! bbl
<charl_> no this retroshare is a mess
<charl_> i am trying to add theblazehen but it's not working, just says connection in progress and then peer offline
<charl_> maybe you can only add a friend if they are currently online
<charl_> i'll try again later
<magespawn> charl_: might work that way for the intial connection
<charl_> yeah
<charl_> it's an entirely peer-to-peer based system, i am not a big fan of that architecture
<charl_> have you tried it yet?
<magespawn> no not yet, had my life somewhat turned upside down yesterday
<charl_> oh no, what happened?
<magespawn> something good, went to quote on a job and got offered a permenant position
<charl_> oh nice !
<charl_> congrats
<charl_> sorry need to go to a meeting bbl
<magespawn> no worries
<mazal> magespawn, very very busy and major changes in my life. Not much time hehehe
<Kilos> magespawn, what IT experience are they expecting
<magespawn> a good one?
<Kilos> and what servers are they using or do you get to choose
<Kilos> well you are good man
<Kilos> always believe in yourself
<magespawn> there is only desktop stuff there at the moment
<Kilos> with no network?
<Kilos> that will be lekker, you can do everything your way
<Kilos> might even get them to host wireless stuff
<magespawn> there is a local netwrok with wireless connection to internet through two different channels but not local servers as yet
<Kilos> and supply cash for towers and the licence bit
<Kilos> icasa
<Kilos> what distance are they all apart
<magespawn> not sure but not far at all
<magespawn> 2km at the most
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> this will help with the wireless
<magespawn> yup in experience if nothing else
<Kilos> and also they will surely want customers to have connection from the park as well
<Kilos> with tablets and so on
<Kilos> and fancy fones
<Kilos> where are they situated
<Kilos> in relation to your shop
<magespawn> just down the road
<ThatGraemeGuy> congrats magespawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> i told you the other day, hang in there, things happen when you least expect them ;-)
<magespawn> nothing signed and sealed yet, but thanks ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> got very scatter brained today
<magespawn> me^
<Kilos> hehe too excited
<Trixar_za> https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45011_10151901948619903_847908837_n.jpg
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> Trixar_za, why arent you studying with us?
<Trixar_za> Studying what exactly?
<Kilos> LPI for starters then python
<Kilos> join #linux-studies
<magespawn> Kilos: is our cheerleader and basher
<Kilos> be a good thing to add the LPI certificate to your cv
<Kilos> hi space drussell 
<magespawn> linux-studies chief whip
<Kilos> well i want to get to python man
<Kilos> hard work doing read the docs
<Kilos> its like if you want your pudding you first gotta eat all your food
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> clean your plate, there are peeps starving in africa
<Kilos> so you clean your plate 5 or 6 times a day and they keep starving and you get fat
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> "eat all your food, there are kids starving"
<ThatGraemeGuy> "well let them have my leftovers, everyone wins!"
<Kilos> hahaha
<Tinuva> heh
<Tinuva> remember the other day we talking about iftop vs others
<Tinuva> found one better
<Tinuva> trafshow is now my favourite
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> is it the ubuntu repo?
<magespawn> in^
<Kilos> must be i see it was in lucid
<magespawn> yup aptitude finds it
<Kilos> and netdiag might also be useful to clever peeps
<charl_> Kilos: hold on i thought you _were_ in africa lol
<Kilos> shows with trafshow in synaptic
<charl_> that's what europeans tell their kids :P
<Kilos> lol yeah charl_ 
<magespawn> seems to be a general thing to tell kids
<Kilos> oh trafshow comes in netdiag too
<Kilos> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/netdiag_1.0-17_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/trafshow.1.gz', which is also in package trafshow 5.2.3-0ubuntu2
<Kilos> what a biz
<Kilos> they each have the otherone in
<mazal> Guys what command will show me how many cores my cpu has ?
<Vince-0> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Vince-0> count starts at 0, so the number of cores and info is shown
<mazal> Thanx Vince-0 ;-)
<mazal> System settings in GUI reports 8 , that reports 4
<Vince-0> i7? its four cores
<mazal> Yep i7
<mazal> Wonder why system info shows x8
<Vince-0> multi-threading
<mazal> Aaah ok
<mazal> Danke
<magespawn> two threads per core
<mazal> Don't have an i5 pc here , just for interest sake , is i5 also 5 cores ?
<mazal> 4 even
<Kilos> ya quad
 * Trixar_za is going to miss Richard Stallman tonight :(
<Kilos> aw wassup
<charl_> where is he tonight?
<charl_> Trixar_za: ^^
<Trixar_za> In cape town
<Trixar_za> Let me get the location :P
<charl_> ah ok, he was in johannesburg last night?
<charl_> nvm i'm 10000 KM away :)
<charl_> last time i mean
<charl_> somebody still has to post a video of him, haven't heard anything of that yet
<Trixar_za> http://www.fsf.org/events/20130906-capetown
<Trixar_za> No, I think he's still coming to Jozi
<Trixar_za> Oh wait, no, that's Durban
<charl_> http://www.techcentral.co.za/richard-stallman-e-tolls-are-evil/43318/
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl_> Added by Duncan McLeod on 31 August 2013.
<charl_> there's also https://soundcloud.com/pljcbsn/richard-stallman-on-south
<charl_> added 4 days ago
<magespawn> there was also some video of RMS talking about e tolls
<charl_> please post link if you have it
<magespawn> let me search
<Vince-0> yooh, using sound cloud to distribute RMS audio. Doubt he'd be happy about that. Does soundcloud use free codecs?
<charl_> Vince-0: no idea
<charl_> there is a link from the above post to an ogg file
<charl_> probably just uploaded the ogg file
<Vince-0> at least the techcentral article links an ogg file
<charl_> pity there is no video
<charl_> what is this, 10 years ago ?!
<Vince-0> Durban's got a serious A/V system planned
<charl_> that's good to hear
<charl_> at least they have their stuff together :)
<Vince-0> UKZN anyways
<Trixar_za> Trouble with RMS is that his ideas are deceptively attractive
<Trixar_za> Added by Duncan McLeod on 31 August 2013.
<Trixar_za> Hehehe
<Trixar_za> I'd watch out for him with a sword
<Trixar_za> He might try to cut off your head to gain your power so he can become the one
<Vince-0> ha
<charl_> what ?!
<charl_> rms or duncan ?
<magespawn> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!
<magespawn> charl_: i cannot seem to find it at the moment, but one of the others did post it in the channel
<charl_> sounds like that old jet li film
<magespawn> i have to go get fish
<magespawn> Highlander
<magespawn> 1980 something
<magespawn> bbl
<Trixar_za> Yeah, old Highlander reference
<Trixar_za> not the TV series, because that featured Michael McLoed
<Trixar_za> They did do a cross-over where Michael and Duncan met though
<charl_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0267804/
<mazal> Bye everyone
<smile> :DD
<magespawn> charl_: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091203/?ref_=sr_1
<Trixar_za> Oh my bad
<Trixar_za> Duncan was from the TV series
<Trixar_za> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duncan_MacLeod
<charl_> oh ok i've never seen highlander
<ThatGraemeGuy> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere we are! born to be kiiiiiings we're the princes of the uuuuniveeeerse!!
<smile> ThatGraemeGuy: are we? :p
 * ThatGraemeGuy cuts off smile's head
 * smile feels that something's missing
<smile> :p
<magespawn> smile we are talking about the highlander movie ;)\
<Kilos> i thought you were all to young to have watched the highlander
<smile> :DD
<smile> I'm to young, as you can see :)
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> nah one of my favorite movies
<Kilos> and charl_ 
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEJ8lpCQbyw
<Kilos> the series was also good
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> suddenly i'm listening to some Queen :)
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> long time no speak to, how's it going
<smile> good! :D
<charl_> how is the weather in belgium today
<charl_> in nl it is very hot
<smile> hot, too :)
<charl_> 30 degrees right now where i am
<smile> I think it's even more here :p
<charl_> i am fortunate to sit in a building with air conditioning
<smile> :DD
<charl_> i will wait until late before going home :P
<smile> and I'm fortunate to sit on the east side of the building ;)
<charl_> 6km on the bicycle to my apartment
<smile> and not on the south :)
<smile> quite sportive :DD
<charl_> yes i am also sitting on the good side
<smile> Do you know Gambas? :)
<charl_> garnalen?
<charl_> had to google it first :)
<charl_> oh wait and this: http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<smile> :DD
<charl_> bah i used to program in qbasic
<charl_> if you could even call that programming
<smile> quickbasic? :p
<charl_> but now we're going 15+ years ago
<charl_> according to the wikipedia it's "Microsoft Quick Beginners All purpose Symbolic Instruction Code"
<smile> xD
<charl_> the screenshot looks familiar: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/01/QBasic_Opening_Screen.png
<smile> Gambas3 is cooler :D
<charl_> bah why not just learn python instead
<charl_> i mean it didn't even have a while loop only a for
<charl_> and you had to use gotos
<charl_> disgusting
<charl_> i used to hate it thats why i moved to c++
<charl_> we didn't have python back then :(
<charl_> you kids are too spoiled these days :P
<smile> I use it because GTK/Qt interface is great :D
<smile> :)
<smile> And because lazy programming take less time :p
<smile> * takes less time
<charl_> less time to write and more time to maintain
<charl_> python strikes a nice balance
<charl_> the force should be in balance, luke
<charl_> the source, the source should be in balance, use the source!
<smile> charl_: :DD
<smile> I need to improve/learn more C++
<charl_> you must defeat Darth Coder!
<charl_> qt is great with c++
<charl_> that's the only place where i ever used the qt framework
<charl_> but that was a number of years ago before nokia bought it
<charl_> back then it was still being developed by trolltech
<charl_> oh, it's actually owned by digia now, didn't know
<smile> I did know that :D
<smile> Gtk+ is great with Vala? ;)
<charl_> looking at vala now for the first time
<charl_> didn't even realise that existed
<charl_> does indeed look a lot like c#
<charl_> not too big a fan of all the syntactical sugar
<charl_> i would much rather just have java
<magespawn> i remember QBasic, still have a book on that on my shelf
<charl_> magespawn: shame on you, throw it away this instant :)
 * charl_ pukes all over the channel floor
 * smile is away
 * magespawn gets out a mop and bucket
<magespawn> was not so bad really, but would not like to do anything complex with it
<charl_> lol
<magespawn> monochrome snake was about it
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hii
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> lo Vince-0, oom Kilos
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> monkey not here
 * nuvolari is packing his cheerleading gear
<Kilos> for?
<nuvolari> RMS oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> nuvolari: so UKZN has an eletricity problem today
<Vince-0> if they can't fix it by tomorrow eve we're stuffed
<nuvolari> ... >;(
<Vince-0> ya
<nuvolari> Vince-0: does RMS runs on batteries?
<nuvolari> :P
<Vince-0> sussing backup options
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ack, got to run
<nuvolari> bbl
<Kilos> k
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I'll be back
<nuvolari> need to plan the our roadtrip
<Vince-0> can meet me in Umhlanga and take it from there
<Vince-0> I might need to pick up RMS at the airport
<nuvolari> I can only leave just after 15:00 :(
<nuvolari> ok, bbl for real
<magespawn> i got the job
<Kilos> well done magespawn  long congrats
<Kilos> coffe and rusks on you
<magespawn> Indeed
<magespawn> Was a bit stressful before i got the confirmation
<Kilos> im happy for you
<magespawn> Thank you Kilos
<Vince-0> ey! where's that
<magespawn> Big changes with nes chalanges
<Kilos> hulehule
<magespawn> Bonamanzi Game Park
<Kilos> nes?
<Vince-0> on naas
<Vince-0> beautiful place
<Vince-0> Bonamanzi its Zulu name, meaning "Look, Water!"
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> funny name hey
<Kilos> lotsa water all over natal
<magespawn> i will be the only 'computer' person on the reserve/farm
<Kilos> haha so no arguing
<Kilos> you can argue with us
<magespawn> lol and get lots of 'ai'
<Kilos> rofl ya
<Kilos> what are you classed as now magespawn ceo of IT services
<Kilos> must we say sir magespawn 
<theblazehen> Lol kilos
<theblazehen> BTW hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> hi back
<charl_> got retroshare working with theblazehen earlier
<charl_> once you've got friends added it seems to work really well
<charl_> have only tried it for text messaging yet
<nuvolari> congrats magespawn 
<nuvolari> !
<nuvolari> is the monkey in yet?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping ping ping
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> stranger
<charl_> hi sakhi 
<charl_> you at the uwc? used to work there
<magespawn> ty nuvolari 
<magespawn> not quite Kilos 
<Kilos> well if you the only pc oke there you must be the head of that depo
<magespawn> dep of one
<Kilos> same as ian
<magespawn> chief cook and bottle washer
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> and you cant pass the buck
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> yup indeed, no passing anything
<Kilos> fringe tonight on the idiot box
<Kilos> you can blame me, i got broad shoulders
<magespawn> pay you a consult fee
<Kilos> has their side got moving stuffs on that eat data? or just some pics
<magespawn> there a lot i think, flash, i think
<magespawn> can't really remember
<Kilos> oh against stlucia lake
<Kilos> are there still hippos and crocs there
<Kilos> and you can catch sharks 2 ks from the beach
<Kilos> i think they were zambezi sharks
<Kilos> nuvolari, apie jol man
<nuvolari> wa jol hy oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> ek weet nie
<Kilos> missed call of sms hom
<magespawn> Kilos: lots of hippos and croc, it is now the isiMangaliso wetland park
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> or iSimangaliso, not sure about that
<Kilos> whatever
<Kilos> fished up and down that estuary by skiboat almost nighly for 6 months
<Kilos> sjoe dunno if you were born yet
<Kilos> ian was 3
<magespawn> there is good fishing there lately, or so i hear
<magespawn> not a big fisherman
<Kilos> good way to forget there is a world around you
<Kilos> especially when they biting well
<magespawn> i will take your word for it
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all of ya. lurkers too
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<magespawn> good night all, remember tomorrow 20:00 #linux-studies
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-06
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<Superhuman> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> you eaerly magespawn 
<Kilos> hows things Superhuman 
<Kilos> early
<Superhuman> Good good
<mazal> Morning everyone
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> no i wasn't early, looks like i was disconnected at some point
<Kilos> wb magespawn you didnt show away earlier
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> looks like there was a whole load of disconnects mine was around 05:14
<Kilos> when to you start your IT carrear?
<magespawn> part time till the end of september, then full time from the first of next month
<Kilos> ah so another 3 weeks of poaching
<Kilos> what about your shop?
<Kilos> have to hire a geekchick to keep it going
<magespawn> i will keep the rental till at least the end of october
<magespawn> there are very few people with the skills here, and it doesn't really make enough money
<Kilos> you can still do other pcs and stuff weekends and evenings
<magespawn> yes, i will see how that goes
<magespawn> all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah but you got big school fees coming
<Kilos> so every bit will help
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> yes indeed, i get the feeling though that i must commit a 110% to this job or else they are not going to be happy
<magespawn> but if i can make them happy then things will go better and better
<Kilos> are you moving to the lodge
<Vince-0> Hii
<magespawn> besides it is a dream job for me, computers surrounded by the bush
<Vince-0> Pickin up RMS at the airport in a bit
<Kilos> lol you right
<magespawn> that was suggested, but not at the moment
<magespawn> hi Vince-0
<magespawn> cool beans Vince-0
<Kilos> i thought accomodation wold be part of the package
<Kilos> them perks
<magespawn> they did suggest it but i said not at the moment
<Kilos> lol then they got you day and night
<Kilos> i bet mommy is happy
<Kilos> mornin superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn, Vince-0, ThatGraemeGuy, inetpro, Superhuman
<superfly> (did I leave anyone out?)
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day :)
<magespawn> hey superfly ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> Kilos: it means for the first time in about 5 years we will cover all expenses and have some left over
<superfly> magespawn: you got a new job?
 * superfly is missing out so much on news at the moment
<magespawn> yup as it person for Bonamanzi GR
<magespawn> s/it/IT
<superfly> so what do you do?
<magespawn> new job so no real job discription in place
<magespawn> something like a small system admin for about 20-25 office staff and any guests
<magespawn> it is a completly new position though
<Kilos> gonna be a dream job methinks magespawn happy for you's
<magespawn> thanks Kilos
<magespawn> there is only one way to find out
<Kilos> and no move to big cities so thats great
<magespawn> well i am very lucky, in that i enjoy both, wife does not really like cities though
<magespawn> superfly that tends to happen when you are busy, it is only us lay arounds that know what is going on
<Kilos> ya but the fly is too busy
<Kilos> at least the pro gets an ai! in now and again
<mazal> magespawn, that's very nice. Wish I only had 25 users :P
<magespawn> mazal it is a step up from none
<mazal> Keep it as few as possible :-)
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> good morning all
<magespawn> hi barrydk
<magespawn> mazal indeed, it is currently 8 but with the planned expasions the top end is about 25\
<barrydk> Everyone good before the weekend?
<magespawn> hey hey its Friday
<barrydk> yea but look around the corner and youll see Monday waiting
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> BUT i like mondays
<barrydk> Me to cause they are so far from Fridays
<Mazal_Thun> hmm
<mazal> Sê iets
<Kilos> haha you tried that thunderbird chat
<Mazal> Ek try ja
<magespawn> i like the way twitter works in thunderbird
<magespawn> do not need a seperate client
<Kilos> oh does it work
<Mazal> Don't like this much though , xchat much better
<Mazal> I like this FB chat , it's nice
<magespawn> yup set it up the other day, this way it is os independant
<Kilos> you bored peeps go look at that os we were told about other day
<Kilos> the lightning fast one
<Kilos> Maaz, fast buntu
<Maaz> www.elementaryos.org
<Kilos> ubuntu 12.04 based i think he said
<Kilos> im stuck tween getting that or centos
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll be mr. debian in 2 weeks
<ThatGraemeGuy> all debian stuffs at the new job
<magespawn> nice ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> Kilos very slick youtube video ad/intro
<Kilos> thats cool ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> they would like you to pay for it but you can download for free
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> no tube for me magespawn 
<magespawn> those sorts of things always look good, the real test comes when it is installed
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> looks like the demo is on a fairly new machine
<Kilos> haha would be fast on an 1i7 hey
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello~
<nlsthzn> Hello uncle Kilos & everyone else :)
<Cantide> hi nlsthzn '-'
<nlsthzn> Cantide, alo
<Cantide> i completely forgot about Stallman today .-.
<Cantide> and it's in westville .-.
<nlsthzn> golden opertunity to see him...
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i reserved
<Cantide> but no transport .-.
 * nlsthzn doesn't have spelling assistance today so meh...
<magespawn> hi Cantide
<magespawn> where are you?
<Cantide> Queensburgh
<magespawn> not sure where that is
<Cantide> ammm
<Cantide> .-.
<Cantide> the edge of Durban
<Cantide> between Durban and Pinetown
<magespawn> yup i see now, google is my friend
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> brb
<magespawn> thats just up the road, could almost walk, lol
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> where are you?
<magespawn> Hluhluwe
<magespawn> http://goo.gl/maps/81Ynd
<magespawn> i think it is about the size of Queensburgh
<Cantide> hehehe
<Cantide> that is faaaaaaaaaaar from me .-.
<Cantide> but i'm not too far from where stallman will be speaking
<magespawn> if you want my precise location right now http://goo.gl/maps/OqQu4
<magespawn> Cantide: yes i meant you ar just down the road from westville
<magespawn> s/ar/are
<Cantide> i thought you meant from you :p
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yeah, i'm not too far from westville
<nlsthzn> "Mr. Stallman, I hurd you like mudkips!"
<magespawn> some of things marked on that map are no where near they say they are
<magespawn> as in kilos out
<magespawn> or kilo's out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Cantide, try one of the lug peeps, must be someone going
<Kilos> and nuvolari 
<magespawn> i think nuvolari and Vince-0 are going together
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> yeah, vince-0 mentioned that he may be able to pick me up
<Cantide> but i forgot to remind him ,_,
<magespawn> i think he is at the airport getting RMS now
<Cantide> oh waw >.<
<magespawn> kbmonkey: also said something about transport/lifts
<magespawn> try the dlug on g+
<Cantide> or walk to westville now :p
<Cantide> might take two hours .-.
<Cantide> ooh, it's on the _oooother_ side of Westville from where i am .-.
<magespawn> hitch, cycle, taxi?
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> not sure
<Cantide> will get more food right now though
<Cantide> cycle? i'd probably die xD
<magespawn> all for a good cause
<magespawn> lol
<Cantide> lol
<magespawn> bbl fish time
<nlsthzn> bye all
<nuvolari> I'm picking up kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> vince has the privilege of being RMS's chauffeur
<theblazehen> go vince-0!
<barrydk> Enjoy the weekend everyone
<Kilos> ty you too
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ho psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> afternoon
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> ho magespawn 
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> whew you still at work superfly or home already
<Kilos> we had no ceffee today
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> at work
<Cantide> i've just had some coffee now '-'
<superfly> about to go home
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and magespawn!
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<magespawn> Maaz thank you
<Maaz> magespawn: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> superfly: is that normal home time for  you?
<magespawn> nothing like coffee to brings the geeks out
<magespawn> Maaz programmer
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> cool
<magespawn> i am also out of here for now, later all
<Cantide> see ya
<Kilos> whew inetpro the last cold snap we had seems to have killed mulberry trees. all leaves and small fruits gone
<Kilos> hopefully they recover and bear again
<Kilos> hi psychicist nlsthzn Mezenir Snowy 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<psychicist> hi theblazehen 
<psychicist> hi nlsthzn 
<psychicist> hi Snowy 
<theblazehen> hi psychicist
<Kilos> hehe Snowy likes lurking
<Snowy> heya :)
<Kilos> hows things?
<Snowy> i do sometimes forget that i'm on autoconnect haha
<Kilos> lol
<Snowy> nah good... thinking of what I could build next with my arduino
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> dont you get alert popups or sounds
<Snowy> was cleaning the house :) before the wife comes home
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> i havent asked you yet Snowy , how much do you know about linux?
<Kilos> im looking for more peeps to join us in our study group
<Kilos> i forget who ive asked 
<Snowy> ah, well, i used to run gentoo back in 2006, then switched over to debian, and only recently, like last year switched to ubuntu
<Snowy> so i can setup a few things, and help myself
<Kilos> we are going to do the LPI course
<Kilos> you get certified once exam written
<Kilos> then we gonna learn python
<nlsthzn> I had notification sounds on for all messages... could figure out why the pc kept making a sound >.<>
<Kilos> hahaha
<Snowy> ah ok, would look into it, not sure what the pricing on that is atm
<Kilos> we learning for free
<Kilos> manual is free
<Snowy> oh? and then just the exam afterwards?
<Kilos> yip you can do a couple of example exams free to see how you shape then go do it when confidant
<Kilos> confident
<Kilos> we have our own study channel
<Kilos>   #linux-studies started by kbmonkey
<Snowy> sounds great... i actually have to get back to studying :)
<Snowy> i'll swing by :D
<Kilos> the lpi certificate is recognised world wide
<Kilos> youll forget if you dont make it auto connect
<Snowy> lol, will do
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> !seen trender
<Vince-0> So I've got RMS at my house tonight
<theblazehen> Woah Vince-0! Nice!
<theblazehen> Damn... I always wanted to have a chat with him... Any chance ? :D
<Vince-0> On IRC? 
<theblazehen> yeah
<Vince-0> I'll ask, he did take some sleeping tablets soo
<theblazehen> ah ok. Ty!
<Vince-0> he's retiring for the night sorry
<theblazehen> Ah ok :( well, night then
<theblazehen> I guess I can email him right? (I only have a gmail accoung :(   )
<theblazehen> account*
<inetpro> Vince-0: you should ask him to pop in here at some point
<inetpro> sad that he has to take sleeping pills 
<theblazehen> hi space
<theblazehen> Oh wait, I was planning on going to bed. Night guys
<inetpro> good night theblazehen
<Vince-0> ha! if he will even use IRC (non-encrypted hosted service)
<theblazehen> Vince-0: would he use retroshare?
<theblazehen> It's encypted with pgp, and p2p chat
<Vince-0> um, gpg or pgp ? pgp is no good
<Vince-0> I dunno, would have to ask him
<theblazehen> Oh, um i dunno. The good one
<theblazehen> with the keys, that you use for email
<theblazehen> Think its gpg
<theblazehen> yeah, it's gpg
<theblazehen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RetroShare
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-07
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya SilverCode 
<theblazehen> hi SilverCode
<Kilos> theblazehen, whats a lisp
<Kilos> explain in old peeps english
<theblazehen> Kilos: programming language, once used for AI
<theblazehen> Is said to be a very "eegant
<theblazehen> elegant* language
<Kilos> AI=artificial intelligence
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> intelligense
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> intelligence* not intelligense
<Kilos> oh it was right
<theblazehen> yep]
<Kilos> ai! what a schlep, i joined hi5 years ago to chat to someone for a week and now i keep getting emails so+so has bought your pet for so much, and i cant find how to delete the account
<Kilos> http://www.accountkiller.com/en/delete-hi5-account
<Kilos> i looked there but nowhere do i see delete or close
<Kilos> grrrr
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<charl_> Kilos: i'm good
<charl_> just trying to wake up :)
<charl_> whow there were a lot of ubuntu updates recently
<charl_> seems like i got a kind of attack on my mail server during the early morning hours http://paste.ubuntu.com/6074167/
<theblazehen> charl_: you run a mail server?
<charl_> theblazehen: yes, for myself
<theblazehen> nice. how much ram minimum?
<charl_> i run it on a vps at hetzner with 512mb
<theblazehen> I also want one...
<charl_> for a mail server you need practically nothing
<theblazehen> charl_: Got a good guide?
<theblazehen> I never managed to get one working
<charl_> apt-get install postfix ? :)
<charl_> i have no idea, maybe there are some guides if you search online
<charl_> i have been running mail servers for almost 10 years
<theblazehen> ty
<theblazehen> is that what you did?
<charl_> i just installed mutt which automatically installs postfix
<theblazehen> and will that give you imap access?
<charl_> left everything at the default configuration but make sure your /etc/hostname is set to a FQDN
<theblazehen> ah ok
<charl_> no
<theblazehen> ty
<charl_> it's not an imap server it's an smtp server
<charl_> mutt reads the mail from the local mail file
<theblazehen> ok. How do i get imap then?
<charl_> for me it's /var/mail/charl
<charl_> many years ago i experimented with dovecot
<theblazehen> ah ok
<charl_> but that didn't look like a really good server
<theblazehen> kk
<charl_> at a company i was working we ran exim
<theblazehen> ah
<charl_> much more solid mail server
<theblazehen> ty
<charl_> i don't like throwing open unnecessary ports so i try to keep that to a minimum
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> smtp i have no choice and postfix seems pretty solid
<theblazehen> ok
<charl_> today i'm going to try and get prosody running again
<charl_> 0.8 looked pretty good but didn't support ipv6 and i want all services running on my vps to be fully dual-stack
<charl_> so i ended up waiting until 0.9 was released which it has now been for a few weeks
<charl_> figured out i could configure mutt to read mail from imap at work a couple of months back, works really nicely
<theblazehen> ah ty charl_
<theblazehen> I'll give it a try again, but if I don't get it right, mind helping?
<charl_> theblazehen: sure ping me if you get stuck
<theblazehen> ty
<charl_> although i can't be of much use when it comes to imap, just postfix + mutt
<theblazehen> kk
<charl_> south africa is in the world-wide trends on twitter right now
<charl_> seems to have something to do with rugby though
<theblazehen> wow
<charl_> look on any twitter profile page in the worldwide trends box on the left
<Kilos> boks just beat aus
<Kilos> 38/12
<charl_> i have no idea about rugby but i assume it was a big victory
<charl_> with that score 38 > 12*3
<Kilos> yeah first time we beat them in brisbane
<charl_> oh in their own country?
<charl_> very nice
<charl_> pwned :P
<Kilos> tara is extatic
<charl_> we don't really have rugby in europe, only soccer
<Kilos> however you spell that
<Kilos> ecstatic
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> whatever
<charl_> :)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<theblazehen> hey Vince-0!
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> hello 0/
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, apologies I was offline, thanks for all the pings ;)
<Vince-0> haai
<kbmonkey> I love my new GNU + Linux inside sticker
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Nice :)
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello meneer Kilos 
<Kilos> did you guys enjoy rms
<charl_> hey when is the video coming
<charl_> i will keep nagging until i get it :)
<charl_> video or it didn't happen :P
<theblazehen> charl_: I'm also nagging... Still not happening
<theblazehen> Nag directly: smokestorm2110@gmail.com
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos very much
<Kilos> we got some funnies joined studies, they talk funny stuffs
<theblazehen> lol Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Kilos: Do you approve of " funny stuffs" ?
<kbmonkey> like jokes?
<Kilos> yeah but would be better if i could understand it
<Kilos> no man AI stuffs
<Kilos> with lisp
<kbmonkey> oh cool
<theblazehen> :D
<kbmonkey> who is doing lisp?
<theblazehen> cdh473
<theblazehen> Was talking about lisp machines
<Kilos> i need some AI to replace mine
<theblazehen> lol Kilos
<kbmonkey> haha
<charl_> smokestorm ?!
<charl_> lol who is that
<Kilos> oh that command didnt replace defaults enough to show the panel in kde
<theblazehen> charl_: other friend
<charl_> ok
<theblazehen> charl_: one who recorded RMS
<charl_> ah cool
<magespawn> good afternoon
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> i missed last night
<magespawn> got a bit caught up in the school AGM
<magespawn> I see there was a fair amount of activity
<theblazehen> Anyone need something done in python?
<charl_> theblazehen: how deo you mean?
<theblazehen> I'm not doing anything much tomorrow, and I have SSH to a VPS, so I wanna code some python
<Kilos> hehe teach an ibid to braai steak 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> Kilos: sure
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<charl_> theblazehen: i'm currently looking at this https://github.com/erindru/m2t
<charl_> theblazehen: in relation to this: http://www.openseedbox.com/
<charl_> theblazehen: in particular, this: https://github.com/erindru/m2t/blob/master/m2t/scraper.py
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> check it now
<charl_> there is some more info here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1680209/how-to-calculate-the-scrape-url-for-a-torrent
<charl_> the spec: https://wiki.theory.org/BitTorrentSpecification#Tracker_.27scrape.27_Convention
<Kilos> charl_, dont mess his brain now hes busy looking at ibid
<charl_> heh
<theblazehen> charl_: yeah?
<charl_> what i was thinking is it would be handy to be able to search for torrents via irc
<charl_> display the magnet link together with the seeders/leechers
<charl_> and total downloaders
<theblazehen> charl: good idea! 
<charl_> and by torrents i mean legal torrents, that is not of particular concern to me
<theblazehen> Kilos: don't really feel like installing all the ibid dependencies on my system :/
<theblazehen> charl_: lol :p
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> theblazehen: have you tried virtualenv?
<theblazehen> charl_: nope
<charl_> then you don't have to clutter your system with dependencies
<charl_> create a virtual environment and destroy it later
<charl_> http://www.virtualenv.org/en/latest/
<theblazehen> charl_: will it even work for pacman? (arch linux package manager)
<theblazehen> Why not normal chroot anyway?
<charl_> that i don't know
<Kilos> you clever peeps tell me what dependancies and packages must be installed on kde for the konsole to work/show
<Kilos> weve removed something
<Kilos> not konsole the panel with launcher sorry
<charl_> sorry no idea
<charl_> i just installed kubuntu-desktop and everything got automatically installed with it
<Kilos> there is surely a command that can show what all the panel needs
<Kilos> yeah thats the prob
<Kilos> i have to find them manually nmow
<Kilos> now
<Kilos> ians kde works but no panel and everything else works from konsole
<Kilos> what will this command do please
<Kilos> sudo ./install
<charl_> that depends on what you are trying to install
<charl_> the usual combination is ./configure make and make install
<Kilos> oh its not everything in root install
<charl_> this looks like something else
<magespawn> Kilos: if you 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' it should reinstall the desktop, but should only need to download the missing software
<charl_> this will execute the install script in your current working directory
<Kilos> im trying to get his basic install reinstalled so panel comes back
<Kilos> i think ive tried that magespawn 
<charl_> if it gets missing somehow it won't help to try and reinstall it
<charl_> unless you first remove everything but i'm still not sure
<charl_> Kilos: how did it go missing?
<charl_> isn't it already installed but the panel just got removed off the desktop somehow?
<charl_> i think if you right-click on the desktop there should be a menu allowing you to add the default panel back
<Kilos> he was banned from freenode because of open proxy thing so i got himn to remove samba and havp
<Kilos> and i dunno what else
<charl_> i don't know what havp is
<Kilos> it doesnt show add panel 
<charl_> very hard to say
<Kilos> some proxy thing
<charl_> if you removed a package that kubuntu-desktop depends on then kubuntu-desktop itself will also have been uninstalled
<Kilos> its something we removed
<charl_> i don't see how this would affect the desktop
<Kilos> he has the normal screen view but no panel or launcher
<charl_> and you can't add a new panel? bizarre
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: are we still on that?
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<charl_> how's it going
<inetpro> hi charl_
<Kilos> hi inetpro yeah
<inetpro> good and yourself, nice and warm in Pretoria today
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> much better
<inetpro> Kilos: you didn't follow my advice?
<inetpro> Kilos: create another user 
<Kilos> hmm... what didnt i follow
<Kilos> oh i mailed him to try that but havent had feedback on if he did
<Kilos> lemme try get him
<theblazehen> inetpro: did you go see stallman?
<inetpro> theblazehen: nope, unfortunately couldn't get away from my work
<theblazehen> inetpro: pity :( It was great
 * inetpro hates wasting time in traffic and away from the office
<inetpro> a video would be nice
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hello magespawn
<magespawn> how long do you spend in traffic?
<inetpro> magespawn: half an hour max is all I can take
<magespawn> yup traffic is not fun, i like driving, but traffic *bleeg*
 * inetpro enjoyed the video of Vint Cerf at Jozihub  last night
<inetpro> that event I wouldn't mind going to
<inetpro> rms is a bit too controversial for me
<theblazehen> inetpro: waiting for my friend still
<magespawn> from what i have seen his views are extreme, but he does present them and without sounding like a nutcase
<inetpro>  Vint Cerf Fireside Chat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgqEMSM1Gio
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> that ^^ was fun watching
<inetpro> bit long though
 * inetpro wbb
<charl_> inetpro: vint cerf! url please!
<charl_> :)
<charl_> oh sorry only saw it now lol
<theblazehen> OMF! Linux on my router XD
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> inetpro, sorry he didnt try it. he forgot. gets home and sleeps. we will try tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> much easier to test the basics first :-)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<charl_> lol
<inetpro> now where do we find the rusks?
<Kilos> ask and yell be directed
<charl_> in the oven, freshly baked
<charl_> dried
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> doop n ouma doop n ouma
<charl_> finally starting to cool down, it was a hell hole here the last two days
<charl_> i can breathe again :)
<inetpro> wish I could press a button and have rusks delivered from the shop now
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<Kilos> soon you will be able to
<inetpro> soon?
<Kilos> havent they got online pizza deliveries yet
<Kilos> everything will be done via internet
<inetpro> Kilos: yes but it takes a while
<Kilos> no instant food unless you have ratpacks
<inetpro> the hyperloop is what we need to speed things up
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperloop
<Kilos> whew connected to each house
<Kilos> no more home cooking
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i go sleep. night all you young vital peeps
<inetpro> hmm... young vital peeps?
<theblazehen> night Kil
<theblazehen> I expected tab complete to work...
<charl_> this one looks really good: http://bottlepy.org/docs/dev/
<charl_> i used to use this one instead: http://www.tornadoweb.org/en/stable/
<theblazehen> ok...
<charl_> the nice thing about tornado is that it was one of the first to support websockets
<charl_> that interface is not wsgi compatible though
<charl_> because you keep an open connection
<theblazehen> what about pyramid?
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> oh pylons?
<charl_> it was created by one of my former colleagues at stanford
<theblazehen> ah nice
<theblazehen> saw a talk at SFD
<charl_> a guy called ben bangert
<charl_> he was also one of the people behind lex machina
<charl_> that's how i know him
<charl_> http://www.linkedin.com/in/bbangert
<theblazehen> ah ok
<charl_> here's the history http://www.pylonsproject.org/about/history
<charl_> the initial version was really poorly documented but the current site looks awesome
<charl_> an extreme perfectionist that guy
<theblazehen> ty
<charl_> i don't understand what pyramid is though
<superfly> it's a web framework\
<charl_> or i mean, how it realtes to pylons, it's new
<charl_> reading http://www.pylonsproject.org/about/history
<charl_> i mean http://www.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/about
<superfly> pyramid = pylons + repoze.bfg
<charl_> ah ok
<superfly> pylons was a dead end in terms of architecture
<charl_> hmmm
<superfly> and the Pylons and the BFG teams had been interacting a lot
<superfly> so after a beer or two they decided to merge the two projects
<charl_> yeah why not, better software for all
<charl_> i lost track of what has been happening to the python world, have been out of it somewhat the last few years
<charl_> i am a big fan of tornado, was much better than the alternatives (at the time)
<charl_> for those that read german: http://www.heise.de/developer/meldung/Python-erreicht-Spitzenwert-bei-Softwarequalitaet-1948541.html
<charl_> a link i saw posted to #ccc on ircnet earlier
<charl_> basically talks about how python has some of the best quality code
<inetpro> charl_: nice link!
<charl_> ok i'm off
<charl_> have a good evening all
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> Arch Live USB install fully functional
<nuvolari> Bought an 8Gb flash just for that today
<nuvolari> now I need to find use for it :P
<nuvolari> besides laying in my cubby-hole
<nuvolari> you never know when a friend needs a resqueue
<nuvolari> *resque
<theblazehen> yay nuvolari!
<theblazehen> rescue*
<nuvolari> argh! it didn't look right :P
<nuvolari> thanks theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Lol. Night!
<nuvolari> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-08
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<Kilos> ohi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hello
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I thought you might be interested to know that I'm running a "distribution"of Android called CyanogenMod on my phone now.
<Kilos> on the s4?
<Kilos> or still s3
<superfly> s3
<Kilos> ill wait till they got the OS working on pcs then try again
<Kilos> too much to think about now with lpi and centos and hopefully python after that
<Kilos> superfly, has it improved the fones usefullness
<superfly> somewhat. my phone is smoother and faster
<Kilos> great
<Vince-0> I'm reflashing Android 4.3 today on a custom distro
<Vince-0> on a device that doesn't even have an unlocked boot-loader
<Vince-0> and doesn't have official 4.3 support but these XDA guys are magicians
<charl_> good afternoon all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Vince-0> surp
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<charl_> noticed that iptraf doesn't support ipv6, that's a pity
<charl_> apparently there's a bug for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptraf/+bug/451224
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<superfly> Vince-0: yeah. I'm running 4.3 here
<Vince-0> everything working?
<superfly> so far
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> where is everybody today?
<inetpro> or rather this evening
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<theblazehen> elsewhere
<inetpro> hi theblazehen
 * inetpro almost thought everyone had left the planet
<theblazehen> Lol, same here inetpro. You in #studies?
<theblazehen> yeah, you are
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> I forget that I'm there
<inetpro> just noticed all the chatter there
<theblazehen> cdh475 kinda weird...
<inetpro> ai!
<theblazehen> He once spoke about how he would like to murder his mother...
<inetpro> yikes!
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> say what?
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<inetpro> magespawn: when do you start?
<inetpro> magespawn: rephrase: when do you start at your new job?
<magespawn> tomorrow morning part time till the end of the month, then full-time from 1st October
<inetpro> ahh nice!
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> well just do me one favor
<magespawn> very big change of pace and direction
<inetpro> get rid of all the windows there
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.com/PhwAhV4T
<magespawn> sure?
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> inetpro i will do that if i can
<inetpro> nah, I'm just joking
<inetpro> don't force them to change
<inetpro> people don't like change
<inetpro> but it will be nice if you could convert more peeps to see the light
<magespawn> i think a lot of the in house hotel software runs only on win
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> but we will see how/if that can be changed
<theblazehen> wine?
<magespawn> a bit too complex for that i think 
<inetpro> well if we know what they run we can try to help you find better alternatives
<magespawn> most of the places use Opera and Micros
<magespawn> this lodge has something else not sure of the name
 * inetpro just noticed that the ubuntu community on G+ has 100,222 members
<magespawn> www.micros.co.za/micros-opera-complete-enterprise-software-solutions.html
 * magespawn just got zapped by a scorpion
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> magespawn: you serious!?
<theblazehen> :(
<magespawn> yup small one though thinnish tail
<inetpro> sounds like you're used to this kind of treatment
<magespawn> no sympathy from the wife, just a lecture about wearing shoes
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> magespawn: what does it feel like?
<magespawn> red hot needle in the side of my foot
<theblazehen> magespawn: sucks :/
<superfly> While I already knew it overall, I just read today that of all the species of scorpions, only something like 25 are actually poisonous
 * Symmetria waves from mauritius
<Symmetria> ;p I suppose there are worse places I could be doing from in
<theblazehen> I went there on holiday once!
<magespawn> i think it is this one http://www.scorpions.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=96&Itemid=19
<magespawn> nice Symmetria
<inetpro> and it looks like Intel has just started a new war against Ubuntu
<magespawn> why? news?
<inetpro> but then again, looks like it got reverted
<theblazehen> Yeah. No mir support
<magespawn> theblazehen: i can't seem to load that pastebin you posted
<theblazehen> magespawn: weird.. 
<theblazehen> magespawn: works here, should I send the text in a PM?
<magespawn> nah not serious
<theblazehen> ah ok
<inetpro> earlier this morning the following message was found inside some intel source code: "We do not condone or support Canonical in the course of action they have chosen, and will not carry XMir patches upstream. -The Management"
<theblazehen> yeah
<magespawn> well that is nice
<magespawn> got it now theblazehen
<magespawn> i am missing somethign here, what does tha mean inetpro?
<inetpro> magespawn: looks like bad blood between Intel and Canonical
<theblazehen> magespawn: great
<inetpro> and it looks like they don't want to Intel hardware to run Mir
<magespawn> what does that matter? if Canonical can write software that works on intel chips
<magespawn> or would intel block that somehow
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> well it will make it a bit harder for Canonical for sure
<theblazehen> yep
<theblazehen> Go wayland!
<magespawn> i didn't think intel did anything special to help Canonical anyway
<inetpro> well these kind of ructions are nothing new
<inetpro> and the sooner we have it the better
<inetpro> all open source platforms will benefit from it in the end
<inetpro> the better software will rise to the top
<theblazehen> yep
<inetpro> as long as things stay open everyone wins
<theblazehen> inetpro: true
<inetpro> Intel has been very pro open source for a long time
<inetpro> let's just hope they can sort out their differences soon
<theblazehen> yeah :D
<inetpro> although these ructions may be necessary from time to time they are never fun
<inetpro> people get hurt
<theblazehen> http://www.sciencexpo.org.za/sciencexpo/Expo.html#!home,projectview,466 if anyone's interested. My science expo project
<magespawn> nice theblazehen, and where did it go from there?
<theblazehen> Going to nationals on 26-28 sept :)
<magespawn> Is there a prize? Like sponsership to develop the software?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Not 100% sure
<theblazehen> Think there is if you do well at intel science fair
<magespawn> now that would just be ironic
<inetpro> theblazehen: nice job, well done!
<theblazehen> ty inetpro :D
<theblazehen> lol magespawn
<inetpro> theblazehen: so can you tell us more about your project?
<theblazehen> It basically modifies images that colourblind people can't see well, into pictures that they can
<theblazehen> It works by shifting the image along the dichromatic confusion lines of the CIE1931 colourspace
<theblazehen> you can try it at http://daltonize.tk
<inetpro> interesting
<theblazehen> yep :)
<inetpro> would be nice if you could load it as a filter as part of a mobile phone's camera
<inetpro> to see the effect in real time
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah, bit cpu heavy atm though
<inetpro> looks like you must have had a lot of fun doing it
<inetpro> what did you use to build it?
<theblazehen> inetpro: sorry for wait. I used php and python
<theblazehen> was quite fun
<inetpro> cool
<superfly> why not just python?
<Squirm> evening
 * superfly pushes buttons
<inetpro> wb Squirm
<theblazehen> superfly: php needed for wordpress 
<superfly> ugh, wordpress
<superfly> it's one of the worst
<theblazehen> superfly: dont press the bobby tables button, pls?
<theblazehen> superfly: Just used it for responsive design
<superfly> WordPress is a great example of how NOT to write software
<theblazehen> superfly: Agreed :/
<superfly> theblazehen: for plain old websites, I use Drupal
<superfly> written in PHP, but well architectured
<theblazehen> ty superfly. ATM i'm just using html + css + php processing script
<superfly> theblazehen: what other than the front page do you have on that server? surely WordPress is complete and utter overkill?
<theblazehen> superfly: Yeah, I nuked WP now. Just processing script, and CSS
<superfly> it would be faster to get something up and running in Flask than just setting up WordPress (or Drupal for that matter)
<theblazehen> I just used front page of one theme for it
<theblazehen> How long would that page be in flask or drupal?
<superfly> grab the HTML and CSS, stuff it into a template, done.
<theblazehen> superfly: template for ?
<superfly> theblazehen: flask would be a few lines of Python
<superfly> http://flask.pocoo.org/
<theblazehen> ty superfly
<inetpro> cocooncrash: wb
<magespawn> good night all
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> maybe I should think about this thing they call "bed"
<Squirm> I hear it's like real life - only better
<theblazehen> Lol Squirm yeah
<theblazehen> There is also "coffee"
<Squirm> akin to heaven?
<theblazehen> yes
<Squirm> maybe I should find myself some of this... "coffee"
<theblazehen> good idea
<Squirm> Maaz: "coffee" please
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<theblazehen> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> Squirm: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<theblazehen> ty maaz
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-01
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi captine  charl  Squirm  nuvolari  inetpro  and others
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> and Spekko  
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> and bduk1, Squirm and ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> interest bit of news
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/108914-south-africas-best-kept-broadband-secret.html
<nuvolari> o/ 
 * nuvolari val uit die bed uit
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy, Spekko, superfly 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Spekko> More Kilos & nuvolari
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> anyone know if a decent VPS I could use/rent? Looking to host a mail server
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't used them, but https://www.cloudafrica.net/pricing looks decent
<nuvolari> blackberry is a huge pain hrr!
<nuvolari> been trying for 2 days now to get the internet working
<nuvolari> I've configured the APN and I can resolve names and ping using the tools, but do you think the browser wants to 'see' the internet?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<SilverCode> morning Kilos 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  hoe gaanit
<charl> morning Vince-0, SilverCode, Kilos, nuvolari, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy, superfly, bduk1 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> ohi bduk1  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> Kilos: that's an interesting article, laser-based wireless is not a new idea (first time i heard of it was more than 10 years ago) but first time i hear about it actually being put to use
<charl> i think it's a nice idea for companies who have offices across the road, for example
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> the only major problem of course is that, say a bird or anything would fly in between, it would disrupt the signal
<Kilos> luckily birds dont fly slowly so its like only one dropped package
<charl> yeah exactly
<charl> i don't think it would be a huge problem in practise
<charl> although even an insect could disrupt it i think
<Kilos> ?
<charl> but let's say you would have two separate links some space apart, say on two opposite edges of the building
<charl> i think that would work really well
<charl> i really like that it uses visible light as the spectrum, no licenses necessary and very high bitrate
<Kilos> line of site between them is the important thing i think
<charl> yeah that would be a given, otherwise you have to set up long poles
<Kilos> lol
<charl> visible light afaik is very high frequency compared to microwave
<Kilos> very fast though hey
<charl> anythong > 1gbps is essentially fibre optic speeds
<charl> also visible light but then channeled through a glass or plastic fibre
<Kilos> they even higher extreme high frequency
<charl> well you can't go higher than visible light without causing a serious health risk
<ThatGraemeGuy> biggest downside for those things down here is that they don't cope with fog
<ThatGraemeGuy> and of course 2km isn't terribly great range for something like WUG used
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, "use"
<Squirm> thanks ThatGraemeGuy, looks decent
<ThatGraemeGuy> keen to hear your experiences if you try it
<ThatGraemeGuy> got one from webafrica a while ago, but performance was pretty hideous, especially as far as disk i/o is concerned
<Kilos> hi Golynx-  
<Golynx-> Hi kilos
<charl> hi Golynx- 
<Golynx-> Hey charl
<charl> :)
<Golynx-> I thought i was gona die
<Golynx-> I just got a lung infection
<Golynx-> Oh sorry this not a medical channel
<Kilos> ouch
<charl> what ?!
<Kilos> ai! again
<charl> freenode constantly under ddos now
<Kilos> looks like it
<charl> i wish they would release some more information - it would be extremely interesting to know what type of ddos they are receiving
<bushtech> pardon my ignorance but how do you guys see that?
<Kilos> normally freenode sends out a message explaining why they have network probs
<charl> bushtech: large amounts of users being connected due to ping timeouts or repeated netsplits from various servers in a short space of time
<Kilos> i think somewhere in you settings you can activate those messages
<charl> bushtech: indicative of connectivity problems which in this day and age usually relates to ddos
<charl> they don't always send out global notices anymore
<charl> there are too many ddos'es now, people just attempt to weather the attack
<charl> there is very little you can do about a modern ddos as an average server administrator
<bushtech> Ah, thanks.
<charl> it's an inherent vulnerability in the structure of the internet and needs to be solved on a backbone level
<charl> if bgp was intelligent (which it is not) it should be able to mitigate these types of attacks
<charl> but it gets tricky because ddoses are getting very tricky and advanced, difficult to block effectively without blocking legitimate traffic
<bushtech> and in the (hopefully) unlikelely event of getting hit at home what can you do short of pulling the plug?
<charl> for the price of a few euro you can get a ddos launched at any particular ip address via paypal via these so-called booters
<charl> *if* they can find your home IP there is nothing you can do other than pull the plug or maybe call your isp
<bushtech> phew!
<charl> but usually ddos attacks are aimed at servers
<charl> bushtech: http://top10booters.com/
<bushtech> amazing!
<charl> i have never been hit at home (that i know of) but at work we have regular ddos attacks
<bushtech> and you work in a normal business and not some top secret military installation?
<charl> our biggest ddos was 40gbps which is our actual internet capacity...
<charl> no at a university
<charl> afaik they are usually aimed at game servers, somebody loses at a game and ddoses the game server
<charl> little sissy boys
<charl> a case of "go home and cry to your mama"
<bushtech> Ah! disgruntled student?
<charl> no probably external parties that just randomly hit us
<charl> we run an irc server too
<charl> well, one of the student organisations run an irc server
<charl> s/run/runs/
<inetpro> good evening
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> the ddos is strong today
<charl> how are you inetpro, still mining ?
<inetpro> hmm... looks pretty normal to me
<charl> there are about 4 sites i use that are now under ddos for the last 4 days
<charl> 3 days i mean
<charl> one of my friends is also being ddosed right now
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> power went for a rest
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl  
<Kilos> what did i miss
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> wakey wakey
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi that
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-02
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1  and others
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> hi bduk1, Kilos 
<charl> silent here today
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<Kilos> hi inetpro  ThatGraemeGuy  
<StonedAlchemist> Kilos, hi
<StonedAlchemist> HOw are ya?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<StonedAlchemist> Ah not bad
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<charl> hi StonedAlchemist 
<charl> how's the weed today
<StonedAlchemist> Hi charl 
<charl> nice and sweet i hope ... :D
<StonedAlchemist> None today I'm afraid. I had some spectacular blen the weekend tho
<charl> good good
<StonedAlchemist> And how are you doing?
<charl> i'm doing well, just a bit tired
<StonedAlchemist> long work day?
<charl> nah i am busy building an ikea bed, spent three hours on it sunday and only got into bed late
<charl> yesterday didn't even have the energy but ended up going into bed late again due to other stuff
<Kilos> lol
<charl> need to finish the bed tonight because my mother is coming to visit in two days
<charl> don't like leaving stuff to the last minute
<StonedAlchemist> Why do they make those beds so hard?
<charl> yeah i'm sure they could have made it simpler but yeah, that's ikea for you
<charl> the instructions are also not exactly very clear, just a couple of simple diagrams with no text
<charl> probably saves a bunch in translation cost, there's a good reason why ikea is cheap
<charl> so you end up having to figure it out yourself
<charl> but that's not so bad, i enjoy the challenge
<StonedAlchemist> You may as well have built a bed from Lego's.
<charl> lol no i think that would have taken even longer :P
<charl> but it might actually have been simpler in fact
<StonedAlchemist> Now I totally want to build myself a bed with Lego's!
<charl> post pictures when you are done, that would be awesome
<StonedAlchemist> Lego death star bed. Took me a week to build just the regular lego death star..
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> :)
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> internet is unstable, Kilos :p
<Kilos> very i battle to open anything
<smile> oh :(
<smile> I know that feeling ;)
<smile> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/fast-delete/ or https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fast-delete/ <- my addon, choose your language ;)
<smile> or don't click if you struggle too much opening it :p
<smile> "Quickly deletes pages with a default reason on MediaWiki websites with many shortcuts."
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> i even battle to open oicpaste
<Kilos> picpaste
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi smile, Kilos 
<smile> hi charl :)
<Kilos> hi charl  
<smile> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/fast-delete/ ;)
<charl> looking
<charl> interesting plugin that, although, is it a good thing ?
<charl> you definitely don't want to randomly delete stuff, especially not by accident
<charl> and with a default reason even
<smile> charl: I made it myself ;)
<smile> I check and count everything before I delete stuff :p
<smile> and you still have to manually confirm with CTRL+2 :P
<smile> (or alt+shift+i)
<charl> ah i see
<charl> good for you that you got your own plugin developed though
<smile> :D yeah
<smile> just waiting for Mozilla to approve my plugin :)
<charl> and even made it into the plugins repository
<charl> gefeliciteerd jonge :)
<smile> :D dankje
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  wb
<smile> I made some custom versions of plugins before, but never this big :)
<nlsthzn> o/.
<smile> It was just wondering if I could do fixing of links more efficiently :)
<charl> smile have you done some stuff with greasemonkey before?
<charl> it's just plain amazing
<charl> i love it
<smile> charl: I have ;)
<charl> i did a small demo a while back for one of my colleagues
<charl> had to get a vimeo video to play automatically and repeat itself
<charl> he was amazed at how quickly it could be done
<charl> it's no trouble once you know how to use it
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> you can make an addon from a greasemonkey script, it's not that much different :p
<smile> I just wanted to bind shortcuts to it, not sure if it's possible with greasemonkey :)
<charl> yeah exactly
<charl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz5i171h_no
<charl> whow it is shocking to me how dumb these people are
<charl> they have absolutely no idea what they are talking about
<charl> but that leak is pretty disastrous though
<charl> it's this magical thing called the cloud and people can hack it
<charl> sugoi des ne
<charl> honto ni subarashii deshou
<smile> lol :p
<charl> and 4chan being a person
<charl> have you ever googled 4chan even, "nobody knows who he is"
<charl> whaaaaaaat
<charl> no i'm sorry it should be illegal to be this stupid
<charl> i mean this is cnn for crying out loud... this is why i don't listen to cnn
<smile> brb, fixing a small bug :p
<Kilos> hi r4tpoison  
<r4tpoison> Lol that's weird..
<StonedAlchemist> Don't know why my secondary nick is ratpoison??
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there Kilos 
<nlsthzn> btw linux fans, those with broadband and that like to game, Strife beta is now open and it has supported linux from day one
<Kilos> hey okes check these specs for me
<Kilos> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-VS3/?cat=Specifications
<Kilos> would this motherboard still need a graphics card as well
<Kilos> i have one to repair that had the graphics cards socket pulled right out
<Kilos> so lots little pins sticking up and been bent in all directions
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> sleep tight smile  
<smile> thanks! :D
<SilverCode> nlsthzn: you have a link for Strife beta?
<SilverCode> nm, found it
<SilverCode> was searching for "Strike" instead of "Strife"
<Kilos> hehe
<SilverCode> ...and it is a moba :(
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-03
<nlsthzn> SilverCode, sorry I was already in bed :p - yup it is a moba, but it is trying to make it more friendly by removing some of the things that make people behave badly in moba's :)
<nlsthzn> they don't succeed 100% unfortunatly
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1  charl  nuvolari  nlsthzn  and others
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<nlsthzn> allo everybody
<nlsthzn> hex chat spell checker in Windows full of crap...
<nlsthzn> grrr
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos? 
<nlsthzn> Weather better now I hope
<Kilos> good ty and you nlsthzn  ?
<nlsthzn> ok thanks...
<Kilos> just starting to warm up now 
<Kilos> hopefully
<nlsthzn> finally :p
 * Kilos hopes
<Kilos> been a long winter
<bduk1> Watter winter???
<bduk1> When??
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shurrup jy
<bduk1> ok back in my corner
<Kilos> ek het nie n vet laag wat my kan warm hou nie
<bduk1> Ek ok nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek het baie koud gekry hierdie winter
<Kilos> en die koue het al in april begin
<bduk1> There was two days that was a bit cold but i'm still wearing short sleeve shirts everyday
<Kilos> oh you one of the thick skinned peeps
<bduk1> Didn't even put my second short sleeve shirt on on those cold days
<bduk1> dikvel
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> i have a long sleeve shirt on now and 2 track suit tops
<bduk1> kilos from Alaska
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> and up till yesterday wore a sheep skin woolen jacket on top of all of it
<bduk1> I will burn up if i have to do that, i only got long pants on cause i have to
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> I'm looking to purchase a lot of fiber
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Squirm> anyone have any good, decent, reliable suppliers? Preferably Durban but can push Jhb
<Squirm> We can't find anyone that really wants our business
<Squirm> all COD
<Kilos> what do you want to buy?
<Squirm> fiber
<Kilos> sjoe moving up hey
<Squirm> well, slowly...
<Squirm> we're putting it in this year, but only going to start lighting it next year
<Kilos> have you got fibre to there?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> we have it around campus
<Squirm> makes our backbone
<Squirm> all of our long runs are fiber
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> did you look at the link i put in here yesterday first thing
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Kilos> new tech stuff as fast as fiber
<Squirm> I saw that
<Squirm> but it'll cost a little more
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> and won't really work here
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> LOS, Lightning, Mist, etc
<Squirm> bbiab
<Squirm> and cost
<Squirm> :P
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<bduk1> hi Squirm you can try this guy Harry Schoeman from IT Extention solutions. 0826011801. He did some fibre for me. 
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<bduk1> You can also try BERTUS VAN STADEN
<bduk1> Cellular No :	(083) 310-7047 from Hensta. They re-fibre my whole prison a few years ago.
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Spekko, bduk1, inetpro, Squirm 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks :)
<Maaz> no problem, charl
<charl> finished the bed build yesterday evening http://i.imgur.com/zpldFDK.jpg
<charl> it looks nice !
<charl> took about 7 hours
<Kilos> hehe at least its done
<charl> i'm glad i'm thoroughly tired of it
<charl> now it's good i have a bed to sleep on so i can rest it out
<Kilos> mattress?
<charl> yes i got it in the other room, still need to roll it out
<charl> will do that tonight
<charl> still sleeping on my old bed for the moment
<Kilos> roll it out?
<Kilos> camping mattress?
<charl> no it's a pocket-spring mattress
<charl> but they deliver it in rolled up form
<charl> typical ikea
<Kilos> lol
<charl> the swedish are good at rolling
<Kilos> im still in the age of a steal bed frame with wooden head and footboards
<charl> "they see me rolling, they hatin'"
<Kilos> steel
<Kilos> and sealy posturepedic or slumberland mattress
<charl> i think i had one of those mattresses when i was a kid, i don't even know anymore
<Kilos> you definitely cant roll them up
<charl> nah that won't work
<charl> but a pocket spring mattress rolls up easily
<charl> because you have individual pockets that can be compressed
<charl> those are the best sellers now at the ikea
<charl> they are comfortable and give good support
<Kilos> had a ruf international i think it was called, but beds seem to follow exxes
<Kilos> you can still fight for the house but you lose the bed everytime
<charl> lol
<charl> hmmm ipv6 died
<inetpro> charl: ipv6 died?
<charl> inetpro: yeah there seems to be a routing problem somewhere in amsterdam
<charl> so i lost my connection to wilhelm
<charl> connected to kornbluth now
<inetpro> ai!
<charl> ah i see it's fixed now, brb
<charl> it's interesting to me how ipv6 traffic increased over the last year, doubled at the amsix
<charl> https://ams-ix.net/technical/statistics/sflow-stats/ipv6-traffic
<magespawn> how all
<magespawn> dy
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> looks like my quassel is misbehaving
<Kilos> hehe
<charl__> what the heck is up with freenode today
<charl__> more ddos or something ? srsly ?
<magespawn> not sure just got here myself
<charl__> hi magespawn 
<charl__> there was an ipv6 problem too today in amsterdam it seems
<charl__> interwebs are on the fritz
<magespawn> yup
<charl> this is why i *hate* nickname registration
<charl> it's such a hack
<charl> you people keep arguing with me, irc was not designed like this
<magespawn> i am seriously struggling with a centos system running asterisk right now
<magespawn> anyone know what this means 1859 segmentation fault /sbin/kudzu 
<Kilos> isnt Squirm  the centos man magespawn  
<magespawn> got it right
<Kilos> good man
<magespawn> it looks like the power to the dahdi card was faulty
<Kilos> battling on your own makes it easier to remember the solution
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> document all these fixes you find
<Kilos> for future reference if nothing else
<magespawn> it does make it easier, you sometimes find a lot more tools/info/skills on your way to the solution too
<magespawn> right i am off to bath, then bed and tv for a bit, and sleep. good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<arnaud__> Hello Guys
<arnaud__> hello 
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-04
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Squirm> morning
 * Squirm eyes bustech
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> and bduk2  inetpro  ThatGraemeGuy  superfly  StonedAlchemist  charl  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> & everyone
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos, Squirm 
<charl> hi bduk2 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl 
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi Kerbero[dsp] 
<Kerbero[dsp]> hi charl 
<Kilos> hi Kerbero[dsp]  
<Kerbero[dsp]> that was not a restart but an internet failure as usual
<Kilos> you quiet hey
<Kerbero[dsp]> hi oom kilos
<Kilos> ya our webs not too wonderful
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you lad?
<nlsthzn> ah sorry uncle Kilos ... I am good too thanks
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Kilos !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  howsit
<Vince-0> ay kak busy 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> busy is good if you are getting paid for it
<Vince-0> to a point!
<Vince-0> I haven't forgotten about your stuffs
<Kilos> ya i spose
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> im not going anywahere soon
<Kilos> anywhere either
<Vince-0> so what's interesting?
<Vince-0> did you see the new ubuntu community team mail list here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<Kilos> everything been very quiet here
<Kilos> yeah bvut still gotta sign in there
<Kilos> but
<Vince-0> ya it's a mail list
<Kilos> im signing in now
<Vince-0> *subscribing
<Kilos> ya that thing
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> do you use gmail? I have list 100 lists subscribed and neatly organised in labels so I don't miss a thing
<Kilos> i have 3 gmail accounts
<Kilos> last one i made when trying to get to you guys on G+ hehe
<Kilos> there, i think thats done
<Vince-0> you'll get a signup Email and a confirmation
<Kilos> i have done that
<Kilos> tried the reply way
<Kilos> you must see it?
<Kilos> opposite of clever person
<Kilos> domdonner
<Vince-0> admin replies like that won't go to the public list
<Kilos> oh you not doing it?
<Vince-0> doing what?
<Kilos> being the admin guy
<Vince-0> oh that's not my list
<Vince-0> that's Danel Holbach's list - he works at Canonical
<Kilos> aha
<charl> good evening people
<charl> hi Vince-0, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Vince-0> surp
<charl> hi drussell 
<drussell> charl: hey!
<charl> :)
<charl> this wireless at schiphol airport is total crap
<charl> [  3]  0.0-13.6 sec   896 KBytes   538 Kbits/sec
<superfly> charl: I thought that was normal?
<superfly> (horrible wireless at airports)
<charl> yup :(
<charl> low latency but low bandwidth too here
<charl> bbl
<charl> ok back, turns out starbucks has electrical outlets (!!)
<charl> chai tea ftw
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy cahrl
<magespawn> woops
<magespawn> howdy charl 
<magespawn> long daty
<magespawn> day
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<charl> ah :)
<charl> how is the wireless and the voip doing magespawn 
<magespawn> not bad, sorted out a problem with one asterisk install where the hard drive too full too boot
<magespawn> been really struggling to get out one adsl sorted though
<magespawn> but that is mostly a telkom problem
<charl> how's it going with neotel, weren't they going to introduce some competition ?
<charl> bbl
<magespawn> charl not nearly there yet 
<magespawn> Kilos http://www.hostinger.co.uk/
<Kilos> sec me looks
<Kilos> That looks good ty magespawn  
<captine> evening all
<magespawn> howdy captine 
<Kilos> hi captine  
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<charl> hi Kilos, everyone
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> these free hosts make me nervous
<charl> where is the catch... there's gotta be a catch
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yip normally its in the fine print
<charl> yup
<charl> "all your data are belong to us" or something similar
<charl> i don't trust it for one second
<Kilos> but some give 500m free and you pay for more
<charl> ah, it always goes like that
<charl> nah i rather pay a few euro per month and get a real vps from some company with some guarantees
<Kilos> not are belong, belongs is the way to say it
<charl> yes i know Kilos, it's an internet joke
<Kilos> oh sorry
<charl> "all your base are belong to us"
<Kilos> lol
<charl> it's actually from a japanese game that was (very) poorly translated into english
<charl> not that it would have been the first
<Kilos> i actually have a free one on weebly that ive forgotten about
<Kilos> i forgot what i wanted a host for
<charl> irc related stuff... running bots/bouncers etc, running mail/xmpp
<charl> free web hosts, there are a million
<Kilos> oh ya my bot
<Rynomster> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  howsit
<Rynomster>  good thanks and you?
<Kilos> good tks, just falling asleep here, hehe
<Rynomster> nice! yea it is already past your bedtime I think
<Rynomster> [23:13:11] <Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> lol ya long past
<Rynomster> [23:33:37] <Kilos-> night peeps. sleep tight. 
<Rynomster> mmm nah not long past
<Rynomster> its around your usual
<Rynomster> hehe
<Kilos> its this minetest game that keeps me up
<Kilos> i used to go sleep at around 9pm
<Kilos> night surfer data kicks in at 11pm
<Rynomster> lol
<Rynomster> :D
<Rynomster> minetest?
<Kilos> dont you know it?
<Kilos> lekker game, clone of minecraft and free
<Kilos> in ubuntu repos too
<Kilos> only we use the minetestc55 version
<Rynomster> 4.9 is in the repos
<Rynomster> i just killed myslef
<Rynomster> myself
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the c55 has lots more stuff i think and ThatGraemeGuy  has a server running for us
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you killed your connection too
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<somaunn> Hello
<somaunn> hello guys 
<somaunn> can someone help here by telling what is gen.xyz
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-05
<bduk> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  inetpro  charl  bushtech_  and others
<Kilos> nlsthzn  toooo
<Kilos> hi r4tpoison  
<inetpro> goeie more
<r4tpoison> Mornin Kilos 
<r4tpoison> HI inetpro 
<r4tpoison> oh 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wbb
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things Kilos/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> good ty and you magespawn  ?
<magespawn> getting better got the group adsl back up, not running at full speed but people can work at least
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> Maaz seen inetpro
<Maaz> magespawn: inetpro was last seen 1 hour, 39 minutes and 24 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-09-05 00:15:33 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-09-03 09:07:54 PDT
<Kilos> half speed is better than standing still
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> have you an idea why its not full speed
<ThatGraemeGuy> our new office is going to have 100Mbit fibre \o/
<Kilos> lekker
<magespawn> awesome ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> Kilos Telkom made some changes at the exchange that changed out line from 10 down to 4
<Kilos> ouch , fight with them
<magespawn> all the time Kilos, all the time
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> there is another ping program, i cannot remember what it is called, any ideas?
<magespawn> inetpro told me about it
<magespawn> linux cli stuff
<Kilos> mtr
<magespawn> thats it ty Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i have the full command to run somewhere lemme see
<Kilos> magespawn  mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<magespawn> ty Kilos, all those commands should be available on the man page
<magespawn> right got to run
<magespawn> chat later
 * Kilos hates man pages
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: sounds like you'd be better off being a windows user, you seem to hate so much about the *nix way of doing things :-p
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you a late comer so missed all the experience with man pages
<Kilos> man used to be the pros first response to just about everything
<Kilos> now he accepts i dont understand them
<Kilos> windows is for peeps without linux friends
<Kilos> hi shellcomplex  
<Kilos> hows zeref
<shellcomplex> hi Kilos
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> hi Kilos, shellcomplex, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> hi captine  bushtech  and others
<Kilos> yo Vince-0  
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi :D
<smile> 11/20 for statistics :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> 18 would have been better
<Kilos> but well done lad
<smile> :D
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<smile> bye! :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-06
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  inetpro  Squirm  and others
<bushtech> Hi Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi bushtech  howsit?
<Kilos> is die winter nou verby?
<bushtech> Kilos: I'm good, at least it's warming up and my signal seems to be better
<Kilos> thats our biggest probs hey, cold and bad signal
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> actually my signal is good
<bushtech> Yeah, lol
<Kilos> time for veld fires not verby yet
<bushtech> that's for sure
<bushtech> had a biggie last week, burned down half of Dikgathlong( the old Twin Rivers Aventura resort)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<charl> morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi StonedAlchemist 
<StonedAlchemist> Hi charl 
<StonedAlchemist> Howsit going?
<Kilos> ohi Gremble  
<Kilos> wb
<Gremble> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<Gremble> ipython is pretty cool
<smile> hi :p
<Gremble> hello smile 
<Gremble> On a bad day, are you 'frown'? :o
<charl> hi smile 
<smile> ? :o
<smile> @ Gremble 
<Gremble> haha It was a simple joke from my side, don't worry about it :P
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> yay there is some life here
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<smile> hi! ;)
<smile> have you seen this, Kilos ? :p
<smile> https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:DodeLinkMeldingen-current.png
<Kilos> nope lemme look
<Kilos> under 3000 now
<smile> yes! :D
<smile> 2546 currently :)
<Kilos> keep it up
<Kilos> 0 is better
<smile> yeah ;)
<smile> end december, I will probably reach that, Kilos :)
<Kilos> haha are they payinig you?
<Kilos> paying
<smile> nope :p
<smile> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/Smile4ever
<smile> and this https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/SmileBot
<Kilos> you been busy hey
<smile> that's right! :D
<Kilos> keep it up lad, you doing a good job
<Kilos> werethose all error 404
<smile> no, also error 403, wrong redirects etc :p
<smile> or getaddress failed = website down
<smile> :p
<smile> (timeout error)
<smile> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overleg:Steve_Ditko <- example
<Kilos> or check your spelling
<smile> where? :)
<smile> you mean type errors? ;
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> no man ive had times when a link failed
<smile> Oh yeah. :p
<smile> that's what I call small fixes :)
<Kilos> and the browser says check your spelling
<smile> that's right :)
<Kilos> well keep it up soon those probs will be fewer
<smile> I did 52 pages today, yesterday I did ~100 and the day before that I did 200 pages :p
<smile> So we're quite advancing :p
<smile> Today is a bit misleading, because I fixed problems at a larger scale with my bot, but those aren't reflected in the counts :p
<smile> I'm going to bed now. Good night :)
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<smile> thanks! :)
<smile> you too :)
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> how are things in za land tonight?
<Kilos> getting warmer so lekker
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> warm beans better
<magespawn> do you know how to show spaces in commands in the terminal?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> superfly  you should know
<superfly> I know nothing, you can't blame me!
<Kilos> magespawn  why do you want to show them, spaces are just that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> how to make spaces show
<magespawn> as in sudo cp /media/magespawn/The Deep Blue/Desktops /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<magespawn> see the The Deep Blue in the middle?
<Kilos> i just see gaps
<magespawn> if you type it like that the terminal does not execute the command
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> also finding paths with spaces dont work
<Kilos> i often rename stuff so i can show a path
<Kilos> rename The Deep Blue to thedeepblue
<superfly> magespawn: quote it or escape the spaces
<magespawn> cp: cannot stat ‘/media/magespawn/The’: No such file or directory
<magespawn> cp: cannot stat ‘Deep’: No such file or directory
<magespawn> cp: cannot stat ‘Blue/Desktops’: No such file or directory
<magespawn> there is away to do it but i cannot remember
<magespawn> like so superfly '/media/magespawn/The Deep Blue/Desktops' ?
<superfly> yuhuh
<magespawn> cp: omitting directory ‘/media/magespawn/The Deep Blue/Desktops’ is that because it is a directory
<magespawn> i should use -r ?
<Kilos> magespawn  try rsync it
<Kilos> im just groping
<Kilos> or drag and drop it to where you want it
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<magespawn> the -r worked
<Kilos> cool remember that now
<Kilos> write it down then lose the paper
<magespawn> so the command should be sudo cp -r '/media/magespawn/The Deep Blue/Desktops' /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<Kilos> well done
<magespawn> i think those can be single or double qoutes
<Kilos> you just needed some moral support
<magespawn> quotes
<magespawn> indeed, rubber duck, ty
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> could also be sudo cp -r /media/magespawn/The\ Deep\ Blue/Desktops /usr/share/xfce/backdrops
<magespawn> the back slash is the escape character as far as i know
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-07
<Kilos> hi Cantide  gremble  StonedAlchemist  Squirm  and others too
<gremble> Hello Kilos 
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<StonedAlchemist> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> how clever are you guys?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> chicken
<smile> hi :)
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/p552x414/10547748_10152492486625528_2763122705383127673_o.jpg
<Symmetria> lol I took that earlier 
<Symmetria> my fiance in the photo
<StonedAlchemist> The lady or one of the elephants?
<StonedAlchemist> :)) Just kidding. Nice pic
<StonedAlchemist> Although it's not a too good idea standing around while an entire elephant herd is only a few paces away..
<Symmetria> stoned heh, we were with professional guides who have been doing this for 18 years, they know whats safe and whats not 
<Symmetria> those elephants actually came within 5 meters of me 
<Kilos> what a lekker day , we reached 30 degrees today
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<Symmetria> heh its bloody cold here right now
<Symmetria> with the wind coming off mount kilamanjaro
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-31
<mazal> Mornings
<superfly> good evening
<thatgraemeguy> good aftermornoon
<mazal> Wow thatgraemeguy
<mazal> Morning :)
<barrydk> Mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal barrydk and superfly 
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<Kilos> ohi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/136884-telkom-integrated-data-wallet-launched-use-your-adsl-on-mobile.html
<thatgraemeguy> I wonder what the catch is?
<thatgraemeguy> i.e. what stops me from just buying an ADSL capped account and using it on mobile, which would be cheaper
<MaNI> it does explicitly say their *capped* data in the description
<MaNI> unless thats just bad journalism
<thatgraemeguy> yes of course
<thatgraemeguy> but even so a 20GB capped adsl account is WAY cheaper than 20GB of regular mobile data
<MaNI> ahh sorry, thought you said uncapped account
<thatgraemeguy> so there must be a catch of some sort
<MaNI> hopefully nothing, it would be nice to finally stop being ripped off for mobile data, but there must be something
<thatgraemeguy> like limited to 512kbps, or whatnot
<thatgraemeguy> keen to see the Ts & Cs eventually
<MaNI> I suppose if it pushes lots of mobiles users who don't have ADSL to get ADSL it can be worth their while
<MaNI> fixed monthly line rentals and whatnot instead of sporadic as needed data purchases
<thatgraemeguy> I supposed they would validate whether you had an adsl line
<thatgraemeguy> and if they're clever they only let the mobile work if you have an active adsl connection at the time
<thatgraemeguy> otherwise i just buy a nice 20GB adsl account and use it on my telkom sim, all while still using ISP X on my adsl router
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> probably tied to the line rental is my guess
<MaNI> pushes more people to return to renting lines from them and helps them make money that way (and win back the market)
<MaNI> from there they can slowly increase data prices or upsell people in other ways on the ADSL
<thatgraemeguy> yeah but there has to be some way to prevent someone with an already-existing line from just scoring cheap mobile data
<thatgraemeguy> i've had adsl for 10 years, they aren't winning a new account with me, so what stops me from getting 10GB of mobile for R99 using this? mmmm
<thatgraemeguy> guess i'll just wait and see
<MaNI> maybe
<MaNI> or maybe they just don't care about the losses from existing ADSL users who also use lots of mobile
<MaNI> I've no t been following closely but we have crazy statistics where most of our 'broadband' is now mobile and stuff
<MaNI> The ADSL network is pretty much their only asset they have that their competitors don't - if they let trends continue it will become irrelevant and everything will be mobile - so growing the ADSL userbase might be worth it
<thatgraemeguy> growing ADSL is a temp measure at best, it's all about fibre nowadays
<MaNI> I'm an example - I don't have an ADSL line I just connect via wireless to the office and use the office internet - with this I would possibly be forced to at least consider going back to renting an ADSL line
<MaNI> well ADSL/fibre - growing the fixed line non wireless userbase
<thatgraemeguy> maybe trying to boost adsl numbers because its essentially free money at this stage, then plough the free money into fibre
<MaNI> but yeah will be interesting to see the final t&c's
<MaNI> maybe there will be a 'for up to 100Mb a day' limitation or something to keep it sane
<thatgraemeguy> I wanted to use wireless to the office too but it isn't physically practical for me right now sadly
<thatgraemeguy> so spolied with 100M fibre here and 2M adsl at home :'(
<thatgraemeguy> I know, #firstworldproblems
<MaNI> my office internet is sadly just ADSL no fancy fibre stuff, but still better than having my own
<MaNI> plus I swore to never deal directly with telkom ever again
<MaNI> after they spent like 2 years harassing me for money that I didn't owe them :p (plus all the other torment I've had dealing with them over the years)
<MaNI> if I couldn't connect to the office I'd probably just be on a wisp
<magespawn> good morning
<pieter2627> afternoon all
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, and hi there as well
<inetpro> Cryterion: you still be looking for me?
<thatgraemeguy> [11:01:56]     <Cryterion> someone please tell inetpro I'm sick of waiting for him, I can't take it anymore, I'm going to throw myself off a cliff
<magespawn> okay then
<inetpro> yikes!
<thatgraemeguy> too much? :)
 * inetpro going to the edge of the cliff to go look for him
<inetpro> eish!
<kulelu88> RIP Cryterion 
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice afternoon. God bless
<thatgraemeguy> by.... oh
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ehlo
<Kilos> lol at cr
 * inetpro failed to find him 
<inetpro> and now he's lost for ever?
<Kilos> lol
 * pieter2627 rofl
<magespawn> chat later home time
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos ... how you feeling today?
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn , still sleepy but good ty
<Kilos> and you?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks... also very sleepy, baby bear doesn't seem to need sleep >.< - and starting work again tomorrow :'(
<Kilos> lolol
<nlsthzn> well I am also just about off... have a good evening all :)
<Kilos> night nlsthzn  sleep tight
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos> so clever peeps what do you all suggest as our alternative to flash that will work in any browser
<Kilos> im not a chrome or firefox fan
<inetpro> Kilos: the alternative is no flash
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> it's either flash or it is no flash
<inetpro> flash must die!
<inetpro> good evening btw
<Kilos> but adobe isnt supporting linux anymore
<Kilos> hi my pro
<Kilos> i saw gnash and light something
<Kilos> also saw html5 
<Kilos> do none of them work?
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<inetpro> Flash is not only unnecessary with today's streaming technology, but can open users up to major security vulnerabilities
<inetpro> hello Cryterion
<Cryterion> see ThatGraemeGuy been up to mischief
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lolol
 * inetpro happy to see he found his way up the cliffs again
<Cryterion> <thatgraemeguy> [11:01:56]     <Cryterion> someone please tell inetpro I'm sick of waiting for him, I can't take it anymore, I'm going to throw myself off a cliff
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> anyway, sorry been out most of the day
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> no problemos
<inetpro> Cryterion: I net you didn't say that ^^ ?
<inetpro> I bet*
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> inetpro and Kilos, got an update to that xls offgrid thing you should look at
<Cryterion> did some corrections and added a few extra calculations into it
<Kilos> oh yes i remember something about that
<inetpro> xls offgrid thing? hmm...
 * inetpro forgot about loadshedding already
<inetpro> and all the alternative power ideas
<Cryterion> think I emailed it to you last time, if you interested, yeah loadshedding seems scarce atm
<inetpro> been way too busy with other stuffs
<inetpro> Cryterion: I remember
<Kilos> yes please Cryterion im interested
<Cryterion> I'm still looking into it anyway, savings at the end, costly now, but pays off at the end
<Cryterion> hold on will try send in a moment
<Kilos> no rush lad
<inetpro> Cryterion: just email me the updates as well when you have a chance
<Kilos> ohi superfly hows you and family?
<Cryterion> ok, will do for both you and Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: we're OK thanks
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: Death of Flash inches closer as Mozilla blocks Firefox plugin http://mashable.com/2015/07/14/mozilla-disables-flash/
<Cryterion> They already implemented by default
<inetpro> and then: Google's Chrome to start auto-pausing Flash ads on Sept. 1 http://mashable.com/2015/08/28/google-chrome-autopause-flash/
<Cryterion> I don't use google or their browser
<inetpro> Cryterion: I know
<Cryterion> prefer duckduckgo.com as a search engine
<inetpro> :-)
<Cryterion> Can't use google if they can't track you
<Kilos> haha i use it too
<Kilos> and i notice when you install midori you get the option to open midori or midori private browser
<Kilos> just the flash thing is a prob
<inetpro> as much as you can not trust Google you can also not trust most other services out there
<Kilos> ya i agree but i want my site to work
<Kilos> even forgotten how to get to login there
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> who was the yola guy here?
<Kilos> oh inetpro i havent asked for a while how you and the family are
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> good, good thanks
<Kilos> you must be a bit better with it warming up
<inetpro> too hot for me now already
<Kilos> oh my
 * inetpro prefers below 30°C
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Saturday was 34°C when I checked at about 16:00
<Cryterion> 2hrs 52mins left of winter
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> not that we really had a winter
<Kilos> always a late cold snap to come kill fruit
<Cryterion> yeah like 2 weeks ago or somewhere around there
<Cryterion> even 3
<Kilos> yeah i think maybe another one or two might show up
<inetpro> Kilos: I hope not
<inetpro> strawberries are blooming nicely now
<Kilos> like last year all mulberries were wiped
<Kilos> yeah i have some fruit showing as well
<Cryterion> possibly, never know what those Haarp antena's are planning
<kulelu88> you can't avoid google if you use the internet
<kulelu88> google analytics, google ads, google cdn, etc.
 * Cryterion will sort his pepper seeds out this week
<inetpro> kulelu88: hmm... 
<Kilos> lost many of my plants by forgetting to water them
<inetpro> google only knows the tip of the iceberg about the interwebs
<Cryterion> kulelu88, I kill those ad's and report that they block the page (cause they normally do)
<Kilos> i actually have 2 peppadew plant that didnt die to the roots and are sprouting again
<Cryterion> kwl, want to get some of my Trinidad chilli's going, Hottest chilli out apparently
<Kilos> hotter than habinero and 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> jalapeno
<Kilos> peppadews make nice pickles for peeps that cant handle the very hot stuff
<kulelu88> you guys must be loading the masalas also
<Cryterion> Arguments are it's hotter than the Trinidad Scorpion (Genius Records) as it's a mix of it and another
<kulelu88> Kilos eating a hot hot bunny anol
<Kilos> i just by masalas
<Kilos> buy
<Cryterion> try a Trinidad 7-Pot /Pod 
<Cryterion> gets the 7 from 1 being enough to spice up 7 pots of stew
<Kilos> i will as soon as im fixed up
<Kilos> no energy for gardning atm
<Cryterion> getting back into it
<kulelu88> how'd your operasie gegaan? Kilos 
<Kilos> i only go for that on the 22nd
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but meantime meds keeping me lazy
<Kilos> either sleeping or with lappy on tummy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> they have advantages
<superfly> Bunny show
<superfly> *chow
<Kilos> yummy food
<Kilos> wbb reboot needed
<melodie> evening greetings
<Kilos> security upgrades all the time even with 14.04.3
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> Kilos: don't sigh. they're good.
<Kilos> yes i agree superfly but it means that things are getting worse doesnt it
<melodie> Kilos no it doesn't
<Kilos> hi melodie 
<melodie> they are as they always have been
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> evening greetings Kilos 
<melodie> ok, the new Malinux is mostly ready, I would like to find a graphist who can step in for a little work, to make the plymouth theme a custom, using the logos and wallpaper of the spin
<melodie> is there any one here who could offer to do that?
<Kilos> oh my is raffy busy
<melodie> yes, as usual
<Kilos> dont think we got grahics peeps here
<melodie> he did the header for bentovillage.me but instead of a few days it took him 2 weeks
<Kilos> eish
<melodie> hello peeps! Is there a graphist on this chan? :D
<Kilos> maybe you the one that needs to slow down
<melodie> certainly not
<Kilos> hehe
<melodie> if I do that I'll miss the train when it comes by
<Kilos> even bees rest now and again
<melodie> I need the job done for the day before yesterday ;)
<melodie> yes, at night
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you dont even rest at night
<melodie> night is the best time to work without being disturbed by the noisy humans!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<melodie> good night Kilos keep on well!
<Kilos> ty  you too
<Cryterion> night everyone
<inetpro> good night 
<kulelu88> yo superfly . I've made some major progress!
<superfly> kulelu88: you've decided to come for an intervie?
<superfly> *interview
<kulelu88> haha. Do you guys need a data scientist? 
<kulelu88> I'd sure love to spend a little time in cpt
<superfly> yes
<kulelu88> hire me from October to March <3
<superfly> we do have an internship programme
<kulelu88> I'm planning on using nbconvert to make my ipython notebook into a nice slide presentation
<melodie> hi kulelu88 superfly 
<kulelu88> yo melodie 
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm keen to see it in action
<superfly> but first, I need some sleep. night all!
<kulelu88> Peace superfly o/
<melodie> gn superfly 
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-01
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Morning magespawn
<magespawn> hey mazal how be life that side?
<mazal> Ok thanx and you magespawn ?
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<mazal> Morning thatgraemeguy
<superfly> guten morgen
<magespawn> all good mazal
<magespawn> good morning thatgraemeguy superfly 
<mazal> Morning superfly
<pieter2627> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<melodie> hello
<stucomplex> hi
<thatgraemeguy> hiii
<magespawn> cheers all, home time, chat later
<captine> evening all.  long time
<melodie> hi captine 
<captine> hi melodie 
<inetpro> uh oh
<inetpro> good evening
<melodie> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi melodie
<inetpro> why is everyone talking about the new google logo, was there something wrong with the old?
<Cryterion> I like the first few moments of the new google logo, not that rest btw
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<sakhi> Hi
<kulelu88> yo new guy sakhi 
<inetpro> kulelu88: he's been here before 
<inetpro> sakhi: wb
<sakhi> kulelu88: :) 
<sakhi> ohi inetpro 
<sakhi> Evening #ubuntu-za
<kulelu88> intro yourself sakhi . 
<sakhi> kulelu88: where do I start... Hi Everyone My name is Sakhi and I'm an open source addict my additon started in 2001 and I have never looked back.
<kulelu88> so you started before ubuntu existed sakhi 
<sakhi> kulelu88: yes.
<kulelu88> sakhi: which OS did you start with?
<sakhi> Debian woody
<sakhi> Fedora as well as other flavour of *nix, your side? 
<kulelu88> Mint 
<kulelu88> you a S.African? sakhi 
<sakhi> kulelu88: yes.
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-02
<superfly> zzzzz
<Kilos> hi mazal en ander mense
<mazal> Môre oom
<GnikLlort> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> :)
<Symmetria> morning :)
<Symmetria> who here has strong regex foo ;p
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<thatgraemeguy> Symmetria: not sure if mine is "strong" but lets give it a try
<Cryterion> Mornings
<Symmetria> lol got it sorted
 * Symmetria is about to do something interesting :P
<Symmetria> Im turning on v6 for 2 and a half thousand corporate customers
<linda> Hi kl
<linda> Kilos, 
<Kilos> hi linda 
<Kilos> real linda or jan?
<linda> Its the imposter again, visiting Lind. Shes on ADSL now!
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> im just switching to lappy
<linda> Is there a way to set the touchpad to remain off? It keeps on coming on again after restart
<Kilos-> im here now
<Kilos-> yes in settings somewhere
<Kilos-> i have mine auto off when i plug in a usb mouse
<Kilos-> but im on kde so not sure what you look for in unity
<Kilos-> mine says turn noff touchpad when pluggin in usb mouse
<Kilos-> just needed to tick one little block
<linda> Is that on your system settings?
<linda> Let me Google a bit
<linda> OK Kilos  ill love and leave you for now
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Sjoe maar dis stil
<mazal> Gaan alles so goed en niks breek nie ?
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> hows this for a bash command line:
<Symmetria> PTP=0; CLIENT=4096; for i in `cat dia-clients |awk -F "CID" '{print $2}'|grep [0-9] |sed s/://g |awk '{print $1}' |sed 's/\r//g' |sed 's/\n//g'`; do PTP=`expr $PTP + 1`; CLIENT=`expr $CLIENT + 1`; printf "Allocation for CID %s: 2c0f:fe40:%X::/48 PTP: 2c0f:fe40:4000:%X::/64\n" $i $CLIENT $PTP; done |more
<magespawn> good morning
<pieter2627> morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn pieter2627 inetpro and others
<pieter2627> hi Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pieter2627> good thanks
<pieter2627> hello qwebirc38860, welcome to the ubuntu za channel
<qwebirc38860> Hello pieter2627
<magespawn> hi qwebirc38860 
<qwebirc38860> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> qwebirc38860: welcome to ubuntu-za, is there something we can help you with, or are you just here for a casual chat?
<pieter2627> ken enige van julle n boeresport aktiwiteit wat nie vreeslik bekend is nie maar wat wel lekker en maklik is?
<gremble> Evening folks
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> and everyone else
<melodie> hi Kilos 
<melodie> have you read the news on the #ubuntu-africa chan?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hi melodie lemme go see
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<inetpro> guten Abend meine Damen und Herren
<Cryterion> inetpro Kermit und Uwe?
<inetpro> Cryterion: ?
<Cryterion> <inetpro> guten Abend meine Damen und Herren
<Cryterion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFHk4MRTvZk
<inetpro> oh my goodness, you mean there's a song with that title?
<inetpro> yikes!
<Cryterion> yep, in german too, guess you talking the news side
 * inetpro just meant to say a friendly hi to everyone :-)
<inetpro> sounds like a nice song that
<Cryterion> yip
<Cryterion> yeah, midnight show ;)
<inetpro> and I even like the Kermit guy as well 
<inetpro> don't know the Uwe guy though
<Cryterion> Don't know them either, sounded very much like Falco though
<Cryterion> but anyway, Gute Nacht, ich werde schlafen
<kulelu88> are there a lot of germans in SA?
<inetpro> zzZ...
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-03
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Gaanit daar ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<barrydk> More almal
<dlPhreak> Moning
<pieter2627> good morning barrydk inetpro Kilos thatgraemeguy and all others
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 barrydk inetpro 
<pieter2627> somedays are really becoming warm
<pieter2627> while we seem to have skipped the windy conditions where i live
<Kilos> ya aug winds are late
<pieter2627> heard potch had them already
<Kilos> hopefull some rain toady and tomorrow
<pieter2627> i just have to get into the garden first before it starts
<mazal> Morning dlPhreak, thatgraemeguy , pieter2627
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo 'lo
<mazal> pieter2627 here with us it's still too cold for rain :(
<dlPhreak> mazal: hello.
<pieter2627> mazal: last week we reached 28C and cloud are constantly forming
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<Kilos> dlPhreak has anyone welcomed you to ubuntu-za
<pieter2627> hi dlPhreak and welcome to the channel (unless i'm mistaken)
<Kilos> or you an old guy back from a long break
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i must sort alerts here somehow
<dlPhreak> Hehe thanks Kilos. I come here sometimes. ^__^
<Kilos> good, always welcome and join chts or ask for help or help others battling
<dlPhreak> I'll try.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> glad to have you onboard
<Kilos> hi stucomplex 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 1 day, 10 hours, 54 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-01 19:17:27 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-09-02 17:17:57 PDT
<Kilos> hmm..
<gremble> Good afternoon
<magespawn> cheers home time
<gremble> Good afternoon ya'll
<stucomplex> hi Kilos
<pieter2627> might be back later
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> wb Kilos 
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone 
<Kilos> hi inetpro ty sir
<Kilos> im mskinnering about you
<inetpro> eh! 
<Kilos> and fly
<Kilos> you will read about it it one of the future newsletters
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<inetpro> you're not allowed to be this secretive 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> if you look on locoteams youll get an idea
<inetpro> uh oh! 
<smile> hi :)
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi smile gremble 
<smile> hi Kilos & gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos & smile 
<smile> I bought a switch, but no network cable, lol
<smile> :D
<gremble> Call it wireless and you're set
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Welcome back magespawn 
<magespawn> ty gremble 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi melodie 
<melodie> hi Kilos 
<melodie> have you received my answer?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> not yet 
<melodie> Kilos mail seems to take long to arrive in your country
<melodie> I sent the reply back to your mail several hours ago
<Kilos> melodie  i think the reply function is faulty at launchpad
<Kilos> can you send as a new mail to the list please
<melodie> I'm not registered at the list and I replied to you only
<melodie> do you want me to re-send it to you?
<Kilos> yes please
<inetpro> yikes! These unexpected rains are most welcome 
<Kilos> and you should get registered on the list
<Kilos> lekker hey inetpro 
<Kilos> melodie  remember you said i win :)
<inetpro> the hail not so much but we can live with that 
<Kilos> any moisture is welcome
<inetpro> amazing how we jump from one extreme to the next 
<melodie> Kilos for the time being my schedule is full
<melodie> perhaps later in the season, but no promise
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> Kilos I just sent back the mail to you, the adress is "you@ubuntu.com"
<melodie> is that ok?
<melodie> where "you" is your name that starts with "ms" and ends with "r" :D
<Kilos> yes mam
<superfly> inetpro: So, if I download and install the Windows version of Foxit PDF reader, it runs perfectly in WINE, and I can actually read those retarded SARS PDFs.
<superfly> inetpro: Just a hint.
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> those financial PDFs are such a PITA
<MaNI> not just SARS all finance related places seem to do it
<Kilos> ty melodie ive forwarded it
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/afrinic-stats-publish.pdf
<Symmetria> some interesting stats about IP addresses in africa
<melodie> ty Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty 
<Kilos> :)
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> not too sure but the network seems to kick me off at a about the same timeevery night
<magespawn> and back
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> superfly: thanks
 * inetpro has given up on SARS
<inetpro> best to spend the few minutes in a queue and get it over and done with
<Kilos> im gonna say night here so long guys
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> meeting in 5 mins with only one applicant then i sleep
<Kilos> night inetpro superfly 
<Kilos> and magespawn and others
<magespawn> good night all
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-04
<pieter2627> morning all
<mazal> Morning pieter2627
<pieter2627> it seems that i should not have talked of the warmth yesterday - had a storm last night and it is COLD
<mazal> indeed
<mazal> Here it's winter again :(
<pieter2627> such news makes my face more like :D
<pieter2627> summer was almost too quick anyway
<mazal> I hate cold , I need heat
<pieter2627> i don't think the cold will last long
<mazal> Can someone tell me where in Kubuntu do you create groups and link users to said groups ? I can only find user creation
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> mazal: i know only of the terminal way... sort of
<pieter2627> morning inetpro 
<mazal> After much googling it seems it was completely removed from 14.04 system settings which doesn't make any sense. I then also did in terminal.
<mazal> Bad decicion though from their part
<Kilos> morning all and inetpro 
<pieter2627> morning Kilos seems that the rain has not finished
<Kilos> hope fully ya pieter2627 
<Kilos> we got 8mm only
<pieter2627> our broken meter shows 60mm
<ghostcomplex> hi guys
<ghostcomplex> i've got a python-gtk application that i've managed to package into a .deb file. currently when I install the program it installs in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/,
<ghostcomplex> so in building the application it is seeing the python program as a module which is incorrect.
<ghostcomplex> how can I tell the debian rules file to install the application in /usr/share/ ?
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> chat later 
<stucomplex> hi guys
<Kilos> hi stucomplex 
<stucomplex> I posted a question earlier about packing a python3 gtk application. I've managed to package it as a deb, but the python part keeps getting installed in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/
<stucomplex> I'd like the whole application to be installed in /usr/share/
<stucomplex> How can can I modifyu the debian/rules file to install to this location.
<Kilos> hmm... you already too clever for me
<stucomplex> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> wait a bit for the guys to finish family time
<Kilos> superfly  or inetpro might be able to guide you
<Kilos> superfly  is a puthon mamba
<Kilos> and inetpro is mrfixit
<Kilos> oh btw do you wany to join us , the za loco that is?
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> ive been busy outside and/or sleeping most of the day
<stucomplex> i saw some details abou tthe za loco, I'll read up and see
<Kilos> have you seen our site stucomplex 
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.info i think it is
<Kilos> join can join from there iirc
<Kilos> also the mailing list, i think about 80% of our linux peeps dont do irc often
<Kilos> if i disappear power is gone guys
<Kilos> stucomplex   type in /j #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> i think i have found you some help
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> hi inetpro wat ai!
<inetpro> sanibonani 
<Kilos> nog hael
<inetpro> nee oom Kilos, waar kry jy bg adres? 
<Kilos> is dit verkeerd
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sorry stucomplex https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> i got mixed up with the africa channel
<inetpro> always check the topic 
<inetpro> how are you otherwise Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> i forgot sorry
<Kilos> im alive atm. lol otherwise im ok ty, just hurts some to sit here
<Kilos> 18 days hopefully till they cut and fix
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<superfly> stucomplex: hrm. that's a good question. I'm not sure where mine is installed these days.
<superfly> stucomplex: I use the python tools that come with Debian packaging
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-05
<stucomplex> superfly: do you perhaps have a project I can look at to see the debian/rules or the setup.py files?
<magespawn> good morning
<Symmetria> mmm
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<melodie> yes
<melodie> what's up Symmetria 
<melodie> ?
<Symmetria> heh I need someone to look at a presentation Im giving
<Symmetria> and give me their comments
<Symmetria> preferably someone who knows nothing about the subject matter :) which would be most of the people in here
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/afrinic-involvement.pdf 
<Symmetria> lol
<magespawn> hi Symmetria, awake, but only just
<Symmetria> :P magespawn, take a quick look through that url I pasted
<Symmetria> and tell me if you think Im gonna manage to scare ISPs in ZA into doing something
<Symmetria> heh, the objective to that presentation is to get south african providers to go "what the hell have we been thinking?"
<magespawn> to try and get them more involved?
<melodie> Symmetria 
<melodie> •
<melodie> The board is bound in its actions by the AfriNICBylaws (the company 
<melodie> you don't put a dot at the end of a line in a dotted list
<melodie> you put one in the last line
<magespawn> will you be giving this presentation directly to the people concerned?
<melodie> you put an insecable space and a ; at the end of each line
<melodie> ie:
<melodie> • The board is bound in its actions by the AfriNICBylaws (the company constitution) ;
<melodie> Symmetria what too did you use to create this PDF? Not Libreoffice, is it?
<melodie> what tool*
<melodie> which tool* ?
<Symmetria> melodie nah, I printed it to pdf outta powerpoint
<Symmetria> should probably actually use the adobe pdf print
<melodie> Symmetria herk!
<melodie> no
<melodie> you should use Libreoffice
<melodie> I can't even copy paste correctly from your pdf
<melodie> it jumps to the wrong line
<melodie> if you need to create a presentation, you can use Impress in Libreoffice
<melodie> you will then get nice pdfs directly from within the program
<Symmetria> heh hold on, I'll pdf it with adobe acrobat properly
<melodie> if you use Windows, you can still have Libreoffice
<Symmetria> gimme a second
<melodie> Symmetria 
<melodie> no
<melodie> adobe is not the way to go either
<Symmetria> melodie heh, there is a reason for not using libre 
<melodie> no good reason that I can think of 
<melodie> neither technical nor ethical 
<Symmetria> there are 2 many work related files I'm cross importing from etc that will not work in libre 
<melodie> nor practical
<melodie> have you tried?
<melodie> http://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/?version=5.0.1
<Symmetria> heh melodie yes, I've been around in this industry a longggg time, I know what works and what doesnt from a corporate perspective :) 
<Symmetria> you cannot do VBA macros in libre 
<Symmetria> and they are kinda critical for certain things
<melodie> Libreoffice 5 is out
<melodie> stay tuned, stay young, stay open!
<melodie> well do open source macro then?
<Symmetria> melodie heh, I use what is compatible with the majority of the business world, I long ago lost religion about software and operating systems :)
<melodie> Symmetria your file is not compatible with community contributions, use a pad instead
<melodie> once the work improved you can import the modification to your strange tools
<melodie> Symmetria copy your text here:
<melodie> https://semestriel.framapad.org/p/ubuntu-africa
<melodie> at the top 
<melodie> ie: to change this: "Three Types of Membership
<melodie> •
<melodie> Resource Members (Any person or entity that "
<melodie> to this:
<melodie> • Resource Members (any person or entity that "
<melodie> it's easier
<melodie> because there is no reason for a caps lock on the "A" there.
<Symmetria> ok, changing that 
<melodie> no, change tool
<melodie> copy your text to the pad
<melodie> and connect to that pad, so you can see directly the changes to be made
<melodie> there are lots of little things of the same kind to change, not just that one: that was an example
<melodie> pads are meant for collaborative work through internet, when working directly at the same time
<melodie> and that ubuntu-africa is reserved for 6 months
<melodie> Symmetria I can help you if you hurry up because I've got work of my own ongoing at home
<Symmetria> melodie what I need here is just comments on the content
<Symmetria> as in, what reaction will I get from the message itself
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Symmetria: haha, I'll join in with melodie and start with a syntax issue 
<inetpro> the costs are out stripping
<inetpro> should that not be outstripping? 
<inetpro> Symmetria: as for the message itself? Very interesting as well as scary... 
<inetpro> why are South Africans no longer involved? 
<melodie> hi inetpro 
<melodie> Symmetria inetpro it happens that when there are syntax mistakes, the eye will be stopped there for most readers, this is why it has to be very clean, so that we can focus on the content
<melodie> and again, for collaborative work, it has to be on some place on internet where it's easy to edit, so that you can gest the most of the time the people offer you
<melodie> inetpro do you happen to read the posts at the Ubuntu Africa mailing list?
<Kilos> good evening
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> and smile|fat-eatin filling his belly
<magespawn> home time chat later
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<MaNI> hows things, still in hospital?
<Kilos> nono i was only there the one day and after all tests and manipilation they booked me for the 22nd of this month only
<MaNI> oh okay
<Kilos> but their meds make me lazy so i been sleeping lots
<inetpro> melodie: only when I have a free moment or three 
<Kilos> inetpro  dag man
<inetpro> oh heh Kilos
<inetpro> wb
 * inetpro is ignorant most of the time
<Kilos> ons het net oor 30mm so ver sonder die eerste nag se reen
<Kilos> so dis 8mm by
<inetpro> Kilos: wag, vertel weer vir my, hoeveel het jy gekry?
<inetpro> Donderdag, Vrydag, Saterdag... dit reen al drie dae lank
<inetpro> ongelooflik
<inetpro> wel, vanafa Donderdag aand actually
<Kilos> die eerste nag toe jy hael gekry het het ons 8mm gekry
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> en van dan nog 30mm
<inetpro> ek is seker ek het meer gehad daai aand
<Kilos> moet meers wees by nou as dit vanmiddag not gereen het. ek het vit 3 hure geslaap
<inetpro> unbelievable, ek het dit nooit verwag nie
<inetpro> bietjie koud, maar die water van bo gaan baie help vir 'n paar weke
<Kilos> sus se dis baie jare laas dat hulle so goeie vroee reen gekry het
<Kilos> ek kry baie koud
<inetpro> ja, ek dink ook ons het baie lanklaas so vroeg reen gehad
<inetpro> so baie
<inetpro> ongelukkig my reenmeter is toetentaal oppie koffie nou
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maak nie saak nie
<Kilos> wat sal val sal val
<Kilos> meter doen min
<inetpro> presies
<inetpro> maar sou graag wou sien hoeveel ons eintlik gehad het, ek is baie seker dit is meer as 40mm
<Kilos> dis amper soos om weer te kyk op tv
<Kilos> help net om te besluit wat om more aan te trek
<inetpro> wel more begin darem weer warmer word, volgens weather.com
<Kilos> ek hoop so
<inetpro> daai hael van Donderdag het weer van Noordwes se kant af gekom
<Kilos> ons het gisteraand klein hael gekry , ek het nog nie gaan kyk of daar skade was nie op vrugte bome
<superfly> stucomplex: you can look at my package: "openlp"
<superfly> stucomplex: not that I would say it's necessarily a brilliant example, it's just how I've been shown how to do it.
<kulelu88> wrong channel? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: no, continuing a conversation from last night/this morning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi superfly kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo Kilos 
<kulelu88> superfly: reveal.js is really cool
<superfly> i've heard so
<kulelu88> tinkering with it via ipython ... not so much (cool)
<kulelu88> superfly: which flask-like web framework allows for web development without OOP?
<superfly> without OOP? everything in Python is an object
<superfly> but flask is largely not class-based
<kulelu88> superfly: I prefer writing code the imperative way. OOP never made much sense to me
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm busy debugging a work issue, but give me about half an hour and we can chat a bit about it?
<kulelu88> superfly: np, take your time, I'm also working.
<magespawn> you guys do realise that it is saturday night?
<kulelu88> magespawn: you not out as well :P
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<stucomplex> superfly: Thanks I'll take a look.
<magespawn> no but i am not working\
<superfly> stucomplex: I'm by no means any sort of authority, this is just what I have done as per my Debian sponsor
<magespawn> https://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/167-amanda-mcpherson/850607-linux-foundation-sysadmins-open-source-their-it-policies
<superfly> magespawn: if only our clients did
<magespawn> that is fine, as long as the boss sees it, then it is fine
<smile> see you later :)
<superfly> kulelu88: ok, I'm done. 
<kulelu88> bugfix? superfly 
<superfly> Nope, server issues
<Symmetria> sup superfly
<superfly> Now if I can just get my pc to connect to IRC 
<superfly> Hey Symmetria 
<Symmetria> superfly, feel like reading through a presentation I've prepared and giving me your thoughts?
<Symmetria> (not on how its laid out etc, just on the actual message)
<Symmetria> I wanna know how you think people will react to the conent :)
<superfly> Symmetria: not sure how much use I'll be, but sure. 
<Symmetria> http://197.155.81.57/afrinic-involvement.pdf
<kulelu88> superfly you are the resident expert on all matters here
<Symmetria> heh, the less informed you the better position you are in to evaluate how you would react 
<Symmetria> because the ISPs Im presenting that to are clueless
<kulelu88> how do the ISPs not know what the NIC is? :/
<Symmetria> heh, kule because the thing is deeply political
<kulelu88> is this NIC tied to that fascist organization known as ICANN?
<Symmetria> heh kule all the RIR's are tied to ICANN / IANA in some way 
<kulelu88> Symmetria: it makes sense to anyone with at least the technical aptitude to know what IPv4 is
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> how do you think the audience will react to those figures
<kulelu88> are you part of the NIC? 
<kulelu88> the part about 8 votes will freak some out
<kulelu88> but that proves the bylaws are flawed
<kulelu88> severely
<superfly> Symmetria: you've mentioned this before. Glad to see that you're finally able to make SA ISPs aware. 
<Symmetria> heh they are seriously screwed
<Symmetria> you gotta fix the bylaws
<kulelu88> Symmetria: you should suggest that the NIC move to approve voting blocks as part of a representative organization.
<Symmetria> kulelu88, heh Im on the board of directors 
<Symmetria> but I cant fix it without the rest of the board being sane
<Symmetria> I need the backing of the community and I need when the next board elections come around to elect people with half a clue
<kulelu88> that way an ISP can chill knowing that Mr. X (representative of 250 SA members will be voting on their behalf)
<Symmetria> yeah thats what I basically want, people can hand their votes to me 
<Symmetria> and I'll fix it ;p
<kulelu88> heh, no, you are not Mr. X . You may go Mao on the organization :O :D
<Symmetria> haha if I wanted to go Mao on the organisation 
<Symmetria> I could already have done it
<Symmetria> I have the power to execute that 8 man takeover :P
<Symmetria> but I'd really rather not use the nuclear option
<Symmetria> ;p
<kulelu88> I think I should join this organization also
<kulelu88> I enjoy governance. 
<kulelu88> gets me away from tech a little 
<Symmetria> well you can join the policy discussion lists
<Symmetria> anyone can do that
<Symmetria> you dont need to be a member for that
<kulelu88> does anyone earn a salary from the 3.6 million?
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/mailman/listinfo.cgi/rpd
<Symmetria> heh, they have 40 staff that are paid outta that
<Symmetria> which is far 2 many
<kulelu88> 40 workers? Was this setup as a government cadre operation? 
<kulelu88> I thought there was like 8 staff at max
<Symmetria> lol more like the frenchies deciding the adopt a "not invented here" attitude and wanting to re-develop everything they could do for free
<Symmetria> this is about an anglo-franko conflict 
<Symmetria> the frankos will fight anything the anglos come up with
<kulelu88> you mean the french-speaking english-speaking AU issues have crept into NIC as well? 
<Symmetria> haha they have been there for years, and are just getting more and more pronounced
<kulelu88> just form a voter block and usurp power. The french were renowned colonialist savages
<Symmetria> thats what Im attempting to do with that presentation
<kulelu88> I think I should join you and we become president and vice-president
<Symmetria> heh, what we need to stop happening is that the meetings where shit happens need to stop being hosted in dodgy french speaking countries
<kulelu88> With the amount of bureaucracy in such organizations, we will end up fat and have a KFC budget 
<kulelu88> I'm guessing places like Togo or West Africa?
<Symmetria> heh, the next meeting is in point noire in the congo ;p
<Symmetria> the previous one was in Tunis which wasn't 2 bad, the one before that was in Djibouti which was a fucking shithole 
<kulelu88> 40 staff and regional meetings in Africa, sounds like an African holiday at the orgs expense
<kulelu88> Honestly speaking, meetings should probably only happen in : SA, Nigeria, Kenya, and some place like Morocco/Egypt
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm interested to hear what you're struggling with in Flask
<superfly> (on a completely different note)
<kulelu88> superfly: It is a philosophical issue
<kulelu88> OOP feels bloated to me
<superfly> kulelu88: I get what you're saying
<superfly> kulelu88: what language do you have the most experience with?
<kulelu88> Python, JS and I read through a shit-ton of PHP most days
<superfly> ugh, PHP
<superfly> kulelu88: most languages seem to think that OOP = classes, and I kinda beg to disagree. which is where Python does things slightly differently
<kulelu88> superfly: I would like to build my first real-world micro-project in Flask. It currently would be RESTful with social-login via LinkedIn
<superfly> kulelu88: OOP most closely matches reality, though
<superfly> kulelu88: for work, we're building a RESTful API, using flask.
<kulelu88> using flask-restful?
<superfly> kulelu88: mp
<superfly> *no
<superfly> (was busy typing that)
<superfly> I can't stand that class per request thing, ugh
<superfly> I totally agree with you on that. it's so heavy
<kulelu88> no chance I get to see the code heh? superfly 
<superfly> I'm afraid not, but I can show you some similar code
<kulelu88> I recall that I did build a REST API about a year ago
<kulelu88> Using Eve
<Symmetria> anyway guys Im off to bed
<Symmetria> gotta fly to ZA in the morning
<Symmetria> will be in stellenbosch tomorrow night
<kulelu88> Symmetria: I will join that mailing list (if I don't forget)
<kulelu88> Peace 0/
<superfly> kulelu88: http://pastebin.com/CQYb2xbM
<superfly> cheers Symmetria, hope it all goes well
<kulelu88> that's the kind of code I want to write, superfly . It seems much cleaner than OOP
<superfly> kulelu88: that's very similar to our API at work
<superfly> kulelu88: it's still OOP, it's just not COP
<superfly> Class-orentated Programming
<superfly> Languages like Java, C# and PHP are actually COP, not OOP
<superfly> most people would tell you there's no difference, but if you start using Python, then you realise that there is.
<kulelu88> I don't understand. How do you do OOP without classes? Hasn't it always been "define a class, create objects" /
<superfly> JavaScript is also OOP
<superfly> kulelu88: an object is some instance with methods attached
<superfly> in Python, functions are objects, variables are objects
<superfly> in fact, in Python, classes are objects
<superfly> to totally do you head in ;-)
<kulelu88> I actually understand the python philosophy of objects better than OOP itself
<kulelu88> "an instance with methods attached" makes sense
<superfly> kulelu88: http://pastebin.com/bS1ZHGHs
<superfly> a function is an object with methods!
<superfly> (and properties)
<kulelu88> superfly: what lib/framework were you using for that example above of an API?
<superfly> Flask running on Google App Engine
<superfly> Just those two. Nothing else, other than a couple of helper functions I wrote.
<kulelu88> I see its missing the ORM. You using App Engines DB right?
<superfly> yup
<superfly> it's a document datastore and they provide a Python layer
<superfly> Agent.query().filter(Agent.token==token).get()
<kulelu88> You not using openshift ? 
<superfly> that's the "ORM"
<superfly> no
<kulelu88> wow, I like how abstracted away it is
<superfly> kulelu88: SQLAlchemy is also a lot like that
<superfly> kulelu88: both NDB (AppEngine's datastore ORM) and SQLAlchemy use some Python magic in a very cool way
<superfly> kulelu88: you use a proper Python comparison to achieve an SQL comparison
<superfly> Model.property == value
<kulelu88> superfly: I shall attempt this project after I complete my data science one
<superfly> Cool beans. You know where to find me ;-)
<kulelu88> superfly: thanks for the guidance!
<superfly> You're welcome.
<melodie> hi Neo31 superfly kulelu88 
<kulelu88> you're early melodie 
<melodie> well not, just busy
<melodie> this week is a gran week
<kulelu88> joke :)
<melodie> 4 machines/users getting dualboot!
<melodie> all with Bento Openbox :D
<melodie> kulelu88 did you get the Malinux edition to test it?
<kulelu88> nope melodie 
<melodie> kulelu88 do you want to?
<kulelu88> melodie: how stable is it?
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/malinux/
<melodie> it should be very stable, it's built on Xubuntu 14.04.3
<melodie> then just a few packages added, then compressed with more efficient options than on the original edition (I tested on just Xubuntu, first, the options did great)
<melodie> and I tested the result in Virtualbox
<melodie> installed...
<melodie> Abiword and Gnumeric were replaced with the full Libreoffice suite
<melodie> that is the main point
<melodie> and there are some icons on the desktop that you can't get rid of, unless you tweak /etc/xdg/autostart/Malinux-session.desktop and 
<melodie> the /usr/local/bin/ file related :D
<kulelu88> sounds like a very lightly modified ubuntu
<melodie> kulelu88 later it will get docs
<melodie> and a program allowing to browser wikipedia and such things 
<melodie> off line 
<melodie> as if it were on line
<melodie> with the kiwix program
<melodie> I still have to install it locally and test how that works
<melodie> kulelu88 also I wish I find time to try to build a "Bento Malinux" to provide one even lighter
<melodie> this is why I would need feedback related to the one online, to start with
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-06
<melodie> ok good night
 * Symmetria looks in
<Symmetria> heh man this has to be the slowest wimpy in history, they need to get my food to me so I can eat before I miss my damn flight :p
<Symmetria> since SAA in joburg international is lame as hell and has had their proper lounge which has real food in it closed for like 4 months
<Cryterion> Good Evening everyone!
<Kilos> hi Cryterion and evening everyone else
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro 
<gremble> Evening
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty lad and you?
<gremble> I'm well thank you. My belly is aching because I got a Lindt gift today, and I ate it all. Other than that, I am good
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> wonderful gift
<gremble> Only a bucket of ginger biscuits would have been better. :P
<gremble> It was delicious though
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all, be good and sleep warm
<gremble> Cheers Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-05
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Squirm> Morning
<dlPhreak> Squirm: hi
<Squirm> Hey dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> Squirm: Happy monday :)
 * dlPhreak being hungry af eating ghost pops with chop sticks..
<dlPhreak> Red cheedo finger is the worst kind of cheedo finger.
<Squirm> Thanks dlPhreak
<Squirm> I think
<Squirm> Monday...
<dlPhreak> Squirm: Monday is what you make it.
<Squirm> I got quite wet in the rain on the way to work
<Squirm> It's cold
<Squirm> and still raining
<Squirm> and my jeans are still wet
<Squirm> anyway, bbl
<dlPhreak> Well that sucks, Squirm
<dlPhreak> Have fun!
<magespawn> good morning
<dlPhreak> Mornin magespawn 
<dlPhreak> brb coffee run
<magespawn> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Went to get coffee, came back with a disgusting energy drink and a big bag of gummy bears.
<magespawn> struggling to see the link there
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<dlPhreak> magespawn: that's because there is none. 
<dlPhreak> Point is, I don't even know how it happened.
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello magespawn !
<dlPhreak> pavlushka hi
<magespawn> one of those day dlPhreak 
<pavlushka> Hello dlPhreak  :) How are you?
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell thank and yourself, pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> magespawn, are you missing Kilos?
<pavlushka> dlPhreak: I am good, thanks :)
<dlPhreak> Does anyone else use shift+insert to paste while typing?
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: Occasionally when I'm pasting into vim, yes
<Kilos> greetings inetpro paddatrapper magespawn and other lurking types
<Kilos> ohi jerit too
<inetpro> ohi Kilos, you been very quiet over the weekend
<jerit> hrlloooo
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else as well
<pavlushka> hi every one :)
<Kilos> lots of work to get things going here inetpro and sleep and toilet probs
<Kilos> tummy and time clock stuck on za time
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> i think plane also messed something up. sleep no more than 2 hours at a time
<thatgraemeguy> hey Kilos, how's it going?
<Kilos> ok ty that just battling some to settle my system here
<Kilos> even the air doesnt smell good
<thatgraemeguy> :-o
<thatgraemeguy> are you in the city?
<Kilos> one of the outer suburbs i think , about 10 to 15 ks from here the farmlands start
<thatgraemeguy> mmmm ok maybe their air just isn't that clean :-/
<magespawn> hey Kilos how are things there?
<Kilos> great ty magespawn ` so much catching up to do and work to get car and house shipshape
<Kilos> 2 women alone dont do much ot h=that
<magespawn> lol, so a working holiday then
<Kilos> yeah but so lekker to spoon 
<Kilos> and im 80 emails behind
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but debs is running 12.04 on her ibm lappy now
<Kilos> so at least some success
<Kilos> still wanna see how it will do with 14.04
<Kilos> only a 2g cpu and 2g ram
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos 
<paddatrapper> Such fun just working in a tty... Waiting for update to finish and I can't just browse reddit without additionally installing w3m or something on this server
<superfly> paddatrapper: heh
<superfly> paddatrapper: set clipboard=unnamedplus
<superfly> paddatrapper: then Y,yy,d,dd, etc all use the clipboard
<thatgraemeguy> anyone tinker with video editing? is pitivi pretty much the app to go for or did my research miss something?
<CraigZim> I use Kdenlive or openshot
<dlPhreak> thatgraemeguy: yeah I'd say Kdenlive is the one to go for.
<thatgraemeguy> cool thanks will check it out
<pavlushka> welcome back theblazehen22 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> comes in late and leaves earl, they already getting to him down under
<andrewlsd> morning.
<andrewlsd> s/morning/afternoon/
<superfly> hi
<andrewlsd> \o
<superfly> andrewlsd: we need to make a plan dude. Fam leaves end of October.
<superfly> andrewlsd: can you consult with your other half and let me know of 2 date which would suit you?
<andrewlsd> ok
<andrewlsd> superfly: am looking for the dates, checking my mail
<superfly> andrewlsd: Cool, shall we take this to Telegram?
<andrewlsd> yip
 * andrewlsd disconnects again
<magespawn> chat later all
<squish102> man, the only place i can find F1 downloads of race is in AU. and they seed speed is soooo slow.
<superfly> Found a nice completely open source replacement for SimpleNote (and sorta Evernote)
<superfly> ownCloud/NextCloud with the Notes and QOwnNotes API apps installed, QOwnNotes on the desktop, ownCloud Notes on Android
<kulelu88> I heard ownCloud was terribly written
<kulelu88> that is why it was forked
<kulelu88> or something along those lines
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-06
<squish102> what is wrong with google keep?
<pavlushka> ahoy za!
<superfly> squish102: it's not open source
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> Morning superfly !
<superfly> hi pavlushka
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<superfly> hey paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> How goes it superfly
<superfly> paddatrapper: busy! 
<paddatrapper> I'm sure! Manage to sort your CD's? :p
<superfly> Took a half day off work today, so this afternoon I go pick up the cat, drop him off and home, head to the US consulate and pick up US passports, head to home affairs, pick up ZA passports, then still do some shopping
<superfly> I need to have lunch somewhere in between all of that too..
<paddatrapper> Lunch is good. Good luck! 
<pavlushka> superfly: yep good luck, with your cat :p
<inetpro> poor cat being evicted from its home?
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> inetpro: no, careless child slammed cat's paw in door, breaking 3 bones. cat has been in hospital for a week and a half
<inetpro> ouch!
<pavlushka> hello inetpro , and I am feeling bad for the cat, my fav kind of animal :(
<pavlushka> love to watch them (cats) playing :)
<inetpro> welcome back oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro paddatrapper and everyone else
<Kilos> and SubOracle too of course
<Kilos> and superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> and bye, I need to head out
<pavlushka> ahoy Kilos !
<Kilos> go well superfly 
<Kilos> ahoy pavlushka 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> will try be here tomorrow when you guys are awake
<magespawn> good afternoon
<andrewlsd> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> chat later all
<kulelu88> anybody working with Python3 here often?
<SEptic> evening
<kulelu88> evening SEptic 
<SEptic> hi kulelu88
<kulelu88> howzit?
<SEptic> going ok
<SEptic> recovering from a 2 week flu
<SEptic> x_x
<superfly> kulelu88: you mean apart from me? :-P
<superfly> so, this happened today: http://imgur.com/a/14qre
<kulelu88> heh, I logged in to see if you were around superfly :) thought I'd ask if anyone else wrote Python :D
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm kinda around now. can't promise that my brain is working at the moment, but you can give it a shot
<kulelu88> it's a shitty function superfly . but if are able to...
<paddatrapper> superfly: Murphy's Law!
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-07
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell superfly Success! It works now :D 
<Maaz> kulelu88: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<tumbleweed> 54
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, kulelu88 on freenode told me "tell superfly Success! It works now :D" 4 hours and 58 seconds ago
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulelu88 great!
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<Langjan> Hi all
<superfly> hi Langjan
<Langjan> you well superfly ?
<superfly> Langjan: that's a simple question with a complicated answer.
<Langjan> Sorry!
<Langjan> superfly, some advice please
<superfly> Langjan: what's up?
<Langjan> I did sudo apt-get install ClamTK on my wife's 14.04, now unable to login
<Langjan> Have tried various recoveries in grub, no luck 
<superfly> Langjan: what do you mean "unable to log in"?
<Langjan> On restart I get ubuntu screen with login window asking for password, does not accept password
<Langjan> Have now logged in via guest session
<superfly> does it tell you the password is wrong? are you sure you're using the right username?
<superfly> did you try logging in via a tty session? Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to a tty, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to go back to the GUI
<superfly> (or sometimes Ctrl+Alt+F2)
<Langjan> No it just flashes to a black screen then back to the login prompt
<superfly> ah
<Langjan> superfly, I did a system reboot from Ctrl+Alt+F2 but back to same problem
<superfly> Langjan: I'd google for something like "can't log in just black flash ubuntu 14.04"
<Langjan> thks let me try. Im currently in a command line...
<magespawn> good day 
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> how is everything going with the big move?
<superfly> magespawn: well, we finally have all the documents we need, including an unabridged marriage certificate that was supposed to take forever.
<superfly> magespawn: so tomorrow we submit my visa pettition
<superfly> flights for the family (apart from me) are booked
<magespawn> Big move, that is good the hear, I am moving the family up to JHB in December and that in bad enough
<superfly> I think it's easier, to be honest. We can't take stuff with, so we have to just get rid of everything
<Kilos> hellooo everyone, i should have been in bed already and you guys are having lunch
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> hi superfly whats news with you preparations sir?
<Kilos> s/you/your
<magespawn> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> Kilos: good news, we got all our passports and other documents (marriage certificates, birth certificates) yesterday. The flights for the rest of the family are booked (20th of October) and my next step is to apply for my visa.
<superfly> Kilos: also, this happened: http://imgur.com/a/14qre
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> ai! what happened
<superfly> Kilos: read the blurb at the bottom
<Kilos> im happy to hear the docs have arrived for the rest of the family but i think you should have applied already for the visa
<superfly> Kilos: I couldn't apply until I had my unabridged marriage certificate
<superfly> and I only got that yesterday
<Kilos> wow poor guy
<Kilos> and well done to you , your parental skills are getting good
<Kilos> oh yeah i got one of those as well
<magespawn> superfly: like you need anything else.
<Kilos> not sure what the diffs is between that and an abbridged one
<Kilos> unabbridged
<magespawn> abriged has been changed or altered
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i even had to get an unabridged birth cert
<superfly> Kilos: as per home affairs and everyone else, "the unabridged has more information" -- except no one can tell me what information that is
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> just be glade you got it
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> glad
<magespawn> too
<Kilos> also as well
<superfly> I think I'm going to blog about it
<Kilos> good idea superfly 
<Kilos> and inetpro i think it was you that said one can whatsapp on ubuntu somehow
<Kilos> ive been trying agin on pidgin with no luck
<Kilos> i need it to stay in touch with brother and his wife
<CraigZim> https://web.whatsapp.com/
<superfly> Kilos: you open your browser and go to https://web.whatsapp.com/
<CraigZim> good day all
<Kilos> ty CraigZim i think i even tried that
<superfly> Kilos: But you need your phone on
<Kilos> bad news about boet
<superfly> and on the same network as your computer
<Kilos> his pneumonia turned into cancer all over after they got biopsy results
<superfly> ai :-(
<Kilos> oh same network superfly 
<CraigZim> as in wifi Kilos 
<Kilos> i can used my babys wifi
<CraigZim> Sorry about you Boet
<Kilos> so all should then be on same network right?
<Kilos> ty CraigZim 
<Kilos> i gotta go eat guys , debs calls
<Kilos> woooot so happy
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight when it gets dark
<SEptic> evening all
<pavlushka> evening SEptic !
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<SEptic> pavlushka!
<pavlushka> Yes SEptic :)
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<SEptic> full house tonight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and good mornings oom Kilos as well
<inetpro> 4:30 in the morning there, that's way too early to wake up
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 4.30 am here
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Body still on SA time?
<Kilos> boet bad
<paddatrapper> Eish...
<inetpro> ai! Sorry to hear that sir
<Kilos> yip body struggling here
<Kilos> are you guys all ok?
<inetpro> too quiet without you, otherwise all fine here
<paddatrapper> All good thanks
<Kilos> ive been super busy, stupid washing machine banged against casing then gave errors and kept wrapping washing around agitator thing
<Kilos> so ive cut up a sponge matress and shoved that up the sides, that stopped the banging
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> Hehe nice
<Kilos> now i gotta fine what kind of ratched afair makes the tup spin and fix that
<paddatrapper> Kettle died at work and I managed to fry a glue gun so far this week
<Kilos> washing all winds up on centre spindle
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> Which kind of defeats the purpose...
<Kilos> ill sort it once i can strip it and figure out what does what, just need to keep going to buy tools
<Kilos> ai!
<SEptic> aussie washing machine?
<Kilos> i have enough tools at home to strip a boeing and here nothing
<Kilos> simpson toploader
<paddatrapper> Kilos: That feeling of having no tools is terrible. Had it the whole of last year... Hated it
<Kilos> ive googles stacks and i think its parts they call dogs thast are worn out
<inetpro> just go get a new one
<inetpro> oops... cost money, sorry
<SEptic> you need to turn it upside down to run properly
<SEptic> ;)
<paddatrapper> lol
<SEptic> when i was in germany, some mates and i encountered some australians in a bus booze cruise ... one was hanging upside down from the overhead baggage rails
<SEptic> must've been missing home
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they are a funny nation
<Kilos> and speak very poor english
<Kilos> and speak so fast i have to keep telling them there is no rush
<Kilos> and the air stinks and burns my nose and makes me sneeze
<Kilos> and the tap water sucks
<Kilos> but its the happiest ive been in at least 15 years
<Kilos> things are very expensive here, i dont know how peeps survive
<Kilos> like $6 for a 10mm socket
<Kilos> mind you i didnt check za prices recently
<Kilos> i have clapped ian for using a pliers on a nut or bolt but now im doing it
<SEptic> haha
<SEptic> just maar have to get it done i guess
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> n boer maak n plan
<SEptic> netso
<Kilos> oh inetpro superfly , debs is running 14.04 kde on her ibm lappy with 2g ram
<Kilos> rther slow but 3 times faster than xp was
<Kilos> now she has to learn libreoffice writer to write her book
<inetpro> well done Kilos!
<inetpro> today I noticed something on twitter where they were testing a Tesla using Ubuntu as well
<Kilos> yes i saw a while back something about tesla using ubuntu
<MaNI> haha, they survive by earning AUD not ZAR
<Kilos> and the space station
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Tesla Autopilot 2.0 Capabilities Demoed With Ubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/tesla-autopilot-2-bosch-ubuntu-linux
<inetpro> rather boring but still
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> and probably also because they have less stuff to pay for because government actually provides things
<Kilos> its wonderful to have uncapped
<inetpro> apples iPhone 7 wireless headphones are probably more interesting than that
<Kilos> they turn every dollar over 4 times MaNI so not all roses
<inetpro> hopefully we'll see more of those in the open world
<Kilos> but many smart new v8s running around
<MaNI> also different tax rates :p
<Kilos> oh inetpro tara has been invited to sing the anthem at the next v8 super cars race in a week or two
<inetpro> Kilos: oh wow!
<Kilos> ill try get a link so some uncapped can stream it
<Kilos> i have even told her to shut up a few times
<Kilos> seems like she has a built in mp4 goody
<Kilos> forever singing
<paddatrapper> Lol
<Kilos> she cant even let the beatles sing in pease
<Kilos> peace
<Kilos> seem she knows just about every song there is
<pavlushka> Kilos: you should have packed your bags with tools :p
<Kilos> only boere songs got her rattled
<Kilos> they very strick on what you can bring in pavlushka 
<Kilos> strict
<Kilos> took me about 1 1/2 hours to get through all the customs goodies
<Kilos> and had to even remove boots a few times with their scanners
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, the customs ceased my cousin's swiss knife, she regrets it :0
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> safety boots have steel toe caps
<Kilos> had a long discussion about smokes as well
<Kilos> they allow 50 cigarettes
<pavlushka> aha
<Kilos> i told them i have a carton
<Kilos> the  guy said i should charge you $120 tax
<Kilos> i said no no you smoke them
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> eventually he gave in and said this time ill let you through
<pavlushka> wow
<Kilos> i actually had 14 packets
<Kilos> but he said they changing laws to allow no cigarettes in soon
<Kilos> you guys have a good evening and sleep tight. i try sleep some more
<inetpro> oh I thought you went to make breakfast
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 5.18 man
<inetpro> gaan slaap oom :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> see you laters
<Kilos> see you all later
<Kilos> :D
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> good mornings magespawn
<inetpro> oops, I mean good night
<magespawn> hah 
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-08
<dlPhreak> Morning
<superfly> sup
<inetpro> goeie more
<dlPhreak> Hoezit inetpro 
<Langjan> Gmorning guys, good evening Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan superfly inetpro and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> winter has returned here
<Kilos> 16 max tomorrow
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> eish! Hope summer is near
<Kilos> me too, hows things there
<Langjan> Hot and dry but good thks 
<Langjan> enjoying your visit?
<Kilos> of course
<Langjan> mooi so!
<Kilos> happiest ive been in 20 years maybe
<Langjan> great news, wonderful - happy for you
<Kilos> only the stupid woman is trying to fatten me up
<Kilos> says im too skinny
<Langjan> they like a bit of padding and you like the pudding so why complain?
<Kilos> because if i get fat i have to carry the extra weight you know
<Kilos> and my feet will get tired
<Langjan> Correct, so just take it easy and eat the right stuff
<Langjan> Can I worry you with a niggle?
<Kilos> well, convince a woman in love that all the lekker goed isnt all healthy
<Kilos> yessir anytime
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> I broke Juanita's system
<Langjan> it wont login
<Kilos> kde?
<Langjan> Lmga! Have been googling solutions since yestarday
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> unity of course
<Kilos> tell me what happens
<Langjan> 14.04
<Kilos> so where does it stop
<Kilos> im sure we have been this route before
<Kilos> do you get to boot prompt
<Langjan> It opens in the login screen, then when I put the password it goes blac and returns to login, does not say wrong password
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> yes I get boot prompt
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+F3
<Langjan> let me just reboot, am running on live cd
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> either that or your graphics isnt working again
<Langjan> it first says login incorrect, then accepts password on second round
<Langjan> aptitude command not found
<Kilos> sudp apt install aptitude
<superfly> just use apt-get instead
<superfly> Kilos: no man
<superfly> don't use aptitude anymore
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i use it all the time
<superfly> if you're on 15.10+ use "apt" and on older systems just use "apt-get"
<superfly> only use aptitude if you're using the task system
<Langjan> 14.04 works on apt only
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<Kilos> ya i use apt and aptitude still
<Langjan> ive been here but lets try again
<Kilos> i need to learn how apt does reinstall
<Langjan> ok its done
<Kilos> ok and
<Kilos> do you know what graphics it has
<Langjan> nope
<Kilos> if it doesnt work on reboot now you might need to reinstall the graphics driver
<Langjan> ok sudo reboot?
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> by the way, I installed gnome desktop after googling
<Kilos> is that what caused it
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> it was seeking a workaround
<Kilos> have you at long last given up on unity
<Langjan> it started when I ran a command, let me find it
<Kilos> debbie has 14.04 kde on her lappy
<Kilos> she has no other choice
<Kilos> im bigger than her
<Langjan> I ran install clamtk
<Langjan> then it went to the login screen and has never been beyond that
<Kilos> thats anivirus
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> so is it rebooting?
<Langjan> its booting but same result, login screen and does not react to password
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sudo apt install gdm
<Langjan> it does login incorrect first time every time
<Langjan> gdm is already newest version
<Kilos> oh my you even broke that
<Kilos> is it loggin in on lightdm or gdm
<Langjan> perhaps the "login incorrect" at first attempt is part of the problem? 
<Langjan> dont know about lightdm or gdm, how do I tell?
<Kilos> i remember i had hassles with lightdm but using  gdm sorted that
<Kilos> we ask the guys
<Kilos> or google
<Kilos> maybe there is some command to change desktop managers
<Langjan> I have more or less exhausted my google abilities
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install gdm --reinstall
<Langjan> running...
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> re boot
<Langjan> but did not download any data?
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> it said one package but zero contents 
<Langjan> rebooting anyway
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiqqqrJwP_OAhXJkZQKHbyCB-YQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webupd8.org%2F2011%2F07%2Fhow-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html&usg=AFQjCNE8K4GOKQAVCcYV82xYQTySz7p3Rg&sig2=nR1SEvsfP8ScnqOGTq7w4w
<Kilos> read that and see if they give a command to switch dm's
<Langjan> Lets have a lok thks
<Kilos> i gotta do something quick then will be beack
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> Why do I think that the refusal of password in terminal the first time every time has something to do with the problem?
<Langjan> OK I'm in! Tremendously brilliant Kilos no wonder Debs loves you so much
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i didnt go anywhere, i was hoping you would fix it while i was "away"
<Kilos> its some hassle in the desktop manager
<Kilos> im tempted to go to 16.04 maybe tonight
<Kilos> even though my kde is trouble free
<Kilos> i want to see all the new stuff working
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Kilos> thats for you my oom
<Langjan> Well let me know how it goes, I think I will stik with 14.04 a bit more
<Kilos> ill keep one drive on 14.04 just in case
<Langjan> gotta go eat, lekker aand daar vir julle en groete
<Langjan> may thks for the help
<Kilos> enjoy en groete aan almal daar'
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> and you are always welcome
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<jerit> Goodnight? Sleep tight? It's 2pm
<Squirm> Hi
<magespawn> Hi Squirm 
<Squirm> magespawn
<pavlushka> All quiet in the Southern Front :p
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-09
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and I guess evening for Kilos as well
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly thatgraemeguy paddatrapper and other lurkers
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ive upgraded one drive to 16.04 and getting used to the changes slowly
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos, everyone
<Squirm> Morning
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<paddatrapper> Almal 
<superfly> hi paddatrapper, thatgraemeguy, Squirm, inetpro
<Squirm> superfly
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<Squirm> Hey paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> Hey Squirm
<superfly> hi kulelu88
<kulelu88> hey superfly 
<kulelu88> superfly: when I try "source /bin/activate" in a virtualenv, it gives me: bash: /bin/activate: No such file or directory
<superfly> kulelu88: yes, your /bin directory doesn't have an activate file
<kulelu88> superfly: I see it there though
<superfly> kulelu88: no, look at your path again
<superfly> kulelu88: /bin
<kulelu88> oh shiz
<kulelu88> source /path/to/customfolder/bin/activate
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<superfly> kulelu88: does that work now?
<superfly> hi pavlushka
<kulelu88> yeps. I found an easy way to get py3.5 onto 14.04
<pavlushka> Hello superfly , how is your kids and kitties? :)
<kulelu88> I almost went the pyenv route, inside a container!
<superfly> pavlushka: they're OK
<superfly> kulelu88: why are you using 14.04?
<kulelu88> superfly: work machine. and I'm a bit hesitant to go to 16.04
<pavlushka> I have an issue, one of my Senior good in Java owns a google cloud server where he setup Cent os but he is not an expert on system, some third party need access to that system to work on a script in that system, but he dont know how he will allow the third party to his system, it has an external ip, do we have to install the ssh pub key of that remote machine to the owner's server (Cent OS), coz I managed to connect to a second machine in my 
<pavlushka> home network that way, :)
<pavlushka> So that the third party can shh in to the server ?
<kulelu88> pavlushka: install the public key and restrict your firewall to only a subset of IPs
<kulelu88> pavlushka: is the script that is being edited a functional piece of the server? otherwise create another user entirely
<kulelu88> and make the owner of .bash_history in that user be your user
<pavlushka> kulelu88: the owner will host some android apps there mainly and the script is related to those apps.
<pavlushka> kulelu88: got your point, so that I can monitor his command/operations, right?
<pavlushka> wb Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> ty pavlushka, how are you?
<pavlushka> Na3iL: I am good, thanks :)
<jerit> ellooooooooo
<kulelu88> correct
<kulelu88> darn, want day I also want to be @ubuntu/member :D
<kulelu88> *1
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> stupid alerts dont work
<Kilos> and i did the config route
<Kilos> maybe restart app is needed
<Kilos> hi jerit '
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos> yay alerts work
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight when it gets dark
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<FusionSparc> Hey guys, any webserver gurus online?
<magespawn> chat later all
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-10
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> or is it still afternoon
<nlsthzn> inetpro: alo, evening here (basically :p)
<inetpro> haha, how're you doing nlsthzn? :-)
<nlsthzn> alive and kicking :) how about you?
<inetpro> sweating
<nlsthzn> summer arrived?
<inetpro> yeah, winter -> summer without much of spring in between
<inetpro> just hope it will bring some rain soon
<inetpro> nlsthzn: btw, do you know by any means how KDE or Ubuntu time is syncronised in the back end these days?
<inetpro> if I enable systemd systemd-timedated.service it dies by itself again even if I untick "Set date and time automatically"
<nlsthzn> nope sorry 
<inetpro> and there's no NTP or NTPDATE installed
<nlsthzn> systemd ftw?
<inetpro> on a server you just configure /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf and restart systemd-timedated.service and it works
<nlsthzn> so your systems time isn't automatic any more?
<inetpro> well....
<inetpro> on a machine able to communicate directly with the internet there's no problem
<inetpro> problem is when you work inside a protected network
<nlsthzn> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-timedated.service.html
<inetpro> have a NTP server at the edge but obviously desktops don't know that
<nlsthzn> seems if the service terminates itself if not used
<nlsthzn> can it be it can't see the net to sync and then quits?
<inetpro> I set the following value in timesyncd.conf on a KDE laptop with "Set date and time automatically" unticked on the GUI
<inetpro> NTP=0.ntp.is.co.za 1.ntp2.is.co.za
<inetpro> yet when I restart the systemd service I still don't see any attempt of the machine trying to contact anyone of those on port 123
<inetpro> or any other port for that matter
<inetpro> but when I change that same setting on a server on our network to our NTP server it works perfectly
 * nlsthzn has no idea
 * nlsthzn goes and eats :p
<inetpro> enjoy the meal!
<nlsthzn> meal done, baby bear in the bed (and fighting the sleeps :p)
<nlsthzn> thx inetpro :)
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> o/
<nlsthzn> a wild pavlushka appears...
<pavlushka> nlsthzn: halum :p
<nlsthzn> if you say so
<inetpro> nlsthzn: oh I was wrong, again
<nlsthzn> at least you know your wrong, that is very useful 
<inetpro> I missed the tcpdump traffic to port 123 because it's UDP
<inetpro> figured it out now
<inetpro> that desktop setting does actually read the value in /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf
<inetpro> changed it to NTP=ntp2.is.co.za and after a restart of the service and then untick and tick the GUI it all starts synchronising with the server of my choosing
<inetpro> even if the service reports as "inactive (dead)"
<nlsthzn> \o/
<inetpro> figured it out after looking at journalctl -f and seeing the logged events when ticking and unticking the GUI option
<inetpro> hopefully one day someone will add an option to allow changing the ntp server as well
<inetpro> in fact, a nicer option would probably be to have some kind of a logic to make an internal NTP server discoverable automagically
<inetpro> I mean allow changing the NTP server in the GUI as well above...
<inetpro> pointing everyone to ntp.ubuntu.com by default is not very wise in my eyes
<nlsthzn> yup
 * nlsthzn will be back
<inetpro> nlsthzn: oh and there's no need to change things on the GUI either
<inetpro> just run the following on the cli after changing timesyncd.conf
<inetpro> $ timedatectl set-ntp false && timedatectl set-ntp true
<nlsthzn> sweet
 * nlsthzn has been on Ubuntu for two days now, time to hop... bbl
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-11
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper and other za peeps
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos. How's down under treating you? 
<MaNI> Do women glow and men plunder?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weather still sucks but not too bad here, many different things in shops etc and peeps kinda different and noisy
<Kilos> wouldnt be too bad if it would warm up i spose
<Kilos> hmm...
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Heading to summer, so I guess it should get warmer
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<squish102> hmm, interesting challenge.. take an ubuntu server on physical and put esxi underneath it
<magespawn> good evening
<squish102> Anyone know a command to tell total throughput on eth0? I want to make sure the backup is running at gigabit speeds
<kulelu88> long-poll it squish102 
<MaNI> nethogs
<superfly> interactive or non-interactive?
<superfly> iftop
<tumbleweed> iftop uses netfilter, so it can be quite a CPU hog
<tumbleweed> err pcap not netfilter
<tumbleweed> vnstat is the lightweight alternative (but can't tell you per flow, only the aggregate)
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-04
<chesedo> morning all
<squish101> aaaaahhhhh standard bank sucks. Every time i try log into online banking at this time a get e "technical error please try again later". wtf i cannot believe i have to pay for this service
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-05
<paddatrapper> squish101: and that is why I moved to Capitec
<theblazehen> o/ all. https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/comments/6y7662/issues_with_ssh_remote_port_forwarding_with/ anyone got ideas?
<chesedo> theblazehen: hi and nope. But a question, is that code a sshServer written in Py?
<theblazehen> chesedo: Yup, http://asyncssh.readthedocs.io/
<chesedo> theblazehen: wow, based on what you know of the library, do you think it is possible to use to use to create a ssh reverse proxy?
<theblazehen> @chesdo That's pretty much what I'm doing. See also https://sshreach.me/init/default/index and https://openport.io/
<theblazehen> Or if you're looking for http only, https://ngrok.com/
<theblazehen> @chesdo Also works with plain old openssh server, you just need to be able to auth to it then
<chesedo> theblazehen: i currently use caddy to proxy my docker containers... may just need something for ssh in the future
<theblazehen> chesedo: Ah. You can't really virtual host ssh, but look at https://github.com/kennylevinsen/sshmuxd if that helps
<chesedo> oh hey, now i remember why it was not possible too
<chesedo> a/was/is/
<theblazehen> Yeah, no hostname in handshake
<chesedo> yip
<chesedo> at least i can go with vpn instead
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-06
<inetpro> goeiemore
<kmf[m]> Howdy
<nlsthzn> Sup ZA Land? :)
<chesedo> hi inetpro kmf[m] nlsthzn and others
<inetpro> oh wow, even kmf[m] is here?
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<inetpro> and nlsthzn
<chesedo> inetpro: you know him?
<inetpro> chesedo: who doesn't?
 * chesedo is not sure if it is our normal kmf
<chesedo> [m] is for matrix
<nlsthzn> hey chesedo , inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-07
<inetpro> good morning everybody
<chesedo> morning inetpro and others
<Kilos> bad bad internet, so will be back when its sorted, telkom got towers down. hope you all ok?
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-08
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<Kilos> hi kmf[m] 
<chesedo> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-10
<Langjan> Good morning all
<Langjan> Hello everybody
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> How are yu keeping Kilos ?
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you?
<Langjan> My heart 'cause I have not seen you around
<Langjan> Fine thks
<Kilos> i am here every day
<Kilos> internet allowing
<Langjan> Not too bad means abit bad?
<Kilos> yeah strange things happening
<Langjan> Do tell
<Kilos> heart i kinda pain free but now 2 weeks pins and needles in left hand
<Kilos> mainly pinkie and next finger
<Langjan> Circulation a bit messy?
<Kilos> weird man
<Kilos> i even googled and foundnthat carpal tunnel syndrome  but thats maily thumb and next finger
<Kilos> otherwise im quite lekke
<Kilos> r
<Langjan> Yes saw that but dont know, can ask around a bit
<Kilos> i go for meds on the 18th but if its still same will go casualties first so i can see a doctor
<Langjan> Will be interesting to hear what they find 
<Kilos> very weird place, if you have a meds date thats all you get
<Kilos> no chance to see a doc
<Kilos> they say go to a clinic haha
<Langjan> My neighbour went all the way to Steve Biko by bus for follow-up on cancer treatment. All they did was schedule three future appaointments. When he complained because he is sufferin much pain, they prescribed pain pills and sent him back.   
<Kilos> yip thats how it works
<Kilos> they tell me morphine is very addictive be careful but give me 100 tramadol a month
<Langjan> http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Pins-and-needles/Pages/Introduction.aspx
<Kilos> i have boxes full here
<Langjan> Well like all meds, it has its drawbacks and should always be last resort
<Kilos> i will see a doc at casualties and see what they find
<Langjan> How are your oz girls? 
<Kilos> pins and needles started a day or so after the constant pain in left side of the heart eased
<Kilos> they ok ty
<Kilos> tara is complaining some jerk is giving her a hard time on those devian art sites
<Langjan> Good. Do you think there is a connection between pain cessation and onset of pins and needles? 
<Kilos> yes i think so i even said to ian whatever was slowing blood to heart has moved to arm artery
<Langjan> Sorry, not "good" about Tara, I was still responding 
<Kilos> yes i gathered
<Langjan> Phew!
<Kilos> she is going to report or has by now to police in wherever he stays
<Kilos> korea or something
<Langjan> There's many jerks around, she must not hesitate to report
<Kilos> who is best to report to, apparently he bad mouths many artists in the forums
<Langjan> Don't know, perhaps Google does...
<Kilos> but he has nothing on the sites, just comes online and causes hassles
<Kilos> i told her get the yakuza or local hitmen to shorten him a bit
<Langjan> Is the site open with no registration process? 
<Kilos> haha she was shocked
<Kilos> says she can never be part of causing anyone physical harm
<Kilos> devian art guys have banned him from her site and a few othersa
<Kilos> their ops guys
<Langjan> Good
<Langjan> I'm sure the servers will be able to trace his ip if they want to
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> You suspect a blockage in arteries? 
<Kilos> i dont know but why overnight pins and needles that stays for weeks
<Kilos> what else can it be
<Langjan> Then get yourself a good dose of Omega 3  
<Kilos> i first thought i had slept crooked on the arm
<Langjan> My first impression was circulation
<Kilos> but its better than so heart 
<Kilos> just a nuisance mainly
<Kilos> sore heart
<Langjan> Sure but if it's a blockage it could dislodge and get to dangerous places
<Langjan> Omega 3 as in fish oil or flaxseed 
<Langjan> Thins the blood if its too thick and vice versa
<Langjan> Great regulator of viscosity 
<Kilos> oh we got flaxseed capsules
<Kilos> i been taking them, maybe that caused it 
<Kilos> as the blockages got smaller so they can move
<Langjan> No no, wont cause it
<Kilos> dont worry man im ok
<Langjan> Still using vit C?
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> Good. I don't worry I just get concerned 
<Kilos> dont man what will be will be
<Langjan> Flaxseed is excellent, use regularly and dont skimp
<Kilos> ke sera sera
<Langjan> que sera sera
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> ja man that
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> yes but we need to do the right things too
<Kilos> yes i do
<Langjan> dont jump off a cliff and shout que sera sera
<Kilos> not allowed to do anything strenuous , ian moans like an old woman
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Good so he looks after the old man
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> They get hardegat when they grow old
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> And stroppy
<Kilos> yes he is very cheeky now
<Kilos> excuse is its for my own good
<Langjan> He has to be with you around
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> Ja man
<Kilos> im a peaceful guy
<Langjan> But obstinate 
<Kilos> and get tired too easy to still wanna fight and argue
<Langjan> Scuse me, wanna check something out on 50/50
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Hi Kilos we are about to have some dinner etc, will chat later. Glad you're feeling better and hope the p & n is nothing serious. 
<Langjan> Glad to chat with you. 
<Kilos> thanks my friend enjoy supper
<Kilos> if im gone blame mtn
<Kilos> or old age haha
<Langjan> Jy moet mooi loop en lekke(r) slaap my vriend
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, hows it going?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<magespawn> all good thanks
<magespawn> so any news?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Quick as always
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos Good night.
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> ;seen Kilos
<melodie> I have a question, is Sierra Leone among the Ubuntu Africa countries in the loop of the Ubuntu Africa project?
<magespawn> Hi melodie, Kilos left at 20:15
<melodie> hi magespawn !
<melodie> please next time you see him, can you tell him I say hello!
<magespawn> Hi melodie will do.
<magespawn> or you can ask Maaz to say hi to him for you too.
<magespawn> Maaz is the channel bot
<melodie> it's not the same thing
<melodie> are you from za?
<magespawn> i am also out of here for now, good night all
<magespawn> melodie, yes i am 
<magespawn> and so good night 
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-04
<squish102_> i guess irc is really dying now
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-07
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Kilos> pavlushka: o/
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> channel shrinking bad here
<pavlushka> inetpro: o/
